# Arsenal 2013- 2014



## TitanSound (Jun 7, 2013)

So, may as well start a new thread seeing as the seasons ended.

Nothing new about promises of spending money though 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22802685

So, are we actually going to get some players in who can at least hit the ground running. Our signings last year all did pretty well for their first season. 

I know Giroud got some stick but he managed to bag 17 goals, Podolski got 16, Cazorla got 12. Even the January panic buy, Monreal, managed to get one 

Walcott on the up and up with 21. But still no killer instinct like all good strikers.

All of those stats total goals, in all competitions.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 7, 2013)

An announcement about being ready to spend big, in response to a question about Wayne Rooney.  On season ticket renewal day IIANM?  Call me cynical, but...

Meanwhile, have a massive picture that'll take up half the screen every time Arsenal fans click into their own thread.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2013)

Rooney heading for the bright lights ?


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 7, 2013)

Andrey Arshavin, Samir Bihmoutine, Reice Charles-Cook, Denilson, Craig Eastmond, Sead Hajrovic, Conor Henderson, Jernade Meade, Nigel Oldfield Spence-Neita, Joshua Rees, Philip Roberts, James Shea, Sebastien Squillaci, Sanchez Watt released...damn shame Arshavin did'nt work out,chuffed ta fuck when we got him


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 8, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> damn shame Arshavin did'nt work out,chuffed ta fuck when we got him


 
Same. *That* game against Liverpool had me speechless.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 9, 2013)

Stuart Pearce sure knows his stuff


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 17, 2013)

latest is we're going for Payet and Higuan


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 17, 2013)

Best chance ever for Arsenal in my view . One of the best coaches in the league, a manager who already knows the strengths and weakness not just of his team but the others at this level, cash to spend and if you buy one or two  players already at the  top of their game you could do very well.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Best chance ever for Arsenal in my view . One of the best coaches in the league, a manager who already knows the strengths and weakness not just of his team but the others at this level, cash to spend and if you buy one or two players already at the top of their game you could do very well.


 
Last season was too close for comfort. And if the spuds get £80-85 million for Bale, they will be able to buy in top quality replacements. We need another full back, defensive midfielder and clinical striker. Hopefully £70 million is enough!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Best chance ever for Arsenal in my view . One of the best coaches in the league, a manager who already knows the strengths and weakness not just of his team but the others at this level, cash to spend and if you buy one or two  players already at the  top of their game you could do very well.


yes, and at a time when manure will be perhaps their most vulnerable, shitty are likely to be there or thereabouts but not win, chelsea and moany may not reconnect... Pity about arshavin and imo squillacci.


----------



## Maltin (Jun 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Pity about arshavin and imo squillacci.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2013)

Maltin said:


>


And maltin.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 18, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> latest is we're going for Payet and Higuan


Dont know about Payet, but its seriously hotting up for Higuain. The net is rife with speculation that we've done the deal. 22 to 25 million pounds quoted. I pray this is true, exactly the type of player we need to replace you-know-who.......


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 19, 2013)

New fixtures are in, a start at home against Villa, away to Fulham before home to Spuds. The run-in doesn't look too bad with the last 3 games against the Toon, WBrom and Norwich. There's a sticky patch in late March with 2 away games back to back against Chelski and Spuds followed by City. Xmas is also interesting with games against City and Chelski and each time we play Liverpool we play ManU straight after. Moyes has a tough start......shame. No mention of the CL qualifying games yet.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/teams/arsenal/fixtures


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone going to the Emirates cup?

I'm taking my gf and her dad. Trying to book in the Galatasary seats (dad is Turkish), but the arse website says to contact Galatasary as they have an allocation. Galatasary website saying to book through Arsenal. FFS


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 19, 2013)

nuffsaid said:


> New fixtures are in, a start at home against Villa, away to Fulham before home to Spuds. The run-in doesn't look too bad with the last 3 games against the Toon, WBrom and Norwich. There's a sticky patch in late March with 2 away games back to back against Chelski and Spuds followed by City. Xmas is also interesting with games against City and Chelski and each time we play Liverpool we play ManU straight after. Moyes has a tough start......shame. No mention of the CL qualifying games yet.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/teams/arsenal/fixtures


 
Full List
*Arsenal's fixtures:*
17/08/2013 15:00 Arsenal v Aston Villa
24/08/2013 15:00 Fulham v Arsenal
31/08/2013 15:00 Arsenal v Tottenham Hotspur
14/09/2013 15:00 Sunderland v Arsenal
21/09/2013 15:00 Arsenal v Stoke City
28/09/2013 15:00 Swansea City v Arsenal
05/10/2013 15:00 West Bromwich Albion v Arsenal
19/10/2013 15:00 Arsenal v Norwich City
26/10/2013 15:00 Crystal Palace v Arsenal
02/11/2013 15:00 Arsenal v Liverpool
09/11/2013 15:00 Manchester United v Arsenal
23/11/2013 15:00 Arsenal v Southampton
30/11/2013 15:00 Cardiff City v Arsenal
03/12/2013 19:45 Arsenal v Hull City
07/12/2013 15:00 Arsenal v Everton
14/12/2013 15:00 Manchester City v Arsenal
21/12/2013 15:00 Arsenal v Chelsea
26/12/2013 15:00 West Ham United v Arsenal
28/12/2013 15:00 Newcastle United v Arsenal
01/01/2014 15:00 Arsenal v Cardiff City
11/01/2014 15:00 Aston Villa v Arsenal
18/01/2014 15:00 Arsenal v Fulham
28/01/2014 19:45 Southampton v Arsenal
01/02/2014 15:00 Arsenal v Crystal Palace
08/02/2014 15:00 Liverpool v Arsenal
11/02/2014 19:45 Arsenal v Manchester United
22/02/2014 15:00 Arsenal v Sunderland
01/03/2014 15:00 Stoke City v Arsenal
08/03/2014 15:00 Arsenal v Swansea City
15/03/2014 15:00 Tottenham Hotspur v Arsenal
22/03/2014 15:00 Chelsea v Arsenal
29/03/2014 15:00 Arsenal v Manchester City
05/04/2014 15:00 Everton v Arsenal
12/04/2014 15:00 Arsenal v West Ham United
19/04/2014 15:00 Hull City v Arsenal
26/04/2014 15:00 Arsenal v Newcastle United
03/05/2014 15:00 Arsenal v West Bromwich Albion
11/05/2014 15:00 Norwich City v Arsenal

The Stratford Hotspurs as third match of the season, and back to back London derbys.....Could be hairy start, but with quality newcommers like Higuain (and two or three more) we should (and really must) carry on our impressive 2013 record....


----------



## g force (Jun 19, 2013)

Lots of 3pm kick off too which is nice


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 19, 2013)

g force said:


> Lots of 3pm kick off too which is nice


 
That'll change. This list is before Sky get their teeth into it to spread it out for the TV.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 19, 2013)

A couple of my relatives are coming over from Canada later in the year.  For whatever reason they are massive Arsenal fans.  I'm going to have to get them to a prem game somehow.  Any idea how to go about this task?  I assume tickets don't reach general sale these days.  Any other pointers/ideas?


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 19, 2013)

Who can we expect to meet in the CL qualifier ?


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 20, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> A couple of my relatives are coming over from Canada later in the year. For whatever reason they are massive Arsenal fans. I'm going to have to get them to a prem game somehow. Any idea how to go about this task? I assume tickets don't reach general sale these days. Any other pointers/ideas?


phone the box office and grab what you can, asap. Number is on the arsenal website


----------



## chieftain (Jun 21, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> A couple of my relatives are coming over from Canada later in the year. For whatever reason they are massive Arsenal fans. I'm going to have to get them to a prem game somehow. Any idea how to go about this task? I assume tickets don't reach general sale these days. Any other pointers/ideas?


 
Disguise yourself as an overpriced burger and someone will buy you and take you in. Problem solved


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 21, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Disguise yourself as an overpriced burger and someone will buy you and take you in. Problem solved


The only Arsenal games I'll be going to this season are the one at Selhurst, and Palace away - but my brother-in-law and his wife dress head to toe in Arsenal gear in their red and white apartment in Toronto to watch the gunners games on tv (they've never been to the Uk).  I'd call it weird, but I'm similarly (not quite to the same extent) enthusiastic about the San Francisco 49ers, so...


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 21, 2013)

Apparently Higuain is a done deal as far as personal terms go. Just waiting for Madrid to bring in a new manager.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 21, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Apparently Higuain is a done deal as far as personal terms go. Just waiting for Madrid to bring in a new manager.


yep, he wants it, we want it, Real want it


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 21, 2013)

Usmanov wants us to bag Rooney too. What do we think about that?


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 21, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> The only Arsenal games I'll be going to this season are the one at Selhurst, and Palace away - but my brother-in-law and his wife dress head to toe in Arsenal gear in their red and white apartment in Toronto to watch the gunners games on tv (they've never been to the Uk). I'd call it weird, but I'm similarly (not quite to the same extent) enthusiastic about the San Francisco 49ers, so...


Hold on, you regularly endure the 'joys' of Thornton Heath. and _they're_ the weird ones?
Er yeah right!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 21, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Usmanov wants us to bag Rooney too. What do we think about that?


I reckon with Higuain, Podo, Giroo, Theo and (ulp!) Gervinho, that's quite enough strikers and we now need a quality DH, a CB and a back-up keeper


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 21, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Hold on, you regularly endure the 'joys' of Thornton Heath. and _they're_ the weird ones?
> Er yeah right!


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 21, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Usmanov wants us to bag Rooney too. What do we think about that?


Can't see us paying him what he's getting at United,£200,000 a week apparently....


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 21, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Can't see us paying him what he's getting at United,£200,000 a week apparently....


 

My thoughts exactly. He's a good player, but £200,000 a week? FACK OFF!


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 21, 2013)

Apparently (and the irony in this should not be ignored to Gooners that have kept pace with the view of AFC during the AW era) we have a British core and he wants to be a part of it.

200,000 a week? We can afford it (according to Gazidis) so why the fuck not? It'll put the cat amongst the pigeons (and then some).


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 25, 2013)

So, Ancellotti has been confirmed at Real Madrid. Hopefully this means the deal for Higuain can now go through. Fellaini is demanding £100,000 a week apparently. I say go for it. Decent midfielder to go along with a decent striker.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> So, Ancellotti has been confirmed at Real Madrid. Hopefully this means the deal for Higuain can now go through. Fellaini is demanding £100,000 a week apparently. I say go for it. Decent midfielder to go along with a decent striker.


Getting both players would be an excellent bit of business


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 26, 2013)

I think this man; Mohamed Diame;
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohamed_Diamé
But then again, i think this man might be Arsenal in an Eboue way (miss Eboue always gave it all).
Cheick Tiote; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheick_Tioté
I like this man; Christian Benteke;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Benteke
Up front; Give it to Walcott, he wants it. He might just do it even better than Henry!
ETA;
This one is good, watched him play a few times because of a Turkish neighbour. We both agree he is faster than Walcott and finishing is unreal.
Burak Yilmaz;
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burak_Yılmaz


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 26, 2013)

Found these wonderful videos full of nostalgia. When our strikers were not afraid to shoot from distance


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 26, 2013)

Juventus agree deal with Citeh for Tevez according to the Beeb,hopefully that'll end their interest in Huigain and leave the way clear for us.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 26, 2013)

All the factors are in place. Real have a new manager, Juve have bought Tevez. So come on Arsenal, get that fuckin' signature on the contract, post haste!!


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 26, 2013)

Walcott 1 Lennon 0


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2013)

Great news, Eintracht Frankfurt want to buy Nicklas Bendtner.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 28, 2013)

More great news as Andrey Arshavin rejoins Zenit St Petersburg.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jun/27/andrey-arshavin-arsenal-zenit


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 28, 2013)

http://goonertalk.com/2013/06/27/marseille-in-advanced-talks-over-gervinho-move/
Gervinho could be going ....only on loan though


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 28, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://goonertalk.com/2013/06/27/marseille-in-advanced-talks-over-gervinho-move/
> Gervinho could be going ....only on loan though


 
Would like to keep him as a squad player. Annoys the hell out of me though.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 2, 2013)

So, first official transfer has been completed!

A 20 year old French lad by the name of Yaya Sanogo. 

Excuse me for being underwhelmed.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 2, 2013)

A 20 yo French lad? I never!


----------



## Epico (Jul 2, 2013)

He's good on Football Manager, not that that'll be much consolation.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 2, 2013)

Yaya Sanogo...

That sounds like the newspaper talk about Rooney 'Yeah, yeah (it')s a no go'


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 2, 2013)

He's promising according to a few articles I've read about him. But we need developed. Not promising.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 2, 2013)

Epico said:


> He's good on Football Manager, not that that'll be much consolation.


 

He's more than good, he's a 40 goal a season scorer for Premier League champions Fulham.

... must remember, Football Manager <--------------------------------------------------------------------> Reality

Now sign Vaclav Kadlec.


----------



## Epico (Jul 2, 2013)

YouSir said:


> ... must remember, Football Manager <--------------------------------------------------------------------> Reality



Je ne comprends pas.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A 20 yo French lad? I never!


 
You can never have too many young French players.....


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 2, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> So, first official transfer has been completed!
> 
> A 20 year old French lad by the name of Yaya Sanogo.
> 
> Excuse me for being underwhelmed.


 "Wake Me Up Yaya Sanogo, 
We Hope You’re Better Than That Twat From Togo"


----------



## TruXta (Jul 2, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> "Wake Me Up Yaya Sanogo,
> We Hope You’re Better Than That Twat From Togo"


That was quick.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 4, 2013)

Higuain nearly a done deal.

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11670/8804827/Transfer-News-Arsenal-close-on-Gonzalo-Higuain

And another link with a top 20 goals compilation.

http://metro.co.uk/2013/07/04/gonza...fer-given-green-light-by-real-madrid-3868403/


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23222924


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 8, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23222924


 
The Guardian are suggesting it was a decoy bid in chase for Higuain.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jul/08/arsenal-luis-suarez-liverpool-30m


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 9, 2013)

Now Perez is saying that no offer has been made. 

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...-Arsenal-have-made-no-bid-for-Gonzalo-Higuain


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 10, 2013)

New away kit's quite nice.


----------



## agricola (Jul 10, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The Guardian are suggesting it was a decoy bid in chase for Higuain.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jul/08/arsenal-luis-suarez-liverpool-30m


 
A lot of hacks seem to have bitten on it though.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 11, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> New away kit's quite nice.


 

I've seen  a lost worse these past few weeks.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 11, 2013)

I like. Final kit from Nike though seeing as we've signed a massive deal with Puma for the following season.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 11, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> New away kit's quite nice.


 

Not keen on it. Very vivid yellow and blue. The socks ought to be one colour, blue.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 12, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Great news, Eintracht Frankfurt want to buy Nicklas Bendtner.


 http://www.football365.com/news/21554/8818671/Frankfurt-Give-Up-On-Bendtner
Or maybe not.....


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh ffs. How long has he got left on his contract? Can we not just release him and be done with it? His distorted self worth and ego will just fuck up everything transfer wise.


----------



## g force (Jul 12, 2013)

All Arsenal's own doing. He was never worth the money he got and shock! a poorer club isn't going to take him off your hands. Believe his contract expires next summer.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 12, 2013)

Reminds me of this kit.

From the season this happened...






http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/fa_cup/3518447.stm


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2013)

It's been directly linked to "The Invincibles" season. Inspiration maybe?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 12, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Oh ffs. How long has he got left on his contract? Can we not just release him and be done with it? His distorted self worth and ego will just fuck up everything transfer wise.


Suppose with him being the greatest striker in the World and all that he's prob waiting for Barcalona or RM to come in for him.......blokes an egotistical cock.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 12, 2013)

g force said:


> All Arsenal's own doing. He was never worth the money he got and shock! a poorer club isn't going to take him off your hands. Believe his contract expires next summer.


Ah yes our great tatic of rewarding average players with big fat contracts thereby ensuring we cant move them on when we want to get rid of them


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 13, 2013)

This will be the biggest signing of the season.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jul/12/arsene-wenger-arsenal-contract-psg


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree, excellent news.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 15, 2013)

Man U have made a bid for Fabregas. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23316448


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 16, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Man U have made a bid for Fabregas. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23316448


 
From the Mail...

Manchester United could be forced to pay an inflated price for Cesc Fabregas, with Barcelona obliged to give Arsenal half the fee under the terms of his transfer to the Nou Camp. It means Barcelona would have to sell him for about £70million just to break even. 



LOL


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 17, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23314255
Fingers crossed....got a feeling his wages will prove a stumbling block....again


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 21, 2013)

http://www.gianlucadimarzio.com/calciomercato/updates-on-napolis-pursuit-of-higuain/


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 22, 2013)

I doubt we'll get him. RM have been a ballache to deal with according to certain reports. Agreeing in principle to a fee then asking more and more. 

It's the modern transfer market though. Agents and clubs playing interested parties off against each other. And because we've been so quiet in the transfer market over the years + our recent performances, It would not surprise me if we're being mugged off with unrealistic valuations. That's the trouble you face when people know you're kinda desperate to improve a team.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 22, 2013)

More twists and turns 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/arsenal-transfer-news-gonzalo-higuain-2072506

If we can put in a £30 million bid for Suarez, then I'm sure we can stretch to that for Higuain.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 23, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> If we can put in a £30 million bid for Suarez, then I'm sure we can stretch to that for Higuain.


 
You're supposed to have upped it to £40m, thoughts?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23428419
We'll prob end up buying that Chinese bloke Fuc King No Wan.........


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 23, 2013)

The Running Man - Arsenal Tour 2013​*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xK_5CpPLhw*​


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 24, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> You're supposed to have upped it to £40m, thoughts?


 
Really don't want Suarez at Arsenal. I don't like him as a person or a player. Hope it really is a decoy bid for others.

The unusual bid, understood to be £40,000,001, was designed to trigger a clause in the player's contract, but Liverpool have turned it down.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23428419


----------



## TruXta (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't get why Arsenal are doing this. Yes, they want a great player, make a bold statement etc., but...


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I don't get why Arsenal are doing this. Yes, they want a great player, make a bold statement etc., but...


 

The world's gone nuts.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 24, 2013)

Reckon Arsenal will get Suarez if they up their offer to 45 million.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 24, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Reckon Arsenal will get Suarez if they up their offer to 45 million.


From what I've read, we have cash reserves of £200 Million and with the extra money from the new sponsership/shirt deals £45 mill is affordable.

Dont think he's worth the 55 million Rogers thinks he is.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't quite believe it - yes we want you to spend big... But on him?


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 24, 2013)

So we're going to break our record on a player who will be banned for the first six games of the season for being a petulant twat. And is also a racist fuck. No thanks.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice to see that Pickman's model is a fan of a club that backs racism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Nice to see that Pickman's model is a fan of a club that backs racism.


you're a great fan of a club which refused to condemn a racist player. perhaps you should get your own house in order before making jibes about other clubs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> So we're going to break our record on a player who will be banned for the first six games of the season for being a petulant twat. And is also a racist fuck. No thanks.


i'd rather not have suarez at the emirates.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Reckon Arsenal will get Suarez if they up their offer to 45 million.


yes. but we could get someone with a better personality and better skills for less than that - and personality goes a long way.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 24, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd rather not have suarez at the emirates.


 
Lovely fella he isn't he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Lovely fella he isn't he?


wouldn't be surprised if he were better company than you.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 24, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> wouldn't be surprised if he were better company than you.


 
Fine, snap the olive branch then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Fine, snap the olive branch then.


there was an olive branch?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 24, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> there was an olive branch?


Broken and brittle it seems.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23428419
Wants to speak to us.......


----------



## TruXta (Jul 24, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23428419
> Wants to speak to us.......


My guess is he's using you to agitate for a move elsewhere, probably outside the PL. LFC don't have to sell anyway.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 24, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23428419
> Wants to speak to us.......


 
Make him a good offer and he'll bite your hand off...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23428419
> Wants to speak to us.......


leave the phone off the hook


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2013)

nothing to do with arsenal but i thought fellow gooners would appreciate the way yeovil town announced their signing of alan tate on lona from swansea

http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2013/07/24/yeovil-town-announce-new-arrival/


----------



## poului (Jul 24, 2013)

God he's really giving LFC the finger now isn't he?


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 24, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. but we could get someone with a better personality and better skills for less than that - and personality goes a long way.


Personality yes but better skills, I doubt it. If he hadn't got peckish in the middle of a game () he'd have beaten that  !!TOTAL CUNT!! to the golden boot.

We could do with somebody proven like that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2013)

poului said:


> God he's really giving LFC the finger now isn't he?


Joining in with the rest of the country then


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 24, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Nice to see that Pickman's model is a fan of a club that backs racism.


 

If you eat caviar every day it's difficult to return to sausages.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> My guess is he's using you to agitate for a move elsewhere, probably outside the PL. LFC don't have to sell anyway.


 
That's ok, we're just doing it to prove to people we've got cash, without actually spending it.....

Win win...






(I hope that's not true)


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.standard.co.uk/sport/foo...-response-to-40m-luis-suarez-bid-8729338.html
Not near as bad as the shit the scousers were smoking when they spunked £55 million on Carroll and Downing


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 24, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.standard.co.uk/sport/foo...-response-to-40m-luis-suarez-bid-8729338.html
> Not near as bad as the shit the scousers were smoking when they spunked £70 million on Carroll and Downing


 
But nothing like the stuff you're on, £70 million?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> But nothing like the stuff you're on, £70 million?


 ment to say £55 million.....


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Dont think he's worth the 55 million Rogers thinks he is.


You could get two Gervinhos, three Santos's and a Squillaci  for that.....


----------



## Favelado (Jul 24, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> If you eat caviar every day it's difficult to return to sausages.


 
Oi Cantona! What are you on about?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jul/24/gonzalo-higuain-pepe-reina-napoli
Oh well......


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 26, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jul/24/gonzalo-higuain-pepe-reina-napoli





Gingerman said:


> Oh well......


 
I was initally gutted about this but having seen Giroud pre-season form think they are a little too similar. Giroud has easaly 20+ goals in him and I belive he'll only inprove on his 17 goal tally. Suarez on the other hand, would be a perfect partner for him.

Talking of which, on the LFC owners comment we at the Em's smoke wacky backy (well, some of us do), a nice reposte from Twitter....


----------



## PrincessIcepick (Jul 27, 2013)

pls don't let the racist move to arsenal


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 31, 2013)

We need defenders. Only two fit starting center backs? What was our biggest problem last year? Defence!

And a defensive midfielder. Crying out for one.

We already have Walcott, Giroud, Podolski as strikers. They may not all be out and out goal machine but they did their fair share last season. We really fell down by making stupid mistakes and giving away soft goals. We may not have won the league, but we wouldn't have struggled for champs league football. 

This whole Suarez thing is a smokescreen imo. Hopefully to hide the fact that we are actually chasing the players we need. But past experience is niggling at me. I think we're not going to start the season without any significant signings. And by that I don't mean expensive, just decent. I really hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 31, 2013)

But when we've paid of the stadium then we'll.....oh.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 31, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> But when we've paid of the stadium then we'll.....oh.


 

For the first few years, that was a valid excuse. But now, with all the sponsorship money and the cash we've earned from transfers, property and increased revenues it's all bollocks.


----------



## deadringer (Jul 31, 2013)

Somebody/s somewhere is getting _very _rich.....


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 31, 2013)

Some years ago Wenger was asked what he'd do if he was given £100m to spend on players and he said "give it back".Now unless he's had some sort of Damascene conversion, I wonder if he's still abiding by that quote.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/former-arsenal-england-left-back-kenny-2111668



> Former Arsenal and England defender Kenny Sansom has revealed that he is living on the streets after alcoholism took over his life.
> The veteran of two World Cups has been sleeping on a park bench after falling on hard times.


 
And the final nail in the "is Arsenal a posh club or not" debate


> The newspaper report claims that Sansom, 54, has been drinking up to SEVEN bottles of rosé wine every day


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 1, 2013)

Get well soon Kenny.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/former-arsenal-england-left-back-kenny-2111668
> 
> 
> 
> And the final nail in the "is Arsenal a posh club or not" debate


 That's sad to hear , he was a damn  good player in his day


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 2, 2013)

Ian Wright's suggestions for Wenger's new purchases 
"I would like to see them go as far as they can to get Suarez, but they can't just buy him and not replenish the rest of the team. I think they need a goalkeeper, two centre-halves, two full-backs - for both left-back and right-back positions - another midfielder and two strikers."
- near enough replacing the first 11 then...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 3, 2013)

"We are working very hard to strengthen our squad and I don't want to speak about Suárez," Wenger said. 
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/02/gareth-bale-transfer-arsene-wenger


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 4, 2013)

It's not looking good;
http://arsenalist.com/f/galatasaray-v-arsenal/full-match-highlights.html


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 5, 2013)

Drogba scored his customary goal against us I see


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 5, 2013)

http://havearsenalspentanymoneyyet.com/


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 7, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> http://havearsenalspentanymoneyyet.com/


You've got to wonder exactly what Arsene is looking for... I mean for the £40m they tried to spend on Higuian, there have been a number of players who would improve their squad signing for teams with smaller budgets than them. Get the feeling that (a) Wenger massively overrates the players already in his squad and (b) is being over-ambitious.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 7, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> You've got to wonder exactly what Arsene is looking for... I mean for the £40m they tried to spend on Higuian, .


Suarez you mean,think we offered £ 23 million for Higuian.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 7, 2013)

Look out for the Wenger moment.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 7, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Suarez you mean,think we offered £ 23 million for Higuian.


I meant to write Suarez. Baffling of course that you would pay £40m for a liability like Suarez, but not stretch to £34.5m for someone with Higuian's record...


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23625938
Taking a pay cut too according to reports,good luck to the bloke,Bentner should take the hint.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 9, 2013)

Champions League Play Off draw today.

*How play-off draw works*

The play-off round is split into two sections, one for champions and one for non-champions. Five teams from each section will qualify for the group stage.
*Champions*
*Seeded:* Basel, Celtic, Steaua Bucharest, Viktoria Plzen, Dinamo Zagreb.
*Unseeded:* Austria Vienna, Legia Warsaw, Maribor, Ludogorets Razgrad, Shakhtar Karagandy.
*Non-champions*
*Seeded:* Arsenal, Lyon, Milan, Schalke, Zenit St Petersburg.
*Unseeded:* PSV Eindhoven, Metalist Kharkiv, Fenerbahce, Real Sociedad, Pacos de Ferreira.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 9, 2013)

Fenerbahce it is then - going to be a tough one. Kind of glad we have the second leg at home though.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 9, 2013)

Also tempted to go to the away fixture... but it could be a bit "nawty".


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 9, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Fenerbahce it is then - going to be a tough one. Kind of glad we have the second leg at home though.


 

That will be tasty. Turkish neighbour who is a Galatasaray/Arsenal fan will want to watch.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 9, 2013)

Would be so funny if you guys lost to Fenarbahce (with Dirk Kuyt scoring the winner) and Suarez making unexpected u-turn to stay.   We don't want the cunt back though.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm sure in your head that's hilarious - thanks for sharing and fuck you very much


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 10, 2013)

Arsenal v Manchester City. Pre season friendly in Helsinki.
Streams here if anyone is interested.
http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=214159&part=sports#.UgSU1F6e4hk.twitter


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 11, 2013)

http://news.arseblog.com/2013/08/ch...alace/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 14, 2013)

http://swissramble.blogspot.co.uk
Latest from Swiss Ramble


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 15, 2013)

Quality report as always from him.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 17, 2013)

Referee had a shocker. We weren't much better. Villa vapid. The only good thing was Rosicky. Same old, same old.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad start for the Arse. Some bad ref decisions and a shonky penalty partly to blame but they are not looking great. 

The fans who did not walk out early were booing plus chanting 'spend some fucking money' and such. Plenty of #wengerout on twitter


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 17, 2013)

Just the sort of start Wenger did'nt need today,expect a couple of  last minute panic buys by the end of the month if things get worse.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 17, 2013)

Ox out for 3 months with a torn cruciate ligament apparently


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2013)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Ox out for 3 months with a torn cruciate ligament apparently



I read this injury list on another forum, is that all right? 

Gibbs, Sagna, Chamberlain, Ramsey, Rosicky, Arteta, Vermaelen and Montreal.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I read this injury list on another forum, is that all right?
> 
> Gibbs, Sagna, Chamberlain, Ramsey, Rosicky, Arteta, Vermaelen and Montreal.


 Read that as well on other forums,could be down to the bare bones for the next couple of matched as 'Onest 'Arry Rednapp would say....


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Aug 18, 2013)

time to give wenger a call, i've got my boots ready!

to be honest im the worst footballer who ever lived, but at least id get some passion into the team.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 18, 2013)

squirmy the 2nd said:


> time to give wenger a call, i've got my boots ready!
> 
> to be honest im the worst footballer who ever lived, but at least id get some passion into the team.



You jest, but when I was kid I brought my boots to Highbury a few times in the hope they'd be short and I could get on!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 19, 2013)

Shocking start to the season  But it can get worse  There was a lot of tension at the game - fans turning on each other etc.

Need to regroup and get past Fenerbache whilst picking up 3 points at Fulham.Hopefully by the time Spurs turn up at out place we'll have made some decent signings.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 19, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Shocking start to the season


 
Not really. I expected it tbh.

We're over a barrel in terms of cost of signings. As soon as we show interest in a player their price goes up because clubs know we're desperate. I'm just befuddled as to why we let Higuain go. He was worth what Napoli paid for him but we offered £40million for that liability Suarez. 

And news now that Man U have put in a bid for Fellani and Baines. Plus us missing out on Gustavo a few days ago.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 19, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Read that as well on other forums,could be down to the bare bones for the next couple of matched as 'Onest 'Arry Rednapp would say....


 

Most of our squad then. FFS.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2013)

yes one game gone and our season's already over


----------



## mod (Aug 19, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> There was a lot of tension at the game - fans turning on each other etc..


 

Lovely to hear as we've got you next (after your very convenient trip to Turkey) on Saturday.

You were all singing "Spends some fucking money!" when we beat you at The Cottage 2 years ago and you're still waiting whilst selling you're best players year in year out (until now as they've all left).

Not looking good for the gooners.  At team and club I've always had a lot of respect for and liked so quite sad to watch. Wenger should have been replaced years ago but you know that.


----------



## poului (Aug 19, 2013)

KNEEEEE JERK! http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23758350

(although would be a decent signing if they got him)


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 19, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Not really. I expected it tbh.


 
Out of interest - why did you expect it? I thought our strong finish to the season would stand us in good stead.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 19, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Out of interest - why did you expect it? I thought our strong finish to the season would stand us in good stead.


 

Because we only really seem to perform when me have masses of pressure to deal with. 

Plus the fact that massive amounts of praise has been heaped on the squad for the pre season tour. How they were all looking sharp and incredibly focused. Granted, a poor show by the ref robbed us of ever coming back into the game, but we still made silly mistakes. The kind that cost us so many points last season.


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Aug 19, 2013)

so reports today show a massive £154m cash reserve. the rest of the premiership combined has £181m. no excuses wenger, dust them cobwebs from your wallet and spend some of the hard earned money your fans have put into the coffers.

most expensive tickets, most cash, least money spent.

rubbish!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2013)

squirmy the 2nd said:
			
		

> so reports today show a massive £154m cash reserve. the rest of the premiership combined has £181m. no excuses wenger, dust them cobwebs from your wallet and spend some of the hard earned money your fans have put into the coffers.
> 
> most expensive tickets, most cash, least money spent.
> 
> rubbish!



Who do you think they want to/can/will sign?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 19, 2013)

poului said:


> KNEEEEE JERK! http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23758350
> 
> (although would be a decent signing if they got him)


Offering £10m for him is why your transfer policy is in tatters. Your business is dominated by someone who appears to have missed the last ten years of inflation.

Club captain, with another 3/4 years at his footballing peak, 23 caps for the French national team, under contract until 2016. And this clown offers £10m


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Aug 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Who do you think they want to/can/will sign?


 
who would wenger want? probably 15 players under the age of 21, of which 1 may make a first team apperance before all 15 are let go.

who would i want? ashley williams and julio cesar. i'd be happy with just them two to tighten up the back. anything else is a bonus.


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Aug 19, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Offering £10m for him is why your transfer policy is in tatters. Your business is dominated by someone who appears to have missed the last ten years of inflation.
> 
> Club captain, with another 3/4 years at his footballing peak, 23 caps for the French national team, under contract until 2016. And this clown offers £10m


 
half agree with this. inflation is completly understood by the ticketing department!


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 19, 2013)

If we panic buy in the next 2-3 weeks we are going to have to pay a premium for our lack of activity over the summer. Any club willing to sell to us will add an extra ten or twenty percent to every purchase, because they know how desperate we are.....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2013)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> If we buy in the next 2-3 weeks we are going to have to pay a premium for our lack of activity over the summer. Any club willing to sell to us will add an extra ten or twenty percent to every purchase, because they know how desperate we are.....



£40,000,003 for Suarez now


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 19, 2013)

I wonder how long it'll be till I bump my 'Wenger Out!' thread... Hopefully not as soon as Wednesday night


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 20, 2013)

Brace yourselves for the £10,000,001 bid for Cabaye, it's in the bag guys!


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 20, 2013)

Pardew is blaming us for City thrashing them 4-0. We bid on Cabaye, so he didn't play him. Is he fucking serious?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 20, 2013)

Pardew is a knob - who can forget this?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## TitanSound (Aug 20, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Pardew is a knob - who can forget this?




Part of me still wishes that Wenger tore off his sleeping bag coat, nutted Pardew, then stood over him saying "YOU WANT SOME FACKING MORE YOU PUSSEH?"


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 20, 2013)

Pardew wouldn't be worried, Big Martin's got his back.



"I don't think he realises how strong I am"


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah wouldn't fancy him against Jol. But Jol ain't nearly as annoying as Alan "Every English club should carry at least three British players in the first team" Pardew.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 21, 2013)

Don Wenger


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 21, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Pardew wouldn't be worried, Big Martin's got his back.
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't think he realises how strong I am"





That's my favourite Spurs moment of my lifetime. We ran Arsenal ragged in their back yard that day, and was the turning point from becoming serial disappointers to the bona fide 5th best team in the UK 

And Jol bossed Wenger better than any Corleone ever!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 21, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> That's my favourite Spurs moment of my lifetime......    .....bona fide 5th best team in the UK


 
Whatever floats yer boat I guess


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 21, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Don Wenger



Yewtree Wenger.


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

Love clebrity gooner Piers Morgan on twitter recently.  "Retweet this if you spent more this weekend than Arsenal have this transfer window"


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 21, 2013)

I really wish Piers would disassociate himself from Arsenal - he is a cunt of the highest order!


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I really wish Piers would disassociate himself from Arsenal - he is a cunt of the highest order!


 
I find him, Lineker and Sugar having a go at each other quite childishly amusing tbh.

Although Sugar recently goading Morgan about not taking him up on a £50k bet did piss me off somewhat.  People needing foodbanks just to feed their families, and two multi-millionaires are having lots of friendly "banter" about casually risking £50,000 for a football bet - on a public forum.  Show some fucking empathy and discretion you dicks.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah - I hear that. The Sugar v Trump spat last year didn't cover either party in glory either.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2013)

Is the CL game on ITV?


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is the CL game on ITV?


 
Nope.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 21, 2013)

Would quite like the Turks to win this one. 0-0 so far though. Dull.


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Aug 21, 2013)

1-0 get in!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 21, 2013)

2-0 get in!!!!!!


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2013)

Fenerbahce have been absolute garbage.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 21, 2013)

3-0,job done.....I hope.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 21, 2013)

Scrappy. The problem of playing quality sides still looms over us. 

Meanwhile, the spuds have spent £90 million thus far. Seriously Wenger, you need to start spending some money. We were OK tonight, but the fact remains that we fanny around too much around the box. We need a clinical striker. I like Giroud, but he is not the greatest at running at a defence.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 21, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> like Giroud, but he is not the greatest at running at a defence.



Not good enough. Hold-up play is poor.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 21, 2013)

Ouch poor Kos


----------



## LiamO (Aug 21, 2013)

Nani must have watched yer man's yellow card with some mixed emotions


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23790314


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 22, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23790314


 

Yeah yeah, another sick joke by the Arsenal board.  Who next Messi?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 22, 2013)

Hilarious fan rant (NSFW)


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## TitanSound (Aug 23, 2013)

Flamini coming back on a free according to some reports. Not a terrible thing given our lack of match fit midfielders, but not exactly going to set the world alight.


----------



## Corax (Aug 23, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Flamini coming back on a free according to some reports.


 
I genuinely thought this was just someone taking the piss when I first saw it on twitter.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 23, 2013)

Corax said:


> I genuinely thought this was just someone taking the piss when I first saw it on twitter.


 

It is.  Wenger.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 24, 2013)

I think its probably a good thing to bring in his experience tbh. Also good to see Kenny getting sorted out http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23821613


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 24, 2013)

Flamini is a good addition, another player we should never have lost.
I don't want the Arsenal i love throwing money all over the place. It's been on obscene close season that has left a bad taste in the mouth. I just think i would find it difficult to support a player that cost £50 million. What if he has a bad season or breaks a leg early on?
We all want to win things but at what cost? I would rather play with what we have.


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Aug 24, 2013)

i understand the not wanting to win at all costs. my big problem is the cost that arsenal pass to its fans. its all well & good not wanting to spend money, but we have the highest cash reserves in the premiership. so much so that our cash reserves cover almost as much as the rest of the premier league combined.

if they dont want to spend money then they should start cutting the ticket price and allow more of their fans a chance to support their team.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 24, 2013)

What's the best way to start any weekend especially a damp Bank Holiday weekend?
Three points away from home against decent opposition in a London derby in a lunchtime kick off. Only thing better than that is sex! We took the game to Fulham from the start and they gave a bit back, certainly more than Villa last week.
Giroud took the opening goal well and is my preferred option up front. He had an excellent game, some real nice touches. Ramsey had another good match (never thought i would say that after he irritated so much last season) and won Man Of The Match. I would have given it to Cazorla who cut the Fulham midfield into thin slices and held the ball well but i won't argue the point too strongly. Our second goal was against the run of play and Podolski was anon on the left hand side until he smashed in a difficult chance dead centre.
When we didn't have the ball we closed down really well, good workrate all round. We won the midfield from the start.
Defensively, Sagna played at left centre back and did very well. Mertesacker had a very good game as did Jenkinson who was also tasty going forward, many excellent crosses that deserved bullet headers into the back of the net.
Referee Howard Webb had a good match.
Bent came on at 58 mins and soon got a goal. I think that is 5 against us playing for 5 different clubs and his 7th in 9 games against us. I don't rate him as a player be we clearly can't stop this goal hanger.  Szczesny could do nothing to stop Bent scoring having saved well from Berbatov. He made some good saves in difficult conditions.
I thought Fulham's best players were Taarabt, Riether and Parker. Fulham kept playing even at 0-3 down but got only what they deserved which was a consolation goal. They are a decent team. A few nerves set in after conceding but we soon regained control.
Our only new signing, Yaya Sanogo got a 10 minute debut, i don't recall him touching the ball. early days yet!
Two good performances away from home in the space of a few days. Crisis! What crisis?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 24, 2013)

Good result and performance, never easy to play after a CL away tie, so I'm a delighted with how well we played against a good home side.


----------



## Corax (Aug 24, 2013)

How are all the new signings gelling with the rest of the team?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> How are all the new signings gelling with the rest of the team?


Be interesting to see how Willian  gells with your lot.....


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> How are all the new signings gelling with the rest of the team?



Seamlessly. Barely noticed them.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 25, 2013)

Bollocks to £50 million on a single player. Give the money back to the fans and local community.


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Aug 25, 2013)

jonathan pearce to wenger on MOTD:

i've known you for years, can you give me a clue?

wengers response:

i cannot give you what i don't have.

kinda sums it up really!!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 25, 2013)

F365 reporting Benzema not interesting in moving, Marca that Di Maria doesn't fancy it either...


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Be interesting to see how Willian gells with your lot.....


 
Dodged a bullet there IMO. He's part-owned by Kia Joorabchian for one thing. In addition he chose to go and play in Dagefuckingstan for the cash when he could have had the pick of most sides in the world. Says something about his 'values' I think, and Kia would have been stirring up shit in every window, and whenever he didn't play. He'll fit right in at Chelsea.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 25, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> F365 reporting Benzema not interesting in moving, Marca that Di Maria doesn't fancy it either...


 
Our transfers seem dependant on a whole chain of moves,with no guarantees even then,some reports saying we're going to loan out the Pod which I think is ridiculous.....


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 27, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Our transfers seem dependant on a whole chain of moves,with no guarantees even then,some reports saying we're going to loan out the Pod which I think is ridiculous.....


 

Well at least it's comforting to know that if we sign anyone it will be in the next few days. Not surprised at all if players are waiting for champs league confirmation before putting pen to paper. And there could even be verbal agreements in place with that as a condition. I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 27, 2013)

Rooney Tunes again - from goal.com

The Gunners have privately been given encouragement that Manchester United could be willing to sell them England’s talisman in the last week of the window despite their public insistence that he is not for sale at any price. 

United are now determined not to sell Rooney to Chelsea, whose manager Jose Mourinho has given the striker until Wednesday at the latest to force through a move to Stamford Bridge.
However, the Premier League champions are believed to be open to a £25 million-plus offer for the player from Arsenal, who they do not regard as a fellow title challenger.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...4216928/arsenal-to-table-audacious-rooney-bid


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Ramsey 

Right. Lets see who we sign in the next few days as a result of qualifying.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 27, 2013)

What looked on paper to be a tricky tie turned out pretty easy in the end,Ramsey's good form continues.....


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 28, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> What looked on paper to be a tricky tie turned out pretty easy in the end,Ramsey's good form continues.....



Indeed. The real test comes when we play a team that are in good form.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2013)

TitanSound said:
			
		

> Indeed. The real test comes when we play a team that are in good form.



Cardiff?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.itv.com/sport/football/a...ropean-competitions-for-the-next-two-seasons/
Fenerbahce kicked out.....


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 29, 2013)

Arsenal, O.Marseille, Dortmund, Napoli,ouch tough group.....Pod out for 8-10 weeks,only 3 days for Wenger to open the wallet.


----------



## Corax (Aug 29, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Go Ramsey
> 
> Right. Lets see who we sign in the next few days as a result of qualifying.


 
Hleb.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 29, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Arsenal, O.Marseille, Dortmund, Napoli,ouch tough group.....Pod out for 8-10 weeks,only 3 days for Wenger to open the wallet.


 

He'll be confident he has the players already to compete in the PL and CL.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 29, 2013)

deadringer said:


> He'll be confident he has the players already to compete in the PL and CL.


Besides he only wants 'special' players.....
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23842651


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 30, 2013)

Flamini will come into the squad for the derby against Tottenham on Sunday.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/29/arsenal-sign-mathieu-flamini

Pleased to have him back.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 30, 2013)

http://havearsenalspentanymoneyyet.com/


----------



## chieftain (Aug 30, 2013)

You might like this alternative perspective!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...misery-from-which-there-can-be-no-parole.html

See you Sunday.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 1, 2013)

Things could get very nasty if we lose  to the swamp dwellers today and not buy anyone in the next 48 hours,cautiously pessimistic meself .......


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Things could get very nasty if we lose  to the swamp dwellers today and not buy anyone in the next 48 hours,cautiously pessimistic meself .......


yeh cos three games into the season the entire campaign could be over.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

chieftain said:


> You might like this alternative perspective!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...misery-from-which-there-can-be-no-parole.html
> 
> See you Sunday.


yeh let's see what tune you're singing at six.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Indeed. The real test comes when we play a team that are in good form.


and how do we know if they're in good form until they've played some more games this season?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 1, 2013)

A comfortable and stylish victory against our profligate North London neighbours. When we had to defend we did so with gusto, as many as six or seven Arsenal players closing down the ball. Giroud won man of the match and his finish on the only goal was technically brilliant.

I'm still not interested in spending obscene amounts of money to buy a Title. Let's play with what we have, let's do it our way, the Arsenal way.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 1, 2013)

Arsenal 1  £100 million 0


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Arsenal 1  £100 22 million 0


FIFY.  Net.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## marshall (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> FIFY.  Net.



What a waste of money.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 1, 2013)

Lots of rumours flying around that we've had a £40 million bid for  Ozil accepted by RM ,might see some movement in the transfer situation now that the Bale sale has being confirmed.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> and how do we know if they're in good form until they've played some more games this season?


 
We'll cross that bridge when we come to it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Lots of rumours flying around that we've had a £40 million bid for  Ozil accepted by RM ,might see some movement in the transfer situation now that the Bale sale has being confirmed.


£42.4m in the end. That must be the most a British club has paid?

As I said on the deadline day thread, Wenger does know other types of player are available, right?


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 2, 2013)

It could be a real stroke of genius...A player the (could have) tracked for ages, fits the bill of being a household name/great, though understanding the shit AW gets with any player he's pressured to buy, so Arsenal wait til transfer day, and launch a fair bid from a team that has just waxed 85 mil and are keen to offload

Or it's a straw clutching exercise to land the best player/name they realistically could for 40-50m.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> A comfortable and stylish victory against our profligate North London neighbours. When we had to defend we did so with gusto, as many as six or seven Arsenal players closing down the ball. Giroud won man of the match and his finish on the only goal was technically brilliant.
> 
> I'm still not interested in spending obscene amounts of money to buy a Title. Let's play with what we have, let's do it our way, the Arsenal way.


yes it's served us well over the past eight years.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 2, 2013)

Bayern Munich's doctor reportedly doing the Ozil medical for us in a German hospital.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 2, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> £42.4m in the end. That must be the most a British club has paid?


 
Torres was more no?


----------



## Supine (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been waiting by the phone all day. Still no call from wenger.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> Torres was more no?


Oh yeah


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 2, 2013)

Bendtner to Palace depending on Arsenal getting someone in. Fuck it, I'll go to Arsenal - I'm better than Bendtner


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2013)

Why Øzil? Fantastic player of course, but hardly where you'd want to strengthen as a priority is it?


----------



## marshall (Sep 2, 2013)

He'll create so many chances that even Bendtner will start to look good.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 2, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Bendtner to Palace depending on Arsenal getting someone in. Fuck it, I'll go to Arsenal - I'm better than Bendtner


 
"Arsenal have called off Nicklas Bendtner's proposed transfer to Crystal Palace after failing in their attempt to sign Chelsea striker Demba Ba on a season-long loan.
"Unless there is any last-minute turn of events, Bendtner will remain at Emirates Stadium and provide back-up to Arsenal's first-choice striker Olivier Giroud." Bendtner hangs around still,like a bad fucking smell...........


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 2, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> "Arsenal have called off Nicklas Bendtner's proposed transfer to Crystal Palace after failing in their attempt to sign Chelsea striker Demba Ba on a season-long loan.
> "Unless there is any last-minute turn of events, Bendtner will remain at Emirates Stadium and provide back-up to Arsenal's first-choice striker Olivier Giroud." Bendtner hangs around still,like a bad fucking smell...........



A £50k/week bad smell!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 2, 2013)

Ozil a done deal. Nice. Now we just need some defensive cover un the next half an hour


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 2, 2013)

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/german-international-ozil-joins-arsenal
Second most-expensive Premier League player ever


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 2, 2013)

http://girlswithmesutozileyes.tumblr.com/?og=1


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 2, 2013)

Fuckin hell we've bought Peter Lorre....


----------



## Corax (Sep 2, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Fuckin hell we've bought Peter Lorre....


An upgrade in looks on some of your players tbh...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 2, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> That must be the most a British club has paid?



Ozil becomes the third most expensive signing in British football history, behind Fernando Torres, who joined Chelsea from Liverpool for £50m in 2011, and Carlos Tevez, who cost Manchester City £47m.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/sep/02/mesut-ozil-arsenal-real-madrid


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yes it's served us well over the past eight years.



I think it has served us well. If you take silverware as the only measure of success then you are bound to reach another conclusion.


----------



## Corax (Sep 3, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ozil becomes the third most expensive signing in British football history, behind Fernando Torres, who joined Chelsea from Liverpool for £50m in 2011, and Carlos Tevez, who cost Manchester City £47m.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/sep/02/mesut-ozil-arsenal-real-madrid


Torres lol.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 3, 2013)

Ozil aside.  I like the fact that Flamini's recent interviews make him sound like he's just walked off the set of Get Carter.  To wit...



> Flamini - I have unfinished business here


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 3, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> It could be a real stroke of genius...A player the (could have) tracked for ages, fits the bill of being a household name/great, though understanding the shit AW gets with any player he's pressured to buy, so Arsenal wait til transfer day, and launch a fair bid from a team that has just waxed 85 mil and are keen to offload
> 
> Or it's a straw clutching exercise to land the best player/name they realistically could for 40-50m.



It's a £42.5 million mistake. A panicked purchase made compulsory by the idiotic utterances of Gazidis in June. It won't even buy the silence of the blowhards demanding that money gets spent.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2013)

Corax said:


> An upgrade in looks on some of your players tbh...


that's the sort of shallow comment i've come to expect from you. where's your pretty boy football got you?


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 3, 2013)

Corax said:


> An upgrade in looks on some of your players tbh...


You forget, we have the handsomest striker in the league...:-P
Talking of which, haven’t been this excited since Charlie Nicholas joined us (no jokes), Ozil is a serious addition and just the level we are missing. Apparentley he has the same number of assits last term as Messi.

I'll take some of that.


----------



## Corax (Sep 3, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> You forget, we have the handsomest striker in the league...:-P
> Talking of which, haven’t been this excited since Charlie Nicholas joined us (no jokes), Ozil is a serious addition and just the level we are missing. Apparentley he has the same number of assits last term as Messi.
> 
> I'll take some of that.


Time for a recurrence of that dodgy knee from 2009 I reckon...


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 3, 2013)

Corax said:


> Time for a recurrence of that dodgy knee from 2009 I reckon...


Spud voodoo dont work on us.



Dexter Deadwood said:


> A comfortable and stylish victory against our profligate North London neighbours. When we had to defend we did so with gusto, as many as six or seven Arsenal players closing down the ball. Giroud won man of the match and his finish on the only goal was technically brilliant.
> 
> I'm still not interested in spending obscene amounts of money to buy a Title. Let's play with what we have, let's do it our way, the Arsenal way.


Problem is, defending and hitting them on the break is "the Arsenal way"

Some football journo stated on Twitter that our Victory against the heathen hord wasnt "vintage Arsenal" I would postulate that it was nothing but vintage Arsenal. We won two Leagues with George Graham and arguabley the first and second with Wenger playing this exact way.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 3, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Spud voodoo dont work on us.
> 
> 
> Problem is, defending and hitting them on the break is "the Arsenal way"
> ...



That's an interesting viewpoint and not one i share. Yes we can be deadly on the counter attack but i don't think anyone would regard Arsenal as a defensive team dependent on the counter attack. Moreover, i would suggest we cannot defend and that's why buying another creative midfield player, an expensive one at that, is a mistake.
With regards to the Spurs game, i was struck by how well we defended as a team. It's something i have not seen for sometime. It is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 3, 2013)

Jenkinson should be automatic first choice at right back. I've lost confidence in Sagna although he has played very well recently as an emergency centre back.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 3, 2013)

Well I'm very happy today after the doom and gloom of the opening weekend things are looking up a bit hey


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Diamond (Sep 3, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Jenkinson should be automatic first choice at right back. I've lost confidence in Sagna although he has played very well recently as an emergency centre back.



This opinion is foolish.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 4, 2013)

Diamond said:


> This opinion is foolish.



Which bit?


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's an interesting viewpoint and not one i share. Yes we can be deadly on the counter attack but* i don't think anyone would regard Arsenal as a defensive team* dependent on the counter attack. Moreover, i would suggest we cannot defend and that's why buying another creative midfield player, an expensive one at that, is a mistake.
> With regards to the Spurs game, i was struck by how well we defended as a team. It's something i have not seen for sometime. It is the exception rather than the rule.


Depends how far your relationship with the team goes back.

Before Wenger I'd say we were renowned for our defencive abilities. Where do you think "1-0 to The Arsenal" comes from? First title win under Graham we only conceeded 18 goals and had a very low scoring rate.  I would go on to say that Wengers most sucessfull teams built on this defensive/counter attacking tradition with the empasis on progressing the attack on the ground instead of hoofing it from defence to Wrighty or Smith (et al).

Over the past 10 or so years we've lost this style of play for a more (for want of a better phrase) Spanish style of possetion play, which is all very pretty and nice but (as we've seen) it wins you fuck all in England.

With the arrival of Bould you can see us slowly going back to our (I would say) traditional strengths.
The Spuds having 57% possession last Sunday was (for me) the most satisfying stat’


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't forget we had the second best defensive record last season. It didn't seem like it though, the amount of silly mistakes we made that lead to us drawing or losing a game.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 4, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Don't forget we had the second best defensive record last season. It didn't seem like it though, the amount of silly mistakes we made that lead to us drawing or losing a game.


yes indeed, what was it five goals conceeded in 10 games at the end of last season? Appointing Bould has been one of our best moves of late.

The only reason it seems like we dont (have a good defence) is because the media says we havent.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 4, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Depends how far your relationship with the team goes back.



1978.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> 1978.


 b'JESUS

I dont even know why I'm having this conversation with you then.....(selective memory?)

(Me? 1974, first attendance at Highbury, for the record)


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Depends how far your relationship with the team goes back.
> 
> Before Wenger I'd say we were renowned for our defencive abilities. Where do you think "1-0 to The Arsenal" comes from?


Very true, but you weren't a counter-attacking team back then either.  It was offside trap and long-ball(ish).  I say 'ish' because it wasn't Wimbledon - but it was long ball nonetheless.  Your defence was legendary though, and it wasn't *all* just The Full Monty offside trap.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 4, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> b'JESUS
> 
> I dont even know why I'm having this conversation with you then.....(selective memory?)
> 
> (Me? 1974, first attendance at Highbury, for the record)



You might like this article in The Guardian today about back in the day.

Remembering the ups and downs of Arsenal's 1980s deadline day deals.
http://www.theguardian.com/sport/th...embering-arsenal-deadline-day-transfers-1980s


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/All-Guns-Blazing-Arsenal-1980s/dp/1899750088
Must get this.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 5, 2013)

Corax said:


> Very true, but you weren't a counter-attacking team back then either.  It was offside trap and long-ball(ish).  I say 'ish' because it wasn't Wimbledon - but it was long ball nonetheless.  Your defence was legendary though, and it wasn't *all* just The Full Monty offside trap.


One mans counter attack is another mans hoofing it. 

We were great at it, what ever it was, including the offside trap, the work of a perfectly oiled machine.

Enjoying life without Bale?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 5, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Don't forget we had the second best defensive record last season. It didn't seem like it though, the amount of silly mistakes we made that lead to us drawing or losing a game.


I think "we give away silly goals" is the same type of football cliche as "we always do things the hard way, dropping points to shit teams". Something that just seems true because all goals conceded are calamitous in one way or another, and all dropped points ill-timed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.givemesport.com/350053-premier-league-without-defensive-blunders-makes-arsenal-champions


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 5, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 40080
> http://www.givemesport.com/350053-premier-league-without-defensive-blunders-makes-arsenal-champions


Underlines my point even more.

We would have lost the game on Saturday if played over the past five-eight years.

The Bould effect is working, long may it continue.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 5, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> I think "we give away silly goals" is the same type of football cliche as "we always do things the hard way, dropping points to shit teams". Something that just seems true because all goals conceded are calamitous in one way or another, and all dropped points ill-timed.



Of course all goals scored against you are a disaster, but we made some really basic schoolboy errors. Facepalm inducing stuff.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 5, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Underlines my point even more.



No. It undermines your point even more.


----------



## norwood (Sep 5, 2013)

Just had to give it to spurs LOL.Arsenal came out well in front of this saga.Bale will have to adapt to La Liga big time but ozil could play anywhere in world he is that much class.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 5, 2013)

Bale cost twice as much as Ozil as well,fucking bonkers when you think about it.


----------



## Corax (Sep 5, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Enjoying life without Bale?


Yes thanks!  

We're a much stronger team this year, and it's exciting.  No creative locksmith when we played you, but that's been remedied with Lamela and Eriksen.  Once they and the four billion other new additions have gelled and worked each other out, we're going to be a formidable force.


----------



## Corax (Sep 5, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> "we always do things the hard way, dropping points to shit teams"


Do other fans say that as well?

It _*is*_ true for Spurs though.  We do things like beating Chelsea, Man City & United, then fucking it up by losing against the likes of Wigan or Stoke.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 5, 2013)

Corax said:


> Do other fans say that as well?
> 
> It _*is*_ true for Spurs though.  We do things like beating Chelsea, Man City & United, then fucking it up by losing against the likes of Wigan or Stoke.


Ipswich fans have long said it. Even though a lot of the time the reverse was true - we only beat teams in the bottom half!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 5, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Of course all goals scored against you are a disaster, but we made some really basic schoolboy errors. Facepalm inducing stuff.


what percentage of goals do you reckon fans (of all teams) describe as "a well-worked goal that, can't really blame the defence"?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 5, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 40080
> http://www.givemesport.com/350053-premier-league-without-defensive-blunders-makes-arsenal-champions


wonder how they're defining individual error? (they've still only scratched off about 25% of your goals conceded)


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 5, 2013)

Corax said:


> Very true, but you weren't a counter-attacking team back then either.  It was offside trap and long-ball(ish).  I say 'ish' because it wasn't Wimbledon - but it was long ball nonetheless.  Your defence was legendary though, and it wasn't *all* just The Full Monty offside trap.


not necessarily true. It's important to split the George Graham era into 2 distinct phases - up to '91 and 'after '91. Both teams were defensively excellent (not a surprise, given that it _was_ more or less the same defence), but the first team, built around the attacking flair oif pre-addict merse, Paul davis, Alan Smith, Rocky and Michael Thomas was a fast, powerful attacking side that top-scored in the league for 3 seasons (edit; and were champions for two of those).
The second, built around, umm, Hillier, Parlour, John Jensen etc , was a dull, predictable side with no imagination and one star player, and consequently a game plan of 'long ball up for Wrighty to chase down'.
Christ knows how they won 3 trophies.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 5, 2013)

norwood said:


> Just had to give it to spurs LOL.Arsenal came out well in front of this saga.Bale will have to adapt to La Liga big time but ozil could play anywhere in world he is that much class.


yep, and best of all, Spurs made the deal possible!


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 5, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Bale cost twice as much as Ozil as well,fucking bonkers when you think about it.


utter, total madness that.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 5, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's a £42.5 million mistake. A panicked purchase made compulsory by the idiotic utterances of Gazidis in June. It won't even buy the silence of the blowhards demanding that money gets spent.


a world class player is NEVER a mistake.
and he is.


----------



## Corax (Sep 5, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> not necessarily true. It's important to split the George Graham era into 2 distinct phases - up to '91 and 'after '91. Both teams were defensively excellent (not a surprise, given that it _was_ more or less the same defence), but the first team, built around the attacking flair oif pre-addict merse, Paul davis, Alan Smith, Rocky and Michael Thomas was a fast, powerful attacking side that top-scored in the league for 3 seasons (edit; and were champions for two of those).
> The second, built around, umm, Hillier, Parlour, John Jensen etc , was a dull, predictable side with no imagination and one star player, and consequently a game plan of 'long ball up for Wrighty to chase down'.
> Christ knows how they won 3 trophies.


I had Spurs posters etc and followed their results from as early as I can remember, but it was the 1991 team that first really caught my imagination, so that latter side is the first impression I had of Arsenal really.  Still always like Wright though even though he played for you lot, and thought he should have been capped a fuck of a lot more often.  Him and Le Tiss, both largely wasted opportunities for England.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Corax (Sep 5, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


>



Kyle Walker ate all the pies?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 5, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> a world class player is NEVER a mistake.
> and he is.



Watched Ozil play three or four times for Madrid last season, i wasn't impressed. However his stats are straight out of the top draw. He could have the same impact Bergkamp had, on the team and as a catalyst for future signings. It's not where the team needed strengthening. We can't defend, especially at set pieces and we get bullied off the ball in midfield. Upfront we are lightweight.

I've been disgusted by this transfer window. Gareth Bale complaining of stress regarding his transfer saga when so many young Spaniards are struggling with unemployment. Do you really want to know about stress Gareth? Try living on £71 per week JSA under the constant threat of being sanctioned by JobCentre staff and the Work Programme spivs.
Arsenal cocksure at the start of the transfer window, amateurish throughout, provocative with Suarez and finally panicked into an inappropriate purchase.

Bring back David Dein.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> *Watched Ozil play three or four times for Madrid last season, i wasn't impressed.* .



Fuck me me, I bet you refuse anything below 9 inch's (and i bet you can take it too)


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> No. It undermines your point even more.


So what was my point, exactly?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 6, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Fuck me me, I bet you refuse anything below 9 inch's (and i bet you can take it too)



That's nasty.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 6, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Fuck me me, I bet you refuse anything below 9 inch's (and i bet you can take it too)


unnecessary


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Watched Ozil play three or four times for Madrid last season, i wasn't impressed. However his stats are straight out of the top draw. He could have the same impact Bergkamp had, on the team and as a catalyst for future signings. It's not where the team needed strengthening. We can't defend, especially at set pieces and we get bullied off the ball in midfield. Upfront we are lightweight.


I've seen him loads of times, for Real and Germany, and I'm convinced he's just about the best MF playmaker in Europe. And I reckon Flam and Jack (small, but a terrier) can take care of the midfield aggression, and Rambo increasingly so.
And we had the second least leaky defence in the EPl last year - that's good enough for me.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's nasty.


 
LOL  ;-P



Streathamite said:


> unnecessary


Come on, people know me well enough on here that if you attempt to engage in conversation and selectively quote and ignore any attempts at a discussion with me (for cheap point scoring and playing to the rabble) then you get both barrels and I don’t give a toss who they support.


----------



## g force (Sep 6, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> I've seen him loads of times, for Real and Germany, and I'm convinced he's just about the best MF playmaker in Europe. And I reckon Flam and Jack (small, but a terrier) can take care of the midfield aggression, and Rambo increasingly so.
> And we had the second least leaky defence in the EPl last year - that's good enough for me.



He's a very good player - the stats show that - but there's a legitimate question about whether he can ever really impose himself vs. the best teams. The recent Barca games and indeed in the CL it was Xabi Alonso and Ronaldo doing the leg work, with Di Maria as another outlet. It wasn't a case of him 'disappearing' as lazy journos suggest, it's that the opposition simply by-passed him too easily.

For Germany he's surrounded with far better players and tend to perform better. Be hard not to with Muller, Bastian et al around you.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 6, 2013)

g force said:


> He's a very good player - the stats show that - but there's a legitimate question about whether he can ever really impose himself vs. the best teams.


just as well we've only got Man Arab and the Chavski to worry about then!


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 6, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> LOL  ;-P
> 
> 
> Come on, people know me well enough on here that if you attempt to engage in conversation and selectively quote and ignore any attempts at a discussion with me (for cheap point scoring and playing to the rabble) then you get both barrels and I don’t give a toss who they support.


yeah fair enough!
didn't much like the homophobic aspect, tho' (though I know you're not generally a queer-basher).


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 6, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> LOL  ;-P
> 
> 
> Come on, people know me well enough on here that if you attempt to engage in conversation and selectively quote and ignore any attempts at a discussion with me (for cheap point scoring and playing to the rabble) then you get both barrels and I don’t give a toss who they support.



I had no idea that you are so unhinged.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I had no idea that you are so unhinged.


It's football.


----------



## Corax (Sep 6, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Fuck me me, I bet you refuse anything below 9 inch's (and i bet you can take it too)





Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's nasty.





Streathamite said:


> unnecessary


No, it's not merely nasty and unnecessary - it's homophobic cuntery and has fuck all place on these boards.


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 9, 2013)

http://sabotagetimes.com/football/a...happened-most-exciting-signing-since-bergkamp

scroll for the lols...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 13, 2013)

The time is nearly upon us - can't wait for Match of the day on Saturday and finally getting to see Ozil play.  I saw somewhere that Lukas Podolski, Santi Cazorla, Olivier Giroud and a load of other players have all made debut's in scoreless draws against Sunderland.  So I'm not expecting anything more than him to put in a shift and hopefully show a few glimpses of his skill.

I'm more excited than I should be as a grown man.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 13, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> The time is nearly upon us - can't wait for Match of the day on Saturday and finally getting to see Ozil play.........I'm more excited than I should be as a grown man.



_Wenger's strategy is for Ozil to orchestrate from an advanced midfield position and Jack Wilshere to do the same from further back. "I don't think they conflict," Wenger says. "Jack likes to come deep to take the ball and make a difference and then give and go again. Ozil is more behind the striker, higher up on the field."_
_http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/sep/12/mesut-ozil-arsenal-defends-professionalism_

I'm up for it! Expectations are high, let's see what happens next


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

My first choice 11.


*Bench.*
Fabianski.
Sagna.
Mertesacker.
Flamini.
Arteta *
Ramsey.
Oxlade-Chamberlain.

No room for Podolski, if we get stuck Walcott will have to play upfront.

* Would probably drop Diaby and replace with Arteta but can't be bothered to go back and do it again.
You can create your own here;
http://www.footballuser.com/post

Also left Cazora out because at the time of posting i was very, very drunk. He should be in Rosicky's position.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 14, 2013)

Rambo scores two goals today,someone famous is gonna die,if Walcott had his shooting boots on in the first half the game would have done and dusted at half time, fucking wasteful today,at least Rambo continued his excellent form,top of the League ma.......


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 14, 2013)

**
*1st goal*


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

Now that was a cracking game of football. Hats off to Sunderland who were much better than i expected. Yes they were physical but showed some class as well. They caused us problems at every set piece, again it's this zonal marking nonsense. It led to the Sunderland penalty. They should have had a second equaliser but the ref messed up by not playing the advantage.
Lovely finish from Giroud, great assist from Ozil for the opener. Again i thought Giroud was superb and provided a great assist for Arsenal's third.
The points should have been made safe before half time, Walcott could have filled his boots. I'm not sure if it's finishing or just bad luck today. On the counter attack he was superb.
Credit to Sunderland they bossed the early part of the second half.
Ramsey scored a stunning second, goal of the month contender IMHO, great assist from Jenkinson who had a difficult first half.
Arsenal's third was a beautifully crafted passing goal finished by Ramsey who won Man of the Match again.
Flamini was vocal and busy organising in midfield, just what we need. Nice to see Vermaelen back for last 10 mins. Wilshire had a good game.
Ozil strolled through the match, he looked very good. Composed, cultured and classy the only time he was pressured was when Diakite tried to mug him for his shirt at half time.
Other than that Diakite was very impressive and is a centre back he might want to acquire.
There are no extra points for it but beating any team managed by Paolo Di Canio, who was dismissed from the touchline in added time, is always heartwarming.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunderland's goal should have stood, no reason for the ref to call back play, he should have given the advantage. That decision changed the game IMOP.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

We are top of the Table.


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We are top of the Table.


On goals scored...


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

Corax said:


> On goals scored...


We have scored twice as many goals as that team in second place.


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2013)

Gingerman said:


>



In the one on the right the RB's shoelaces are pink, the guy behind the goal doesn't have a hat, and the centre-circle is missing.  Have I got them all?  How many differences are there meant to be?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

Giroud becomes only the eighth player in Premier League history to score in each of the opening four games of a season.
(I don't know who the other seven are.)
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/sep/14/sunderland-arsenal-premier-league


----------



## ska invita (Sep 15, 2013)

First time ive ever seen  Ozil play, very impressed, his touch on the first goal assist was amazing, but pretty much every touch was impressive 
and i say that as a spurs fan


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24101085
Santi out 'for a few weeks'.....so we won't see him for the rest of the  year then


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 15, 2013)

Gingerman said:


>




Penalty not yet taken, but scores say 1-1....?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24101085
> Santi out 'for a few weeks'.....so we won't see him for the rest of the  year then


on the plus side, with rambo and Oezil, he's if anything surplus to requirements


----------



## Supine (Sep 18, 2013)

And now wenger complains his squad isn't big enough for the number of games coming up.

Did he not realise he could have bought players last month!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 18, 2013)

Looking forward to the opening match in the Group of Death.
I think we will win this comfortably 1-3.

Olivier Giroud has shaken off the knee injury that forced him off at Sunderland and is expected to play. Per Mertesacker is back from illness and Thomas Vermaelen will be pushing for a start having featured for the first time on Saturday. Youngsters Chuba Akpom and Isaac Hayden have been added to the squad as a result of injuries elsewhere. Mesut Ozil is expected to make his Champions League debut for the Club after shaking off illness.
Gignac is in fine form. He scored in Marseille’s first three games this season and, as a result, has won his first French cap for three years.
http://www.arsenal.com/match/report/1314/pre/first-team/marseille-v-arsenal-match-preview


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 18, 2013)

A meh first half,hope we pick up in the 2nd


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 18, 2013)

1-0 Feeeeoooo with a lovely volley


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 18, 2013)

Raaaaaaammmmmmbbbbbooooo !!!!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 18, 2013)

1-2 that'll do


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 18, 2013)

Phew! Good result.
Ramsey with six goals already  Like a new signing


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 18, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Phew! Good result.
> Ramsey with six goals already  Like a new signing


Expect a £100 million bid from Real Madrid next season


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 18, 2013)

1 defeat,2 draws and 15 wins In our last 18 matches.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 19, 2013)

Just some thoughts on the match;
Sloppy passing perhaps caused by Marseille pressing. I don't think we were bullied off the ball in midfield just a bit hurried. I found Walcott frustrating and remember shouting at him a few times. Had a good chance early on then didn't seem to do much. Took his goal beautifully, made it look simple so all is forgiven. Thought Giroud had a poor match but he improved in the second half. Lucky to go in at half time level.
Ozil and Wilshire alternating left and centre midfield, think we will see a lot of that in the coming weeks. Don't know who won Man of the match but i would have given it to Gibbs who had an interesting battle with the Marseille right back Rod Fanni (insert your own jokes) which i thought Gibbs won comfortably.
Mertesacker as captain  actually had a good game and was unlucky not to score a great own goal.
Great atmosphere in the three sided stadium wish we could emulate that at home. The guy on the public address system or megaphone seemed to start slurring his words after we scored and everything slowed right down.

Rod Fanni.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_Fanni


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> No, it's not merely nasty and unnecessary - it's homophobic cuntery and has fuck all place on these boards.


I was talking about Subway meals (wash yer dirty mind you filthy spud).

I bet the likes of Peirs Morgan are embarrassed for slagging Ramsey off and questioning the five year deal he signed with us last year. Wenger sees the boy day in day out and he was in the team for a reason, we see that reason now.

Hats off to Wenger for sticking by Ramsey.


----------



## Corax (Sep 19, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> I was talking about Subway meals (wash yer dirty mind you filthy spud).


Your fellow fans also told you it was out of order, so why don't you try and muster a bit of dignity and say sorry instead of this "lol homophobia" bullshit?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 21, 2013)

Homophobic abuse on the Arsenal thread. Misogynistic/racist abuse on the Tottenham thread (post 320) Don't know how to link to the post directly.
I'm fucking sick of men behaving like this.


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Homophobic abuse on the Arsenal thread. Misogynistic/racist abuse on the Tottenham thread (post 320) Don't know how to link to the post directly.
> I'm fucking sick of men behaving like this.




A couple of things...

I'm still really puzzled how #320 on the Spurs thread is racist.  It's a gif of white guy throwing money at a white dancer/stripper.  I'm not even convinced it's misogynist tbh - although it's certainly _*referencing*_ misogyny.  There is a difference.
Although when parsed your closing sentence can't be faulted, it undeniably gives the impression of a sweeping generalisation, which doesn't help.  Do you hate _people_ behaving like this, or only when it's men?  If the former, then why specify the latter?  Physician, heal etc...


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 21, 2013)

Corax said:


> A couple of things...
> 
> I'm still really puzzled how #320 on the Spurs thread is racist.  It's a gif of white guy throwing money at a white dancer/stripper.  I'm not even convinced it's misogynist tbh - although it's certainly _*referencing*_ misogyny.  There is a difference.
> Although when parsed your closing sentence can't be faulted, it undeniably gives the impression of a sweeping generalisation, which doesn't help.  Do you hate _people_ behaving like this, or only when it's men?  If the former, then why specify the latter?  Physician, heal etc...



I did not see it


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> I did not see it


See what?  Post #320?  It's still there.  Homophobia on the Arsenal thread - iRobot's post.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 21, 2013)

Corax said:


> A couple of things...
> 
> I'm still really puzzled how #320 on the Spurs thread is racist.  It's a gif of white guy throwing money at a white dancer/stripper.  I'm not even convinced it's misogynist tbh - although it's certainly _*referencing*_ misogyny.  There is a difference.
> Although when parsed your closing sentence can't be faulted, it undeniably gives the impression of a sweeping generalisation, which doesn't help.  Do you hate _people_ behaving like this, or only when it's men?  If the former, then why specify the latter?  Physician, heal etc...



It was the comment on the link page about Ozil being "bug eyed" that i thought had racist undertones. I think the GIF is misogynist. It's generally men who behave in this manner. I was as you say "refreshed" and perhaps my response to the link was more visceral than it otherwise would have been. I regret commenting on the link and with hindsight i should have just ignored it.
I apologise to chieftain if he/she or anyone else thought i was suggesting misogyny/racism on their part. That is categorically not the case.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 22, 2013)

Top of the League Ma,top of the League,Ozil with 3 assists on his home debut and Rambo scores again


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 22, 2013)

Another comfortable victory that takes us back to our rightful position at the top of the league. Flamini was excellent and could be the signing of the season. This is not just top of the Table form, this is Title winning form.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Another comfortable victory that takes us back to our rightful position at the top of the league. Flamini was excellent and could be the signing of the season. This is not just top of the Table form, this is Title winning form.


Was a bit dubious about re-signing Flamini but as you say he could be the signing of the season,been brilliant with his leadership and organisational qualities,something we've lacked for a while.....


----------



## Corax (Sep 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It was the comment on the link page about Ozil being "bug eyed" that i thought had racist undertones. I think the GIF is misogynist. It's generally men who behave in this manner. I was as you say "refreshed" and perhaps my response to the link was more visceral than it otherwise would have been. I regret commenting on the link and with hindsight i should have just ignored it.
> I apologise to chieftain if he/she or anyone else thought i was suggesting misogyny/racism on their part. That is categorically not the case.


What a very dignified response.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 22, 2013)

Was shaping up  to be a great day for us until the Spuds got a late winner,had to spunk on our chips did'nt they


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 22, 2013)

Still top though


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 22, 2013)

https://twitter.com/LaughingFooty/status/381763497073209347/photo/1
Brass necked kunt......


----------



## Corax (Sep 22, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> https://twitter.com/LaughingFooty/status/381763497073209347/photo/1
> Brass necked kunt......


He's gooner scum, and ex-editor of a loathed paper.  But I have to grudgingly admit that I rather like Piers.  He plays the pantomime villain very well, and some of his stuff on twitter betrays an unexpectedly well-developed social conscience.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 22, 2013)

Rambo shushing the Stoke fans made me very happy for the lad. Best way to put one up em was too work hard and fulfil his potential. 
But Piers is a cunt. His social consciousness seem to basically be anti gun stuff unless you can enlighten me? That doesn't overide his actions as Editor of that rag or make him in anyway likeable to me. I really wish he stopped acting like an Arsensl mouth piece too, yeah he's entitled to an opinion but his audience is so big people think he talks for us. Gooners hate him.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome result. When was the last time two defenders scored in a game for us?


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 23, 2013)

Deja Vu for RvP?
He's gonna have to drag another team into the top4.
Maybe he'll want a move in Jan. to a side with ambition.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome result. Relief to come away with no further injuries!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 25, 2013)

Arsenal fans portrayed as imbecilic innumerate criminals.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/sep/25/arsenal-bbc-by-any-means


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Team for tonight :Fabianski, Jenkinson, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Monreal, Miyaichi, Hayden, Arteta, Gnabry, Eisfeld, Bendtner. Subs: Flamini, Park, Akpom, Bellerin, Olsson, Iwobi, Viviano....fuck me Park is on the bench,thought he had dissappeared into a black hole or something


----------



## Corax (Sep 25, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Arsenal fans portrayed as imbecilic innumerate criminals.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/sep/25/arsenal-bbc-by-any-means


_*must..... resist.....*  
_
Nah, tbh you probably have about the same proportion of imbecilic fans as we do.  Chelsea and West Ham on the other hand.......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm going to try and find a decent stream and not laugh too much at Bendtner.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 25, 2013)

Lol at Bendtner crashing into the woodwork. That's the biggest impact he has had in the last two years.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Lol at Bendtner crashing into the woodwork. That's the biggest impact he has had in the last two years.


 Hope the woodwork is ok


----------



## Corax (Sep 25, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Hope the woodwork is ok


Bit bruised, but he'll be okay for the weekend.  The goalpost probably needs replacing though.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 25, 2013)

Not the easiest match to watch.Good free kick at the end of the half from WBA but it was never a corner. Something like hawkeye should be used for these decisions. Hope the second half is better.
Bendtner says he has changed, that he is a humbled man. He ought to be on that performance. I would prefer to play with a goalkeeper up front.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds like a scintillating encounter so far zzzzz,surprised we're scoreless though what with the World's greatest striker playing for us


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Eisfeld scores


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Bollix  equaliser .....


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 25, 2013)

Loved this on the beeb live feed:





Still playing at The Hawthorns, where Nicklas Bendtner has been increasingly isolated up front on his own. Still, after two years in the wilderness - quite literally by the look of him - he's used to foraging for scraps.

Put him on a desert island and he'll be cultivating crops by spring.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 25, 2013)

nuffsaid said:


> Loved this on the beeb live feed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His career is not exactly at a crossroads, it could more accurately be described as having left the main highway and parked up in a quiet side street. 
http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2013/sep/25/nicklas-bendtner-arsenal-west-bromwich-albion


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 25, 2013)

That was a poor 90 mins. Vermaelen looks very rusty and error prone. Thankfully Mertesacker is having another good game. Bendtner is a disaster, Miyaichi not much better. I don't rate Monreal. Gnabry the best of the bunch.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Great, another 30 minutes of tediousness....


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

_Arsenal have this lumbering Dane
Whose actions are clueless and vain
He says I’m not a big Jessy
I’m way better than Messi
If Wenger would only give me a game_


----------



## Corax (Sep 25, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That was a poor 90 mins. Vermaelen looks very rusty and error prone. Thankfully Mertesacker is having another good game. Bendtner is a disaster, Miyaichi not much better. I don't rate Monreal. Gnabry the best of the bunch.


I've always been a bit Spurscentric in my viewing/reading habits, but I'm genuinely surprised how many of your team I've never even _heard_ of tonight.  I wondered if it was just because I'm getting old, but I checked Lolpool and Man U and the same doesn't apply there.  Of tonight's line up: Monreal, Miyaichi, Gnabry, Isaac Hayden, Kris Olsson, Eisfeld, and Akpom all had me scratching my head.  Are they all 3rd-string, or youngsters, or something?

I'd understand it more if you'd had a busy window and they were new signings from forern lands - but Wenger wasn't exactly busy up until Ozil was he...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 25, 2013)

Brilliant through ball by Gnabry to Bendtner only the keeper to beat did not even get a shot off. Arteta off injured but only cramp.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

World's greatest striker one on one with the WBA keeper.....and fucks up


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 25, 2013)

Corax said:


> I've always been a bit Spurscentric in my viewing/reading habits, but I'm genuinely surprised how many of your team I've never even _heard_ of tonight.  I wondered if it was just because I'm getting old, but I checked Lolpool and Man U and the same doesn't apply there.  Of tonight's line up: Monreal, Miyaichi, Gnabry, Isaac Hayden, Kris Olsson, Eisfeld, and Akpom all had me scratching my head.  Are they all 3rd-string, or youngsters, or something?
> 
> I'd understand it more if you'd had a busy window and they were new signings from forern lands - but Wenger wasn't exactly busy up until Ozil was he...



They are all youngsters apart from Monreal. Eisfeld signed last year from Dortmund (£500,000) but promising. Hayden and Olsson i know nothing about. Akpom is only 17 years old but has been with us since he was six!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 25, 2013)

Bendtner volleys the ball into three young ball boys having been caught offside.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Bendtner volleys the ball into three young ball boys having been caught offside.


 At least he hit something tonight.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 25, 2013)

Crossbar saves us in the last minute and then a desperate clearance off the line. Out on our feet.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Crossbar saves us in the last minute and then a desperate clearance off the line. Out on our feet.


Crossbar ???? dont remember signing him


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 25, 2013)

Penalties. I hate penalties.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 25, 2013)

Penalties being taken at the home end on safety advice from police, presumably because Arsenal fans want to lynch Bendtner.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Bendy scores !!!!!.... ALWAYS HAD FAITH....


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, we can always say that both of our backup strikers have scored tonight


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

YESSSSSS
GET IN

MENTAL STRENTH

KING NICKLAS


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 25, 2013)

A long night and by the skin of our teeth but we are in the draw for the next round. 
Well played West Brom.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 25, 2013)

ARSENAL WIN 4-3 ON PENALTIES.

Woooooooooo.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Chelsea in the next round


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Bendtner's pen was the key there. Champion performance from the World's greatest striker


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 25, 2013)

I imagine we'll have a couple more "stars" on the bench for that one.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Streathamite (Sep 26, 2013)

Jesus, let's hope Giroo stays 100% fit


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 26, 2013)

Pat Nevin analyses the movement of Olivier Giroud.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24223029


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 28, 2013)

Morning fellow Gooners!


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 28, 2013)

"We're all individuals!"


----------



## Diamond (Sep 28, 2013)

Horribly poor performance from ozil so far. He looks genuinely scared by the physicality of it all, crucially not showing for the ball when he's our lynchpin. Also, we are very, very narrow and have no pace up front. Probably Ryo's big chance today.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 28, 2013)

I've enjoyed that first half. A much better match than League Cup fixture the other day. It's just lacking some goal mouth action. I don't think there has been a shot on target from either team. Gnabry and Mertesacker my pick of the bunch, very impressed by both.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 28, 2013)

World class passing goal. So beautiful. Gorgeous Gnabry. He is already my Man of the Match.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow! That second goal (Ramsey) is even better. Goal of the season contender. Astonishing passing.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 28, 2013)

That was a great second half.
Ramsey, scores again and wins Man of the Match again! I would have given it to Gnabry but Ramsey in the second half was a different player to the error prone Ramsey in the first half. Sagna was at fault for the Swansea goal, still a nice goal. I want Jenkinson as first choice right back.
Ozil and Wilshere had relatively poor performances and i think the problem relates to where they play. One central, one left, alternating? It's a nice problem to have but it needs sorting.
Mertesacker had another big game, not keen on him being captain but it is working and i will go with it. Koscielny partnered him well. Gibbs was good if a bit moody, possibly the best left back in the country at the moment. Had a lot to deal with today, Dyer was very lively.
What can you say about Flamini? He went about his business in front of the back four almost unnoticed. We are robust at the back when under pressure and we close down the opposition well in our final third of the pitch. Ramsey and Flamini, it's a tasty combination.
I thought Gnabry had an outstanding match and was unlucky not to win Man of the Match. Three very good performances in the space of a week. Very happy with him in the first team.
Giroud did not have his shooting boots on today but at times his link up play was lovely and again his movement was good. Would like to see him hold the ball up better.

Only a 20,000 capacity at The Liberty stadium but both sets of supporters made a lot of noise which contributed to my enjoyment of the match.
Two point clear at the top of the Table.
This is a Title winning team.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## EIE The Herd1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Its too early to say we are going to win anything lets see what we do in November against the big boys and only then will we get an idea of what we are going to do.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 1, 2013)

"In the end Real Madrid sold two great players, one of them went to Napoli, one went to Arsenal so it's 1-1 on that front!" - Wenger.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/sep/28/arsenal-arsene-wenger

Looking forward to this. I think we could be in for an evening of high drama.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 1, 2013)

Facing another inform team tonight,summits gotta give.......


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2013)

Napoli to win, 1-0 in typical Benítez fashion.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 1, 2013)

Will be interesting to see if the ghost of Higuain haunts us tonight.
I'm confident we can win this 3-1 after coming back from a goal (Higuain) down and a bad first half.

(I also think it could be a 3-3 draw)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 1, 2013)

Rosicky and Arteta start, Higuain does not.


----------



## r0bb0 (Oct 1, 2013)

Goal!!!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 1, 2013)

Yet another quality goal. Ozil's first and a great assist from Ramsey.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 1, 2013)

cracking finish


----------



## r0bb0 (Oct 1, 2013)

What a scorcher.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 1, 2013)

Ol la la la 2-0


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 1, 2013)

The best opening 15 mins i have seen in a long while. This team is not short of confidence, neither should we be.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 1, 2013)

This is fantastic on our part so far. Against a decent team too.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm glad we got two early goals. I have a feeling Napoli will come out for a fight in the second half.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 1, 2013)

Total domination in the first half from the very outset. Superb performance, arguably the best first half we have had this season.
Ramsey is having a blinder, i hope he is not injured. If he comes out in the second half he may well win another Man of the match award.
Sagna who i have criticised on this thread is having a good game. Flamini even had a shot on goal and i liked the way he interacted with the ref when he was about to get booked, his body language and deference to the ref whilst being passionate in his own defence is the mark of experience. I love Rosicky when he is fully fit, having a good one so far.

What a pleasure to watch us dominate a more than decent team and not feeling pressured at home.
The crowd have been fantastic and very vocal.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 1, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I'm glad we got two early goals. I have a feeling Napoli will come out for a fight in the second half.



I think they are a busted flush. We must not give them any confidence early on. I think we are going to destroy them.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 1, 2013)

Ozil and Ramsey linking up beautifully...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 1, 2013)

We're the North Bank, We're the North Bank, We're the North Bank, Highbury.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 1, 2013)

That is the most comfortable i have felt watching The Arsenal this season. A dominant first half, a measured second half. Confident, composed and well balanced. Not a single player i can find fault with against more than decent opposition.

Borussia Dortmund back to back may test us. I think we will take four points of them alone.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 1, 2013)

That was enjoyable,we were immense in the 1st half and controlled the 2nd...Onwards and upwards


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 2, 2013)

Gooooooooaaaaaaaaallllllllllll.......


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 2, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We're the North Bank, We're the North Bank, We're the North Bank, Highbury.



Could you hear us on telly? For the first time at the new stadium I heard "we're the east stand" too seemed like everyone one was up for it.

"One nil - to the Ozil" got a airing too. Damn it feels good to be a gooner right now.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 2, 2013)

Love the wave from Ozil to the supporters when he went up for a corner.

He's lite the place up!

The Grove feels more like home this season.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 2, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Could you hear us on telly? For the first time at the new stadium I heard "we're the east stand" too seemed like everyone one was up for it.
> 
> "One nil - to the Ozil" got a airing too. Damn it feels good to be a gooner right now.




Oh yes! Loud and clear. The supporters were very vocal and it's just what we need.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah man - that corner is where I sit (stand)


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...ol-in-rampage-by-100-napoli-fans-8852908.html
Fucking  cuntz


----------



## chieftain (Oct 2, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...ol-in-rampage-by-100-napoli-fans-8852908.html
> Fucking  cuntz



If it was your lot on the rampage in Italy UEFA would go mad! 10/1 They do nothing about this!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 2, 2013)

Five reasons why Mesut Özil is such a special talent.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2013/oct/02/mesut-ozil-arsenal-five-things


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2013)

there's an obvious caption or two there about the lardy lady copper.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 2, 2013)

That explains why there where so many police about last night then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, and at a time when manure will be perhaps their most vulnerable, shitty are likely to be there or thereabouts but not win, chelsea and moany may not reconnect... Pity about arshavin and imo squillacci.


i predicted man utd's torrid season back in june


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> That explains why there where so many police about last night then.


the availability of pies?


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 2, 2013)

chieftain said:


> If it was your lot on the rampage in Italy UEFA would go mad! 10/1 They do nothing about this!


 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-20462617
They've got form......


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 2, 2013)

Damn shame they didn't  try their luck in one of the boozers on Holloway Road instead of a place where families frequent? They'd have found plenty of takers I bet


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 5, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/football...here-smoking-arsene-wenger-arsenal-midfielder


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 5, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Five reasons why Mesut Özil is such a special talent.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2013/oct/02/mesut-ozil-arsenal-five-things



Have always thought Özil is a great player. He's certainly lifting the team at the moment.


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Have always thought Özil is a great player. He's certainly lifting the team at the moment.


He's utterly brilliant.  But I still think £43m was too much, when you look at other transfers into the EPL last window.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 5, 2013)

Corax said:


> He's utterly brilliant.  But I still think £43m was too much, when you look at other transfers into the EPL last window.



Maybe. Won't know till the end of the season, but I reckon Arsenal will be challenging for the title on current form.


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Maybe. Won't know till the end of the season, but I reckon Arsenal will be challenging for the title on current form.


One injury..... 

You bought a player.  We bought a squad.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 5, 2013)

Corax said:


> One injury.....
> 
> You bought a player.  We bought a squad.



Liverpool are going to beat you both.


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Liverpool are going to beat you both.


lol


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> He's utterly brilliant.  But I still think £43m was too much, when you look at other transfers into the EPL last window.


We were always going to have to pay big money to get the guy,I mean fuckin hell Andy Carroll £35 million .3 points today pretty please,be nice to top the league going into the international break and keep the good run going.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 6, 2013)

Jenkinson plays Sagna injured. Sessegnon impressed me in the recent League Cup encounter. This could be a tricky. Anelka also plays.
Wilshere (left) and Ramsey (right) play on the flanks, Ozil central. Arteta starts.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 6, 2013)

Wilshere is having a nightmare. Lost count of the number of times he has lost possession in first 30 mins.
He needs to be taken off before he gets sent off. He could cost us this match.


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Wilshere is having a nightmare. Lost count of the number of times he has lost possession in first 30 mins.
> He needs to be taken off before he gets sent off. He could cost us this match.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 6, 2013)

It's been a match of few chances but certainly easier on the eye than the League Cup encounter. If Wilshere comes out in the second half and continues to play like that i will be fuming. Yes, he is playing out of position but his performance thus far has been shocking.
Brom just about deserve their lead.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 6, 2013)

Wilshere makes up or a shocking first half with a stunning team goal. His first in three years 
I think the difference was the substitution Rosicky for Ramsey with Wilshere going more central.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 6, 2013)

A much better second half, very competitive. We could have been busted 3-0 down after 55 mins. The substitution made the difference. Rosicky was lively and Wilshere seemed to go more central. Shane Long played a great through ball that should have resulted on Brom going 2-0 up but Gibbs made a great late tackle. Moments later Wilshere played an even better through ball (the best of the match) to i think Rosicky but he could not round the keeper.
Giroud offered little and never looked like scoring. Bendtner replaced him five minutes from time and did likewise.
Arteta and Flamini combination worked well. Arteta was composed as a captain should be, Flamini a little wilder as we like him.
I thought Szczesny kept us in the match with a great performance.
We can consider this a point gained not two dropped against an underrated team.
Our profligate North London neighbours took one hell of a beating, all in all a good day.
Top of the Table.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 6, 2013)

C'mon 'Brom!


Corax said:


> One injury.....
> 
> You bought a player.  We bought a squad.



Which just got hammered at home!


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> C'mon 'Brom!
> 
> 
> Which just got hammered at home!


Lulling the rest of the league into a false sense of security.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> Lulling the rest of the league into a false sense of security.


Heard a rumour you lot lost 3-0 at home to the Hammers....yeah right I thought :


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Heard a rumour you lot lost 3-0 at home to the Hammers....yeah right I thought :


All part of the masterplan.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 9, 2013)

Maybe Jack Wilshere ought to take a break from Twitter and concentrate on his football.
http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2013/oct/09/kevin-pietersen-jack-wilshere-twitter-englishness


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2013)

Probably a bit stressed with the giving up smoking.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree with Wilshere...if they start letting all these foreigners in....fucks sake...England might actually win something.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Maybe Jack Wilshere ought to take a break from Twitter and concentrate on his football.
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2013/oct/09/kevin-pietersen-jack-wilshere-twitter-englishness



He's from where I'm from and is a well known gob-shite, if he pulled his finger out for England it might help his cause. He's looked shit so far (as do many of the other England players) but has looked the part for Arsenal.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 12, 2013)

I noticed the greatest striker in the World scored 2 goals for Denmark against Italy last night


----------



## easy_does_it (Oct 13, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> I noticed the greatest striker in the World scored 2 goals for Denmark against Italy last night


Who?


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 14, 2013)

easy_does_it said:


> Who?


http://justarsenal.com/bendtner-im-one-of-the-best-goalscorers-in-the-world/4108


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 19, 2013)

Wilshere's goal


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Wilshere's goal



wouldn't be surprised if wenger's lifting the trophy at the end of the season.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 19, 2013)

2-0 Ozil.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2013)

to everyone who doubted arsene --

you're going to eat your words
you're going to eat your words
i knew we were going to be winners
and now you've got to believe it
you're going to eat your words


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

Norwich are not beaten yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Norwich are not beaten yet.


the nay-sayers were saying we'd be fucked - and not in a good way - and that wenger should go. strange how quiet they've gone in recent weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> the nay-sayers were saying we'd be fucked - and not in a good way - and that wenger should go. strange how quiet they've gone in recent weeks.



I am a Wenger fan. Been missing Arsenal in the top two for some time now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Norwich are not beaten yet.


3-1 to the arsenal > seems to me that's 3 points in the bag.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 19, 2013)

Another world class goal. 3-1. Passing like poets, playing like champions.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> 3-1 to the arsenal > seems to me that's 3 points in the bag.



Ramsey is getting annoyingly good eh?


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 19, 2013)

Absolute beaut from the best Welsh player in the World......


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Absolute beaut from the best Welsh player in the World......



£10000m to Madrid next year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Ramsey is getting annoyingly good eh?


just wish i'd put £50 on the arse before the start of the season.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2013)

4-1 to the arsenal 

and to round off the day nice to see grimsby winning


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 19, 2013)

It's a delight to have Rosicky back.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

HELLO? What is happening at the Man Utd game?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> HELLO? What is happening at the Man Utd game?


i knew man u would be shit this season, moyes won't see his six years out.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> i knew man u would be shit this season, moyes won't see his six years out.



Think they gained a place to go ninth though? Not all bad for Moyes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Think they gained a place to go ninth though? Not all bad for Moyes.


we'll see if they have their traditional rally after christmas. but i think they're a busted flush under moyes.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 20, 2013)

I missed the first 20 minutes of the match due to a drunken oversleep.
All four goals were gorgeous, the one we conceded was sloppy but well taken. Where was Sagna? He was still chasing a pass that had already been crossed. He is an accomplished right back and he took a bad injury at the fag end of last season but i think he is the weak link in our defence. Jenkinson remains my first choice. Yes, he is also error prone but offers more going forward and gets better the more he plays.

Mertesacker deserves a mention for his outstanding contributions so far this season, especially when captaining. Often lampooned, clearly lacking pace and turns like an oil tanker but his positioning is goodish and his commitment to the cause clear. I think he is being underrated even by Arsenal fans, myself included.

I love it when we sing the Giroud song. I love singing it. Niall Quinn had a decent first touch for a big man but Giroud offers much more. I suspect we have yet to see the best of him. He has done well so far since joining us and if i'm correct about him it's a confidence thing. Look at his facial reactions, he enjoys playing in this team, rues a miss with a mental replay that suggests he knows how to correct. His mindset is good.

When Podolski arrived i thought he would play upfront and was my first choice forward but he has been played wide left so far. In Arsene we trust but i think that has been a mistake, short term at least. Wenger has ways of repositioning players to get the best from them, Henry for example. Let's hope Podolski is soon match fit and on the bench.

I think there is a growing realisation that Flamini, an old boy i was sad to see leave, is a fundamental part of this renaissance. He does the black arts in front of the back four and seems to be capable of partnering and playing with anyone. He can play in any team. An astute acquisition and i have already suggested it was the signing of the season but I may have been wrong.

I was wrong about Ozil, so were Madrid for letting him leave. Brady and Bergkamp spring to mind when i look to compare. Ozil inspires others in a selfless fashion required by teamwork. That comes from confidence in your own ability and he has it unburdened by ego. He is a delight to watch, with or without the ball. He will become an Arsenal legend. 

Our play has been technically brilliant at times, the passing is fluid again, poetic even, we are robust in midfield and defensively. I still have issues with zonal marking as do the team, nine goals conceded in eight games. Szczesny has found some form. We are light on the bench more so squad wise but i am comfortable with this as it gives young players like Gnabry a chance to shine.

We top the Table two point clear on merit.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 22, 2013)

No Flamini tonight


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy birthday Arsene. Will we still love you when you're 64? I think the answer is yes!
http://www.arsenal.com/match/report/1314/pre/first-team/arsenal-v-borussia-dortmund-preview


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 22, 2013)

Wilshere's goal on the previous page has gone so here's a gif for keepsake....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 22, 2013)

nuffsaid said:


> Wilshere's goal on the previous page has gone so here's a gif for keepsake....



It's just so beautiful.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 22, 2013)

Surprised to find out  Dortmund have only won 1 of their last 11 away CL games....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

Bit harsh there 1-2


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 22, 2013)

Whats the german word for Shit?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 22, 2013)

Mertesacker.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 22, 2013)

3 teams on 6 points and 2 tricky away trips.....


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 22, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Whats the german word for Shit?



Schadenfreude?


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 23, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Surprised to find out  Dortmund have only won 1 of their last 11 away CL games....



even more surprised now


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 23, 2013)

Missed most of the match due to an unexpected visitor, the bits that i could watch i did so only with half an eye.

We didn't seem to play with any tempo and thought it was noticeable that we sat back almost inviting them on. Less so after we scored and we seemed dominant and faster in tempo for large spells of second half, even doing enough to justify a win. Missed their second goal as i was having a pee. I was not impressed by Dortmund, it will be more difficult to win on their turf but then our away record is good.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 23, 2013)

Bad result but not the end of the world.

I think we were too focused on scoring a second goal. And we made a few silly mistakes. Something which we have been good at avoiding recently.


----------



## Utopia (Oct 23, 2013)

Interesting stat for the Arse 'We're top of the league' chirpers.  You're actually 5 points worse off compared to last seasons fixtures against the same teams you've played this season.  9 years & counting???


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 23, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Whats the german word for Shit?


 
Arsche nil. At least you got one goal.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 23, 2013)

Over-confidence after a good start to the season cost us. Ramsey being a case in point, giving the ball away by hanging on to it on the edge of the box for the first goal. That was a microcosm of the team as a whole, who should have played to ensure a point while hopefully sneaking another goal, but instead believed we would score and forgot about the importance of not conceding.

A lesson learnt hopefully.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 24, 2013)

"the Emirates designated singing section (otherwise known as the away end)" 

Good line from an interesting article on Giroud by Barney Ronay in the Guardian.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2013)

On the last game.

I don't believe we seriously think we stand a chance in this competition, obviously the only ones that should are the players and management of the club. as I feel, we are still a work in progress. On the positives, we did play well against last years finalists, so we are heading in the right direction. Wenger, after the game, talked about "fatigue" this is true when our pool of players is small as it is. This hopefully should be alleviated by the returning players from injury, but I feel this will still not be enough.

We have to spend again in January, and spend big on quality like Orzil, we can afford it. This is the reason why we built the new stadium to make us competitive. It has to happen.




big eejit said:


> "the Emirates designated singing section (otherwise known as the away end)"
> 
> Good line from an interesting article on Giroud by Barney Ronay in the Guardian.



I wasn't at the game, but I doubt there's a ground in England that could have equalled the Germans.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 24, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> I wasn't at the game, but I doubt there's a ground in England that could have equalled the Germans.



s'right. You'd have to go to Celtic Park... or of course any english ground that Celtic are visiting.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 25, 2013)

There goes the neighbourhood.

An Arsenal themed pub/bar has opened ten minutes from where I live. Thing is, I happen to live in Central Brooklyn.  Looks a bit too wine barish for me, tbh, but it'll be handy to watch some football on a big screen.

eta: Now that I think about it, I don't think I've ever seen any Arsenal shirts locally. If I see any English football shirts in the area - and it's rare - it's Man United or Chelsea.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 25, 2013)

nuffsaid said:


> Wilshere's goal on the previous page has gone so here's a gif for keepsake....



Great goal, lovely football


----------



## chieftain (Oct 25, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen any Arsenal shirts locally. If I see any English football shirts in the area - and it's rare - it's Man United or Chelsea.



New Yorks Vampire Weekend drummer Chris Tomson wore his spurs shirt on later with Jools Holland! Get in


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 25, 2013)

chieftain said:


> New Yorks Vampire Weekend drummer Chris Tomson wore his spurs shirt on later with Jools Holland! Get in


Yeah?

We have Jay-Z playing for us






Top that!


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 25, 2013)

From AVB press conference....



> "I suppose the fixture list at the moment is in favour of Manchester United as they have played all the big teams so far, apart from us, so that will give them a chance to bounce back, for sure."



Cheeky little cunt.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 25, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> We have Jay-Z playing for us



Not only is he back from the dead but...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 25, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> I wasn't at the game, but I doubt there's a ground in England that could have equalled the Germans.



I was at the game - they were loud and organised its true. But you know what they looked more like a dance troupe from Britain's got talent than a group of footy fans. They were just a bit too polished! Lazy statements about the singing at Arsenal really piss me off too. As I have said many time before the season ticket-ed "north bank" sing loudly at nearly all games. The corporate and day trippers don't but this season even they have joined in.  

We all know away fans are louder anyway and when your stadium holds 60,000 its crazy to think all will sing with gusto.

Anyway Schalke were better fans in my opinion last year and they didn't do this:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 26, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> We have to spend again in January, and spend big on quality like Orzil, we can afford it.



It's usually a disaster to do this, a panicked, desperate measure of a team and manager under pressure. We are not under pressure at the moment. I am confident i can post that same sentiment in January. Moreover, it is not Wenger's style to make significant additions in the mid season window. Cover up front would be good and i would like to see us have another pop at securing Demba Ba on a season long loan and maybe a centre back. Otherwise we are good to go!


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 26, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> We have to spend again in January, and spend big on quality like Orzil, we can afford it. This is the reason why we built the new stadium to make us competitive. It has to happen.
> .


There's far less of the at sort of quality available in the 2nd window. Top, top players who want to leave go in the first window.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 26, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's usually a disaster to do this, a panicked, desperate measure of a team and manager under pressure. We are not under pressure at the moment. I am confident i can post that same sentiment in January. Moreover, it is not Wenger's style to make significant additions in the mid season window. Cover up front would be good and i would like to see us have another pop at securing Demba Ba on a season long loan and maybe a centre back. Otherwise we are good to go!





Yelkcub said:


> There's far less of the at sort of quality available in the 2nd window. Top, top players who want to leave go in the first window.


Both fair points.

Wengers "style" is obviously about pragmatism (how many would have predicted that we'd spend 40 mill on Ozil? Not many) and although quality is at a premium in January, which I agree with. However Benzema looks very unsettled at RM, he would be exactly what we need both in terms of quality and as another statement of intent. Not to mention the lift it would give us fans. CFCS will never loan us Ba, they didn't in the summer and I don't see that changing in the Winter window.

The one thing I forgot to mention is that the other route to liven up the team and add quality and depth would be to start using the likes if Hector/Chuba/Thomas/Serge from the youth more. I feel (esp Hector) are going to be important players for us.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 26, 2013)

Champions elect.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 26, 2013)

Hard fought 3 points that,really had to dig in....oh and Michael Owen has to be the worst pundit ever,dull monotone voiced little wanker.


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> .oh and Michael Owen has to be the worst pundit ever,dull monotone voiced little wanker.


Yeah, isn't he? I watched a match on the new BT thingy last week and was screaming at the telly by the end. Shit analysis, shit voice, shit everything.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 26, 2013)

Flamini out for two weeks apparently,just when we've got some tough matches coming up


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 26, 2013)

NVP said:


> Yeah, isn't he? I watched a match on the new BT thingy last week and was screaming at the telly by the end. Shit analysis, shit voice, shit everything.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 26, 2013)

Even when Michael Owen was banging in bags of goals for Liverpool, The Kop didn't like him much. Quite telling.


----------



## Supine (Oct 26, 2013)

Gingerman said:


>




Dear oh dear


----------



## torquemad (Oct 26, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Champions elect.



Sssh!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Best chance ever for Arsenal in my view . One of the best coaches in the league, a manager who already knows the strengths and weakness not just of his team but the others at this level, cash to spend and if you buy one or two  players already at the  top of their game you could do very well.


a visionary speaks


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2013)

Gingerman said:


>



That is wonderful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Hard fought 3 points that,really had to dig in....oh and Michael Owen has to be the worst pundit ever,dull monotone voiced little wanker.


and fuck knows that's up against some quite stiff competition.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2013)

I hope Arsenal appeal the Arteta red. Ridiculous decision


----------



## Corax (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, it's almost November.

And November is the month that Ozil's knee lands him with an extended stay on the physio's couch.  I've seen it in the tealeaves.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 29, 2013)

So its Chelsea (LC),Liverpool,Dortmund (CL) and United in the next 2 weeks then....and the Flamster out injured


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 29, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> So its Chelsea (LC),Liverpool,Dortmund (CL) and United in the next 2 weeks then....and the Flamster out injured



NIce to play a mid-table team after three top teams.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Such a busy week, girlfriend gone home so i have the place to myself and am so looking forward to the match.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 29, 2013)

*Arsenal:* Fabianski; Jenkinson, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Monreal; Ramsey, Wilshere, Rosicky, Cazorla, Ryo; Bendtner. *Subs:* Viviano, Sagna, Hayden, Yennaris, Ozil, Giroud, Park.

*Chelsea:* Schwarzer; Azpilicueta, Cahill, David Luiz, Bertrand; Essien , Mikel; De Bruyne, Mata, Willian; Eto’o. *Subs:* Blackman, Ivanovic, Kalas, Ramires, Hazard, Torres, Ba.

*Referee:* Phil Dowd.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 29, 2013)

Fuck sake Jenko


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Fuck sake Jenko



Not great, hope it doesn't knock his confidence. Fabianski to blame as well. We were just getting back into it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Chelsea had the better of that from the off. We had a good 15 min spell but never looked like scoring. Bendtner off please for Giroud. Get Miyaichi off as well for Ozil. Quality wise it's level but they seem stronger and better organised. We can win this 3-1.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Bendtner is a fucking joke.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 29, 2013)

Ozil coming on shortly. Question is can even he 'assist' Bendy?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Ramsey is cooking!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2013)

Cracking shot there


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2013)

Mata mouthing  _fuck off fuck off _


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Fuck off Bendtner, you didn't even make an effort. 0-2, nice second goal they deserve it. Our performance is not good, just glimpses of threat.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Bendtner is a fucking joke.


I'm not laughing


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2013)

Is Bendtner on the pitch?


----------



## Corax (Oct 29, 2013)

Come on you lot, get a move on and score a couple.  I want a draw!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> I'm not laughing



Not all jokes are funny.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2013)

Arsenal have no end product here. Ozil bit of a flash in the pan so far.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd completely forgotten about Ba playing for Chelski


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 29, 2013)

The elusive Park comes on


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2013)

I should've watched the Fulham match instead it seems!


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 29, 2013)

Well that was a load of shite,Wenger's awful record against Mourihno continues.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Disjointed performance. Always on the back foot, we had some promising spells but never imposed ourselves as we should at home. Chelsea were clearly better organised and stronger in midfield and dare i say it more professional.
What has really annoyed me is that we think we can get through this competition on a wing and a prayer, we were out on our feet in the previous tie.
Jenkinson had a poor match, Cazorla is lacking match fitness, Bendtner was a fucking disgrace, Wilshere ineffective. Monreal had decent match by his standards.
Better team won, not quite at a canter but not far short of it.


----------



## Corax (Oct 29, 2013)

Booooo!

I wanted you both to have to play more matches, and hopefully pick up injuries.  Ideally to the likes of Ozil, Mata, Oscar and Giroud.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Corax said:


> Booooo!
> 
> I wanted you both to have to play more matches, and hopefully pick up injuries.  Ideally to the likes of Ozil, Mata, Oscar and Giroud.



I want you lot to play your strongest team in every match, to be free of injury and come away with nothing at the end of this season and all those that witness it would know your failure to be true.


----------



## Corax (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I want you lot to play your strongest team in every match, to be free of injury and come away with nothing at the end of this season and all those that witness it would know your failure to be true.


Grudging lol.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Corax said:


> Grudging lol.



Accepted with good grace.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 30, 2013)

Let's not kid ourselves here, we played a reserve team that cost 250 million. Every player for CFC was world class. This is the type of depth we require and what we are up against. We still have some distance to cover if we are going to compete with the likes of CFC I terms of squad depth and quality.

Well done to CFC btw, was a good game and we weren't as shit as some reports would have you believe.


----------



## Supine (Oct 30, 2013)

Ah well, we can concentrate on not winning the other competitions now


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 30, 2013)

Getting a good result against the scousers on Sat is far more important than last night.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

Glad this is a late kick off, i am so hungover and still need to shower and go and get more beer.
I hope recent results/performances do not carry over into this match. It really is a test of our ability and a challenge to our credentials. I have an ominous feeling about this match.


----------



## Corax (Nov 2, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I have an ominous feeling about this match.


So you should.

Remember what I've said:  Ozil - November - knee

And now, it's the 2nd.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

*Arsenal, who rest Jack Wilshere in the hope his recurring ankle knack improves:* Szczęsny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Rosický, Arteta, Ramsey, Cazorla, Özil, Giroud.
Subs: Fabiański, Vermaelen, Monreal, Jenkinson, Hayden, Akpom, Bendtner.

*Liverpool, who name Jon Flanagan in place of the ailing Glen Johnson:*Mignolet, Flanagan, Cissokho, Touré, Škrtel, Sakho, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Suárez, Sturridge.
Subs: Jones, Coutinho, Moses, Kelly, Allen, Agger, Sterling.

*Referee:* Martin Atkinson.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Who's got the weaker bench?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

Arsenal fans in great voice, nice to hear.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes Santi


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

Sagna lucky not to get sent off. I can see it kicking off in this match. There is an undertone to it that is brewing into a storm.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

Interesting tempo to this match, we improved after a defensive start. Cazorla is coming back to match fitness. I have been impressed more so when we have not had the ball. Our closing down has been fantastic and led to the goal and we could have had a few more from a similar genesis. That's not to say are passing has been poor, far from it. It's been superb, i would love to see the stats on our passing, some moves 30 passes or more.

There is room in front of the back four for Liverpool to exploit but when we have sat back we have been ordered, composed. Mertesacker is a enormous presence. 
Overall a very composed performance so far.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

Pick that out of the back of the net! 2-0.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

My boys, my boys, my beautiful boys. An outstanding team performance. Such composure, we passed a decent, dangerous team off the park.
You lot, the chasing pack have your work cut out trying to hold on to us. We could canter away from you all.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 2, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> My boys, my boys, my beautiful boys. An outstanding team performance. Such composure, we passed a decent, dangerous team off the park.
> You lot, the chasing pack have your work cut out trying to hold on to us. We could canter away from you all.


.... chuffed ta fuck with that result,Per and Kos were immense neutralised the SAS  ...oh yes and I *heart* Gary Neville  one of the best pundits around,look and learn Mickey Owen....


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Well played, your lot thoroughly earned those three points.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

I love having Rosicky in the team. Almost a forgotten man at The Arsenal, technically brilliant with a great work rate. I'm so delighted he is back and enjoying his football. He is a strong force in this team.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

He was definitely one of the highlights today, along with Ramsey.


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Well played, your lot thoroughly earned those three points.


Yeah, this. Best team won for sure.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm quite saddened to see the state of Kolo Toure. Did he just have a bad day? I loved him at Arsenal, but he looked about 104 today.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

The sport of football was the winner today.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The sport of football was the winner today.



I thought it was a great watch and the good grace of Liverpool supporters has left me feeling all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> I'm quite saddened to see the state of Kolo Toure. Did he just have a bad day? I loved him at Arsenal, but he looked about 104 today.


He's been good for us this season. Looked well off the pace today tho.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> He's been good for us this season. Looked well off the pace today tho.



Ah fair enough. Nice bloke all accounts, so hoped it was a one-off.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 2, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> I'm quite saddened to see the state of Kolo Toure. Did he just have a bad day? I loved him at Arsenal, but he looked about 104 today.


 Thought Agent Toure did his job well


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 2, 2013)

Filth !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 3, 2013)

Just watched Match of the Day for the first time in ages, certainly the first time this season. I tend to go with live streams via the internet. I feel a bit disturbed by it.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 3, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I thought it was a great watch and the good grace of Liverpool supporters has left me feeling all warm and fuzzy.



They like their proper football, scousers.


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 3, 2013)

Some choice comments from folk at the bottom of the Guardian's article on yesterdays game:

"Well done to Arsenal, who deserved their win. Clearly capable of challenging Southampton's march to the title, and good luck to them.
But, you know, I got twenty Refresher bars for a pound earlier, so today hasn't been a disaster by any stretch of the imagination."

"At least there might still be a Merseyside club behind the Gunners tomorrow night."
"ALL Merseyside clubs will be behind the Gunners tomorrow night."


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 3, 2013)

Let's hope this well-deserved victory gives you the impetus to put five or six past Man Utd next week.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 6, 2013)

Point tonight wouldn't be the worst result in the World,don't really want our last CL game away to Napoli to be a must win job.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Feeling positive about the match tonight.
Since we beat Bayern Munich in mid March we have played away thirteen times winning twelve and drawing one. The possession and passing against LIverpool also inspires confidence.
Gnabry is back in the squad and it seems the tactic will be to play a possession game.
“Usually at home Lewandowski is quite dangerous but it is down to us to have the ball,” said Wenger. “That is the best way to keep them quiet. We will try to have the ball and control the game.”


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

*Dortmund replace the hamstrung Mats Hummels with Sokratis Papastathopoulos:* Weidenfeller, Grosskreutz, Papastathopoulos, Subotic, Schmelzer, Sahin, Bender, Blaszczykowski, Mkhitaryan, Reus, Lewandowski.
Subs: Langerak, Kehl, Hofmann, Aubameyang, Kirch, Schieber, Durm.

*Arsenal defender Kieran Gibbs recovers from a hip problem to start:*Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Ramsey, Arteta, Cazorla, Ozil, Rosicky, Giroud.
Subs: Fabianski, Vermaelen, Monreal, Bendtner, Jenkinson, Gnabry, Hayden.

*Referee:* Bjorn Kuipers (Holland)


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2013)

I've a feeling it'll be 1-1 tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2013)

What game should a neutral watch? I find myself wanting Arsenal to do well almost as much as I want to see Chelsea fail


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What game should a neutral watch? I find myself wanting Arsenal to do well almost as much as I want to see Chelsea fail



No question. Dortmund v Arsenal. Two great footballing teams in a great footballing stadium. It's heavy metal versus an orchestra.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I've a feeling it'll be 1-1 tonight.



I'm going for 0-2 and a confident performance.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh don't get me wrong, I'm confident in the team. I really want them to win. But just have a feeling that it will be a tight one


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I'm confident in the team. I really want them to win. But just have a feeling that it will be a tight one



I might be over confident


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm worried about Gibbs. Dortmund look very dangerous down our left hand flank.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2013)

Aye, scrappy game so far though.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Cazorla hasn't got into the match at the moment, it's putting Gibbs who started rusty but improving, under pressure.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2013)

All bias aside, at the Westfalenstadion I fancy Dortmund TBH.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2013)

Calm dawn Aterta, calm down........ponys and rainbows and all that. Last thing we need is to lose a player so on.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> All bias aside, at the Westfalenstadion I fancy Dortmund TBH.



They have had slightly the better of it in the first 30 mins. Koscielny and Mertesacker having massive matches. It's going to be difficult to keep a clean sheet.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 6, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Calm dawn Aterta, calm down........ponys and rainbows and all that. Last thing we need is to lose a player so on.


He's right to be angry tbf, totally inconsistent bit of reffing


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 6, 2013)

Need to get a grip on this game,scrappy as fuck atm...


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> He's right to be angry tbf, totally inconsistent bit of reffing



Sadly, right and wrong never matter once you get a player sent off.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, that half flew by. Seemed to be a lot of action in midfield. Cancelling each other out. I'd say 70% of the action has been there. Very few attacking chances, lots of losing then regaining possession. I hope we take control of it in the 2nd half.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

It is scrappy but that is to our credit. Dortmund's pressing is impressive but we have held them so far. The crowd are amazing, that is how a packed stadium should sound.
It's very tight all over the pitch, we have not had even a faint whiff of a sniff at goal. Rosicky my "star" of our first half.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Giroud needs to pull his finger out. The pressure is mounting on us. Arteta is a cat running out of lives.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2013)

Twenty-four days left for Ozil to do his knee in btw. Could it be tonight?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

I want Gnabry on for Cazorla.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2013)

We need pace down the wings. Central midfield is a clusterfuck.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

You fucking get in there ! Yes Yes Yes! It'is fucking in.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow. 1 up away to Dortmund. Obviously on a crest of a wave from Saturday's performance. Well played.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 6, 2013)

Rambo you fucking beaut !!!!!!!!!!!!!....keep it fucking tight boys....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh la la la almost two up, almost two for Ramsey. Almost two assists for Giroud.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2013)

Phew!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

This game is alive.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Never a penalty, Arteta you are a massive cat, i love you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I want Gnabry on for Cazorla.



Wenger perhaps more sensible than i subbing Cazorla for Monreal.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow that looks nasty for Koscielny who has had a massive match.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Fuck no! Bendtner is coming on.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2013)

Fantastic result!!!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 6, 2013)

Dutch referee, too. The Germans will feel aggrieved. Excellent win for Arsenal.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Koscielny and Mertesacker were massive tonight. Arteta did a lovely job and escaped like a cat. Rosicky was my man of the match.
Second half, after we scored we could have had three or four.
They talk about a yellow wall when referring to Dortmund's fans. Tonight their team met a red wall


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 6, 2013)

The proverbial game of two halves,fucking blinding result


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 6, 2013)

Fucking yes!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 6, 2013)

I tuned in thinking Dortmund would give you a bit of a spanking on their home turf. Makes me feel better about losing to you lot on Saturday.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone know why they got a free kick from our free kick right at the end when Bendtner and Ozil had the ball?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Aaron Ramsey is the Arsenal Player of the Month for the FOURTH time in succession! 
http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/50143/ramsey-is-arsenal-player-of-the-month

I want what he is drinking.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

To keep a clean sheet against Dortmund on their own ground is a result in itself, to beat them the way we did shows a level of maturity that we can all take comfort in.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 6, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Anyone know why they got a free kick from our free kick right at the end when Bendtner and Ozil had the ball?



Offside dude.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Aaron Ramsey is the Arsenal Player of the Month for the FOURTH time in succession!
> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/50143/ramsey-is-arsenal-player-of-the-month
> 
> I want what he is drinking.


Ankle. January.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 6, 2013)

Cracking result for your lot, very impressed...& i'm a CFC fan!


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Cracking result for your lot, very impressed...& i'm a CFC fan!


You're not fans, you're "customers".


----------



## Utopia (Nov 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> All bias aside, at the Westfalenstadion I fancy Dortmund TBH.



Nice prediction there, clearly football isn't your strong point, try Darts maybe?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> Ankle. January.


 Your hex aint going to work


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2013)

The double is almost guaranteed


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 6, 2013)

Not many teams can go to Bayern Munich and Borussia Dortmund away and win twice in a year


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Your hex aint going to work


We'll see eh?  

Ozil. Knee. November.
Madge. Ankle. January.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 6, 2013)

Walcott, Podolski, Chamberlain & Flamini all yet to return as well..... Dortmund have failed to score only once in their last 60 home games


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Walcott, Podolski, Chamberlain & Flamini all yet to return as well..... Dortmund have failed to score only once in their last 60 home games



You know it true. Wilshere also missing in the last two matches.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 6, 2013)

Dortmund fan's reaction to Ramsey's goal


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Dortmund fan's reaction to Ramsey's goal


dortmund's stand is the only one in europe with an integral trampoline.


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 6, 2013)

What an amazing stat.

Aaron Ramsey's goal against Dortmund was his 11th goal for Arsenal this season in all competitions, equalling his tally in his first six seasons combined for the Gunners.

_Source: Infostrada
_
I mean, how? He's either an imposter or he sold his soul to the devil. Just amazing.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 6, 2013)

nice...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

nuffsaid said:


> What an amazing stat.
> 
> Aaron Ramsey's goal against Dortmund was his 11th goal for Arsenal this season in all competitions, equalling his tally in his first six seasons combined for the Gunners.
> 
> ...



Wenger.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Wenger.


Fluke more like it. Chances are he'll be back to 4-5 goals per season soon enough.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Fluke more like it. Chances are he'll be back to 4-5 goals per season soon enough.



Unlikely, we took care of him after the leg break. It's what we do.


----------



## little_legs (Nov 6, 2013)

Ramsey should get the sports personality of the year.

I was wondering: I know that when he had that horrific injury it was his right leg that got hurt, on Saturday he scored with his right foot. Is he normally the right foot kicker (scores with his right foot)? If yes, his recovery has been a real blessing. I felt very sad when they sold RVP, but damn it, this wave of energy Ramsey's been riding makes me so happy for him and made me forget how good RVP was for Arsenal.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Unlikely, we took care of him after the leg break. It's what we do.


That's not what I meant. Ramsey is having a season that by his own standards is extraordinary. Simple stats suggests it is quite likely he won't have another season like this. Regression to the mean and all that. That's not saying he can't - he might have taken his game to another level, but it's another thing entirely sustaining that season after season.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That's not what I meant. Ramsey is having a season that by his own standards is extraordinary. Simple stats suggests it is quite likely he won't have another season like this. Regression to the mean and all that. That's not saying he can't - he might have taken his game to another level, but it's another thing entirely sustaining that season after season.



He was always meant to do this. Even i doubted him, more times than i can care to remember i screamed at him in my living room last season.
Simple stats don't explain football nor human relationships and the belief we place in each other.
He has certainly taken his game to another level but that could be said of most turning out for Arsenal. Mertesacker has grown another foot, Rosicky revived, Szczesny superb, Gibbs going forward et al.

If you are in any doubt about Ramsey watch his composure as he waited an age for that ball to bounce a second time before he banged into the Liverpool net. That comes from a confidence in yourself the genesis of which is Wenger.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2013)

He was always meant to do this? Jesus listen to yourself man. 

Sorry, I forgot you're three sheets to the wind.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> He was always meant to do this? Jesus listen to yourself man.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot you're three sheets to the wind.





To be cut down by a tackle like that few would recover from. To recover your confidence is another matter and takes longer. To take your game to another level? It cannot be done without the support of those around you.
Wenger was correct about Ramsey all along when i and others doubted and screamed.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome result 

In other news - Joe Hart coming on loan??


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 7, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Awesome result
> 
> In other news - Joe Hart coming on loan??



I would be amazed if Hart came on loan and i would welcome him into the fold. I would prefer Ba or Berbatov or both or all three.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 7, 2013)

A brilliant result.  Like many others I had this chalked as a German win, when Arteta got a card I thought 'uhoh'.   Well done.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> To be cut down by a tackle like that few would recover from. To recover your confidence is another matter and takes longer. To take your game to another level? It cannot be done without the support of those around you.
> Wenger was correct about Ramsey all along when i and others doubted and screamed.



All I'm saying is let's see how the rest of the season pans out. He wouldn't be first nor the last young player to have one or two amazing seasons and then not so much. That said, well done to Wenger/Arsenal for sticking with him.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> All I'm saying is let's see how the rest of the season pans out. He wouldn't be first nor the last young player to have one or two amazing seasons and then not so much. That said, well done to Wenger/Arsenal for sticking with him.



All i'm saying is that i was as wrong about Ramsey as you are


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> All i'm saying is that i was as wrong about Ramsey as you are


TBH all I remembered him for before this season was that tackle.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you TruXta for the conversation that has been enjoyable in its own right but has also helped me relax about other stuff. I cannot recall which team you support, i only had a vague notion of it but even that is swept away on a tide of beer. Good luck to them and you.


----------



## mack (Nov 7, 2013)

Classic away performance by the Arse - they really seem to be on it at the moment - makes me feel better about our loss at the weekend


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 7, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Thank you TruXta for the conversation that has been enjoyable in its own right but has also helped me relax about other stuff. *I cannot recall which team you support*, i only had a vague notion of it but even that is swept away on a tide of beer. Good luck to them and you.


He supports a much bigger team than us.....

Ramsey was showing flashes of this form before the leg break. I fully expected him to reach that level again and being a youngster, to improve, he has and will get better.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 7, 2013)

Can you imagine if Walcott had the same level of consistency shown so far by Ramsey?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 7, 2013)

Very impressive, well done gooners


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Can you imagine if Walcott had the same level of consistency shown so far by Ramsey?


He's been this consistent for.... how long? I think there's a danger here that you're putting this lad on a massive pedestal. Enjoy it while it lasts (and I have to say it is enjoyable to watch him even as a Liverpool supporter, same with Ozil), but, you know, maybe rein in the longer term expectations a bit?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 7, 2013)

Long may Rambo keep up his impressive form,delighted for the lad,seems like a nice guy as well,dos'nt seem that long ago that fans used to groan whenever he was bought on as a sub.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Long may Rambo keep up his impressive form,delighted for the lad,seems like a nice guy as well,dos'nt seem that long ago that fans used to groan when he was bought on as a sub.


yeh because he should have been on for the full 90


----------



## Corax (Nov 7, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Dortmund fan's reaction to Ramsey's goal


Aw... it's like they just saw Santa get shot.


----------



## shagnasty (Nov 7, 2013)

nuffsaid said:


> What an amazing stat.
> 
> Aaron Ramsey's goal against Dortmund was his 11th goal for Arsenal this season in all competitions, equalling his tally in his first six seasons combined for the Gunners.
> 
> ...


He went to the crossroads with robert jonston


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 10, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/nov/10/nicklas-bendtner-leave-arsenal


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 10, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/nov/10/nicklas-bendtner-leave-arsenal


He was disappointed ? Believe me he was'nt the only one.........


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 10, 2013)

2-1 to the Arse today is my prediction. Rvp to score then a Ramsey double


----------



## TruXta (Nov 10, 2013)

Please stuff Utd.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 10, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> 2-1 to the Arse today is my prediction. Rvp to score then a Ramsey double


Rumour has it that VP is out with an injury


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 10, 2013)

I actually want United to win this.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 10, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> I actually want United to win this.



Heresy. 0-0 is the best result for Liverpool, I reckon. However, reckon Arsenal will win by a couple of goals.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 10, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Heresy. 0-0 is the best result all round, I reckon.


Considering our abysmal record at OT over the last few season I wouldn't be too disappointed tbh......


----------



## Supine (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm out of touch. Are there any streams for this game. I'm miles from the closest pub!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

Supine said:


> I'm out of touch. Are there any streams for this game. I'm miles from the closest pub!



http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=226924&part=sports


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

*Manchester United, with Michael Carrick back and partnered by Phil Neville Jones:* De Gea; Smalling, Vidic, Evans, Evra; Valencia, Jones, Carrick, Kagawa; Rooney, Van Persie.* Subs:* Lindegaard, Giggs, Hernandez, Nani, Cleverley, Fellaini, Januzaj.

*Arsenal, with Thomas Vermaelen in for the ill Per Mertesacker and Mathieu Flamini in for the ill Tomas Rosicky:* Szczesny; Sagna, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Gibbs; Arteta, Flamini, Ozil, Ramsey, Cazorla, Giroud. Subs: Fabianski, Wilshere, Monreal, Bendtner, Jenkinson, Gnabry, Hayden.

*Referee:* Michael Oliver.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

What a super sunday so far!


----------



## Favelado (Nov 10, 2013)

Good luck Arsenal!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

The same problem defensively that made itself apparent against Dortmund, down our left hand side, the Cazorla and Gibbs combination. It troubles me.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 10, 2013)

So, my prediction is right so far.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

They have had the better of it so far and on balance deserve it. Not a fan of zonal marking on set pieces. Good Header.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

Another head injury, another goalkeeper. Head gear for goalkeepers?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 10, 2013)

If someone gets knocked out cold, they MUST come off. It's not the '50s.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

Flamini is unlucky to get a yellow and thus a suspension, he clearly won the ball.


----------



## Maltin (Nov 10, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Another head injury, another goalkeeper. Head gear for goalkeepers?


For all? Heading the ball is damaging too


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

Maltin said:


> For all?



Fair point. Vidic took a bad knock there from his own keeper.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

We have yet to establish any rhythm, United dictate the tempo and deserve their lead purely by being more offensive. We have not had a sniff. Passing and possession seem to have deserted us thus far. Maybe going one down will help us relax and win a point.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

We are starting to look more lively and almost dangerous.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 10, 2013)

Took just under an hour for arsenal to have their first shot on goal


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

Giggs on fot United, Bendtner for us. Says it all.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 10, 2013)

You'd want Bendtner to be on the end of that ball.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot you useless bunch of dickbags.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2013)

Wenger out?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

A marginal win for United. We were much better in the second half. Rooney was very busy. Giroud and Cazorla were particularly poor. On the positive side Gnabry looked good when he came on.

We insult ourselves by even naming Bendtner in the squad.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 10, 2013)

Well that was rather deflating, thought the footballing Gods were smiling on us what with Chelsea,Spuds and Citeh dropping points this weekend but we couldn't capitalize on it ,when you're chasing a game against United Bendtner is the last fucker you want to bring on to try and retrieve the situation.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 10, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Wenger out?



Don't know about that, but they were certainly caught with their pants down.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 10, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Wenger out?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 10, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


>



Could not give a shit about Piers Morgan or any other micro celebrity, i don't give a fuck what any of them think about anything. They play no role in my life, they don't shape my dispositions and i don't respond to their brand of fuckwittery. I'm amazed that so many others can't or won't unchain themselves from these false, self appointed leaders. Ignoring them kills them.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2013)

What's he been saying the past couple of weeks?


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 10, 2013)

Everyone hates Piers Morgan. Even Satan. Whatever your argument, no-one cares. They hate him too.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> He's been this consistent for.... how long? I think there's a danger here that you're putting this lad on a massive pedestal. Enjoy it while it lasts (and I have to say it is enjoyable to watch him even as a Liverpool supporter, same with Ozil), but, you know, maybe rein in the longer term expectations a bit?



I meant more in terms of Walcott though. He seems to have a few good games, then is a non event in a few more. If he could have a long spell of consistency like Ramsey is having, it would be a massive plus for us.

I know huge pressure is being put on Ramsey, it's unfair. He always had the makings of a fantastic player but obviously his nasty injury has an effect. The trouble with having such an in form player is that teams will close them down. So we cannot rely solely on Ramsey to carry us and keep scoring the goals we need.

Regarding Sunday, I think it's a fair result. We got caught out by a set piece but we didn't give them much else. Same against Dortmund. The same silly mistakes we always made, that had gone away this season, seem to come back for these big games. Last season we may have crumbled, but at least now we seem to be able to compose ourselves. I feel very sorry for Giroud though. I really like him as a player, he works his arse off and puts a lot of effort in. Sure, he could be a bit quicker to take chances and isn't great at holding the ball. But I think given the right service consistently, he can score a lot more.

I'm glad we have seemingly sorted our defense and our midfield is strong, but we really do need our wingers involved and another striker as cover for the big man.

Upwards and onwards


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 12, 2013)

I've lost patience with Bentner, he should have scored late in the second half and no matter how good he thinks he is we've plainly seen that he isn't. Plus his inclusion is blocking the development of Akpom, who I think is a potential monster for us.

Anyhow, onwards and upwards (as already mentioned previously)


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> I've lost patience with Bentner, he should have scored late in the second half and no matter how good he thinks he is we've plainly seen that he isn't. Plus his inclusion is blocking the development of Akpom, who I think is a potential monster for us.
> 
> Anyhow, onwards and upwards (as already mentioned previously)


he scored two goals against italy last month so he can do it: and frankly he should be knocking them in with the midfield we have. but at least he tries, which is something some of wenger's players haven't always done.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> he scored two goals against italy last month so he can do it: and frankly he should be knocking them in with the midfield we have. *but at least he tries*, which is something some of wenger's players haven't always done.



You cannot be serious!


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> he scored two goals against italy last month so he can do it: and frankly he should be knocking them in with the midfield we have. but at least he tries, which is something some of wenger's players haven't always done.


I appreciate your statement, and I've been an advocate of Bentner in the past and his positioning is excellent but he just cannot score for us. AW obviously sees something there so who am I to judge?

Just think we need something more in that position than what we have at the moment.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 12, 2013)

For those of you who do like Bendtner here is a frankly ridiculous article that supports the nonsense that Bendtner is a victim.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2013/nov/12/nicklas-bendtner-defence-of-arsenal


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 12, 2013)

http://hereisthecity.com/en-gb/2013...ndnter-loses-22-million-in-jewellery-venture/
Was going to say he should stick to flogging jewellery but he's even shite at that.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 21, 2013)

Arsenal could face Napoli behind closed doors in Champions League.
Uefa have almost concluded their investigation into the crowd trouble that marred Napoli's home win against Marseille two weeks ago and the fear in Naples is that the governing body will make an example of them and impose a ban on all supporters for the final Group F fixture against Arsenal on 11 December.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/nov/20/arsenal-napoli-closed-doors-champions-league


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 21, 2013)

More than half of Arsenal fans consider the matchday atmosphere at the Emirates to be "poor" and nine in 10 want to see the introduction of safe standing to help improve it, according to an extensive survey by the club's largest fans group.

More than nine in 10 of the 17,000-plus fans who took part in the survey by the Black Scarf Movement said they would back a trial of safe standing at the Emirates, given its success in the Bundesliga and elsewhere. In Germany, rail-style standing areas have seats that can be flipped down for European matches.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/nov/20/arsenal-fans-atmosphere-emirates-safe-standing


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 21, 2013)

http://metro.co.uk/2013/11/17/nickl...lf-for-barcelona-or-real-madrid-move-4189872/
I assume Barcelona or RM will have to sell Messi or Ronaldo  when the 'Worlds greatest striker' joins either one of them


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 21, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://metro.co.uk/2013/11/17/nickl...lf-for-barcelona-or-real-madrid-move-4189872/
> I assume Barcelona or RM will have to sell Messi or Ronaldo  when the 'Worlds greatest striker' joins either one of them


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Could not give a shit about Piers Morgan or any other micro celebrity


The reaction to him is even more ridiculous when you consider that he's a professional WUM.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 21, 2013)

Corax said:


> The reaction to him is even more ridiculous when you consider that he's a professional WUM.



I had to Google WUM.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I had to Google WUM.


"WUM" irks me for some unfathomable reason tbh. But it's handy shorthand and I'm a lazy typist.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

Delighted the International hiatus is over. Looking forward to the match this afternoon. Walcott returns but on the bench.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

Match kick off delayed by at least 15 minutes. Problems on the Underground.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

Mertesacker back in place of Vermaelen, Wilshire on the left, Cazorla on the right, Ozil central.

ETA - Wilshire on the left, Cazorla on the right (could be the other way around, difficult to tell at times)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

Giroud was brilliant there, great goalkeeping cock up. 1-0


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

Even game. I think it's a bit lacklustre, laboured. Not just our performance but the match itself.
Flashes of brilliance on our part and we could have scored three. Southampton might have had a couple themselves and might be a bit peeved going in at the interval losing.
Sagna is having a good match as is Giroud who has been good in both boxes. Cazorla showing more promise than Wilshire (it is left and right flank respectively.) 
Southampton are well organised, a bit more physical than i am happy with and their challenges are going unpunished but if Giroud backs into a defender they win the freekick. I like the look of Victor Wanyama and Adam Lallana.
It's an interesting tactical battle rather than a classic.


----------



## jugularvein (Nov 23, 2013)

Strange that Lallana went off. 

Seems a bit slack this game, a lot of scrapping in the midfield and fouls and offsides. 

Arsenal were superb with the ball for around the first 20 but nothing since then. Frustrating...


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 23, 2013)

Tense old game this,could do with another goal,Saints playing some nice stuff


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

La la la, la la la la, Giroud.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 23, 2013)

2nd goal.....and breathe....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

jugularvein said:


> Strange that Lallana went off.



Totally agree with this.


----------



## jugularvein (Nov 23, 2013)

Great result with the other tough fixtures at the top of the table this weekend. Really appreciate Giroud's effort, although wasn't a great performance from the rest of the team. The midfield still seems a bit disjointed, don't think we've found our perfect fit yet.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 23, 2013)

Breached the PL league's tightest defence twice as well


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

jugularvein said:


> Great result with the other tough fixtures at the top of the table this weekend. Really appreciate Giroud's effort, although wasn't a great performance from the rest of the team. The midfield still seems a bit disjointed, don't think we've found our perfect fit yet.



Spot on with your comments regarding Giroud and our midfield.
I thought Giroud was superb today, in both boxes subtly and decisively brilliant. Moreover, he held the ball up really well.
Midfield we were weak and credit to Southampton and their manager, well organised in midfield and they matched us at least for 70 mins.
More credit to Southampton, first time this season that i have watched them play live, they pass the ball, try to keep possession and press well. They try to play football. They have had a great start to their season and i hope it continues for them, good luck to them.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Breached the PL league's tightest defence twice as well



That's a real good point you make there, you deserve all three!
Southampton have conceded 7 goals all season, 2 of them this afternoon.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

Bit drunk so am going to relax and delight in West Ham v Chelsea.

Come on you Hammers!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 24, 2013)

I think we look good when we don't have the ball, we shuffle back, we probe and press. We seem to be more confident at the back.

Four points clear at the top, the others can challenge us.


----------



## jugularvein (Nov 24, 2013)

Hopefully a draw at the etihad, or even a Tottenham win ;-)


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 24, 2013)

jugularvein said:


> Hopefully a draw at the etihad, or even a Tottenham win ;-)



Never doubt the delight of a Spurs spanking.


----------



## jugularvein (Nov 24, 2013)

nuffsaid said:


> Never doubt the delight of a Spurs spanking.



What a wonderful weekend 

Shame Rooney didn't get sent off though. Hopefully a retrospective ban...

The spuds have Man Utd next


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 25, 2013)

"At the moment Thierry is invited just to practise when he can and when he wants," said the Arsenal manager. 
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/nov/25/thierry-henry-arsenal-return-arsene-wenger


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

"A 25-mile ego from Bushey has been cautioned for throwing his toys out of his pram and is no longer on the naughty step. He was arrested in connection with an tantrum which occurred at an address in The Avenue, Bushey, in the early hours of 24 November."
http://www.theguardian.com/football...er-arsenal-arrested-suspicion-criminal-damage


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 26, 2013)

3 points tonight pretty please,let's wrap up qualification for the knock out phase.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

It unlikely but if Dortmund lose tonight then a draw is good enough for us to qualify.
Don't have the team sheets yet but it looks like Flamini is back replacing Wilshire.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

Arsenal: Szczesny; Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Monreal; Flamini, Ramsey; Rosicky, Ozil, Wilshere; Giroud.
Subs: Fabianski, Vermaelen, Arteta, Walcott, Cazorla, Bendtner, Gnabry

OM: Mandanda; Abdallah, N'Koulou. Mendes, Morel; Romao, Imbula, Lemina; J Ayew Gignac, Khalifa
Subs: Samba, Cheyrou, Thauvin, Diawara, Mendy, Fanni, Valbuena

Ref: A Mateu Lahoz (Spain)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

I wish Roy Keane would shut up and stop trying to piss all over our season as he just did in the preamble.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

32 seconds 1-0 Marseille keeper has not even touched the ball.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 26, 2013)

Well fuck me 

I actually flicked onto ITV 20 seconds into the game, thank God I didn't leave it longer


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 26, 2013)

They didn't even have a chance to run the team sheets along the bottom of the screen


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice goal.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

So many empty seats, trouble with the Underground again?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 26, 2013)

Rubbish, total rubbish


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

That should have been 2-0.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

We are getting a bit sloppy even though we utterly dominate. Need to up the tempo going forward. Now the ref is starting to malfunction.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

Sloppy penalty, sloppy play. We could get punished for this. This is a really poor Marseille team.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow, great start but what a flat first half. Clearly problems again with everyone getting into the stadium before kick off.
Marseille are dreadful. We are playing ok, just sloppy in the final third. Mertesacker is having another great match, Sagna playing well again. I think Ozil is having a shocker. Game should be well and truly over.
Would like to see Gnabry on in the second half, he will destroy them.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 26, 2013)

A German player misses a penalty


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

It's really infuriating seeing all those empty seats at the restart, especially the second tier. Is it any wonder the atmosphere is flat? West Brom fans were very loud last night and so were Cardiff fans on Sunday.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

Lovely passing second, now relax and remember to breathe.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 26, 2013)

Dortmund 3 Napoli 1 atm in the other game


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 26, 2013)

3 points in the bag,still going to need a point at Napoli to be sure of making the knock out stages unless Im mistaken.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

Not a bad performance just a disappointing one. A comfortable win against probably the poorest team to visit us this season, even Aston Villa were better than this shower.
Our possession and passing was good, except the final ball. Well organised when we didn't have the ball. Two lovely goals. Perhaps we played within ourselves saving some energy for what will be a difficult encounter against Cardiff City at the weekend.
The result is of course important but so is the need to entertain, i would not blame a neutral from switching off from this. Marseille were to blame, showed no ambition other than to avoid a cricket score defeat.
Giroud to take the penalties in future please.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

*Alessandro Grandesso*‏@calciofrancese
mito @Joey7Barton in tribuna con i tifosi del @OM_Officiel all'emirates pic.twitter.com/fLfuqVldui




https://twitter.com/calciofrancese


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 26, 2013)

We qualify so long as Napoli don't beat us by 3 goals


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

Would be great to knock Napoli out after the trouble their fans have caused.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 26, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> i would not blame a neutral from switching off from this.



I got given my mate's spare ticket tonight and I can say there were large parts of the game where we weren't entirely engaged. My £20 bet on 2-0 at 5-1 helped generate some interest towards the end


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

Mapped said:


> I got given my mate's spare ticket tonight and I can say there were large parts of the game where we weren't entirely engaged. My £20 bet on 2-0 at 5-1 helped generate some interest towards the end



You have had a real good Tuesday evening.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 26, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You have had a real good Tuesday evening.



A free ticket to the football and £100 isn't to be sniffed at!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

Want to catch the regular postman tomorrow, he is a good natured Chelsea fan that delivered a parcel several years ago containing an Arsenal shirt signed by Cesc Fabregas. He sneered a bit when i excitedly told him what was in the jiffy bag. I bought a fresh basil plant in the supermarket today. I just want to wave it at him.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 26, 2013)

Seems crazy that we  have 12 points but are still not through......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Seems crazy that we  have 12 points but are still not through......



They (Napoli) have to come at us. We are good this season at soaking up pressure, well organised. Mertesacker was as captain commanding this evening.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25135286
Best wishes to a Gooner legend.....


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 28, 2013)

Solid, professional demolition job against L'OM. More of that please and bugger the sexy football And for all the moaning about Ozil - he got another assist


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 30, 2013)

"You hear rumours and after that you cannot come out in the press and say: 'This game was not regular'," Wenger said. "You must prove what you say. To come out is difficult. It is very difficult to prove it. From knowing something, feeling that it is true and after coming out publicly and saying "Look I can prove it" is the most difficult."
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/nov/29/arsenal-arsene-wenger-marseille-match-fixing


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 30, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> bugger the sexy football



Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 30, 2013)

It's going to be tough at Cardiff today, if we take all three points we go seven clear at the top. 
The crowd will be loud.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 30, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's going to be tough at Cardiff today, if we take all three points we go seven clear at the top.
> The crowd will be loud.


Hope we  don't underestimate Cardiff,pretty strong at home.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow, Cardiff sitting back when they don't have the ball. We picked our way through and almost scored a screamer in the first minute.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 30, 2013)

WTF Giroud? Bizarre non offside, play to the whistle.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 30, 2013)

Gorgeous goal, great assist (Ozil) even better header, Ramsey 0-1.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 30, 2013)

Good first half from us.
Cardiff only look dangerous when they attack down our left flank, i think it's an area we are weak defensively, and at set pieces.
Our centre back pair playing superbly. Arteta having a good match as is Ramsey and Wilshere. Cazorla needs to do more. Some good runs from Giroud.
We deserve our lead. The crowd are quiet.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 30, 2013)

Ozil - 96% pass completion in the first half.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 30, 2013)

Sagna caught out of position,world class save from Szczęsny, just like Gordon Banks.
Good start to second half from us but Cardiff getting back into it, crowd getting louder.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 30, 2013)

Fabulous Flamini with a beauty of a goal 0-2. Ozil with the assist again.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 30, 2013)

Not just consistent but composed. Another three points another clean sheet. Seven point clear at the top.
I'm sure Ramsey will Man of the Match, rightly so but Arteta also had a great one.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 30, 2013)

luvvly jubbly


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 30, 2013)

Good result and a damn good performance,Hull at home on Wednesday and then Everton,Citeh and Chelsea in quick succession......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

A super Sunday so far. Come on Southampton!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 1, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> A super Sunday so far. Come on Southampton!


And Swansea.........


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> And Swansea.........



Had no idea they were playing against the fat cats. Simultaneous kick off so going to stick with the Chelsea match even though they play so dull especially compared to the Manchester blues.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow. 0-1 to Southampton less than a minute played, lol.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

City could spoil your fun.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> City could spoil your fun.


let's wait and see eh


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Indeed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Superb drunken weekend watching six matches live. Four points clear at the top. Even managed to cook steak and roast potatoes. What's not to like?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Superb drunken weekend watching six matches live. Four points clear at the top. Even managed to cook steak and roast potatoes. What's not to like?


Tomorrow morning?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Alan Hansen, Mark Lawrenson, Alan Shearer and Michael Owen are among the analysts who seem to barely tolerate the question of whether Arsenal can hold their nerve and form until May.
At first it was a lack of squad strength. Then the notion that they had not played challenging opponents. An overreliance on Olivier Giroud, a worry over when Aaron Ramsey stops scoring and the pressure from not being used to winning have all been trotted out.
http://www.theguardian.com/football...nger-title-challenge-premier-league-hull-city


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

English commentary stream (flash)
http://www.stadium-live.com/Channel3.html

Five changes to the line up tonight;
Bendtner for Giroud, Flamini back along with Rosicky. Monreal and Jenkinson both start.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

World class goal, great build up play. Bendtner buries it. 1-0.


----------



## agricola (Dec 4, 2013)

Bendtner and Chamakh score in the same week?  Has anyone any accurate information on the whereabouts and course of the remnants of Comet ISON?


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> World class goal, great build up play. Bendtner buries it. 1-0.


 'faints'.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Arsenal, wave after wave of fast, fluid passing. Hull just cleared one off the line, desperately hanging on like a punch drunk boxer.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 4, 2013)

agricola said:


> Bendtner and Chamakh score in the same week?  Has anyone any accurate information on the whereabouts and course of the remnants of Comet ISON?


 Wonder what the odds on both Chamakh & Bendtner scoring a goal within 24 hours of each other were


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

My gosh, this should be 4-0 already, astonishing start.


----------



## agricola (Dec 4, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Wonder what the odds on both Chamakh & Bendtner scoring a goal within 24 hours of each other were



Ten or eleven million to one, which is ironic as that is probably what both of their declared values as assets on the Arsenal balance sheet started and ended up as.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

You will rarely see a more one sided first half than that. A devastating opening 30 minutes. So many passes, many one touch.
Our pressing when we did not have the ball (which was not often) was suffocating for Hull. Even Bendtner, who is out of his depth in this team, worked hard. Cazorla was very lively as was Rosicky.
Mertesacker is not just a giant at the back but orchestrates calmly. Jenkinson looks rusty. Monreal looked good going forward.
Fantastic performance,only complaint is the score is 1-0 and the points are not wrapped up.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Goal of the season! 2-0 (Ozil)


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Oh my gosh! Goal of the season! 2-0 (Ozil)


Errrr I think Suarez has got that one sewn up already tonight.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Errrr I think Suarez has got that one sewn up already tonight.



Seen it. Nice goal but did he mean it?
Ozil's goal was world class team play which is what football is all about.
I am pleased that you lot have something to sing about and your team have bounced back after the weekend.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Seen it. Nice goal but did he mean it?
> Ozil's goal was world class team play which is what football is all about.
> I am pleased that you lot have something to sing about and your team have bounced back after the weekend.


Did he mean it? What kinda question is that? Did Ozil mean to score his?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Did he mean it? What kinda question is that? Did Ozil mean to score his?



It was a Hail Mary moment, one which your team badly needed, a hit and hope.
Ozil's goal was beautifully crafted by five players.
It's all about taste and class.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It was a Hail Mary moment, one which your team badly needed, a hit and hope.
> Ozil's goal was beautifully crafted by five players.
> It's all about taste and class.



Oh wait, you're on about his first goal? I was on about his third.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Oh wait, you're on about his first goal? I was on about his third.



Not seen his third, will get back to you on it.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Not seen his third, will get back to you on it.


I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Bendtner off after 72 minutes without being booed. He had his best match in years.
Could have added to his opener and had an assist in the first half.
Still want him out!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

Insane amount of goals this round


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Insane amount of goals this round



We could have had ten against Hull. I know Suarez has four tonight, so far. Don't know other scores.
Huddlestone still has not cut his hair.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We could have had ten against Hull. I know Suarez has four tonight, so far. Don't know other scores.
> Huddlestone still has not cut his hair.


It's 4-1 now. Soton - Villa is 2-3. S'land - Chelsea 2-4. And just now Everton are one up on Utd! COME THE FUCK ON!

EDIT - Phil Bardsley just made it 3-4 seconds after giving Chelsea the 2-4 lead.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's 4-1 now. Soton - Villa is 2-3. S'land - Chelsea 2-4. And just now Everton are one up on Utd! COME THE FUCK ON!
> 
> EDIT - Phil Bardsley just made it 3-4 seconds after giving Chelsea the 2-4 lead.



It's a good evening.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

Even better now that Sterling made it 5-1


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Oh wait, you're on about his first goal? I was on about his third.



The first was spectacular but total hit-and-hope. Shades of "Nayim from the halfway line".

The third was proper pukka but only Scousers will be touting it as "goal of the season" by May.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> The first was spectacular but total hit and hope. Shades of "Nayim from the halfway line".
> 
> The third was proper pukka but only Scousers will be touting it as "goal of the season" by May.


 Possibly. Still a lot games to go - plenty of time for Suarez to outdo himself.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 4, 2013)

Going about our business without any drama, best defence in the PL as well ,


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

If you keep this up until the NY you're seriously in there with a shout. It's gonna get tight as what with Chelsea and City chasing you tho. Do you think you have the squad to last the season?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Six wins on the trot at home. Four clean sheets on the trot. 
Tonights performance was scintillating. The passing, the positioning and the passion in chasing the ball when we did not have it was total football.

You lot out there can keep stating we cannot win the title but we keep winning. You say we have not played any of the big teams yet but you can only beat what is in front of you.
We are top of the table, we deserve to be but more importantly we have done it playing "pretty" football, the way it's meant to be played.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> If you keep this up until the NY you're seriously in there with a shout. It's gonna get tight as what with Chelsea and City chasing you tho. Do you think you have the squad to last the season?


 Everton,Chelsea and Citeh during December,still top after that lot then I'll be as happy as a pig in the brown stuff.....


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> If you keep this up until the NY you're seriously in there with a shout. It's gonna get tight as what with Chelsea and City chasing you tho. Do you think you have the squad to last the season?



Gotta admit that Arse are looking pretty convincing so far. Chelsea are winning games but we're leaking goals, and your lot are looking better than they have for years. Then there's City. 

I'm thinking of looking for odds on the title being decided on goal difference.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> If you keep this up until the NY you're seriously in there with a shout. It's gonna get tight as what with Chelsea and City chasing you tho. Do you think you have the squad to last the season?



 I think you are correct to identify Chelsea and Manchester City as the only threats other than the makeup of our squad of course.
We have two other factors in our benefit, still no one thinks we can we the title and we have confidence we can.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> ... still no one thinks we can we the title ....



Dunno about that. Hopefully you'll start dropping points as fitness and squad depth comes into play in the new year (and Chels start to pull away ), but I wouldn't bet against you at the moment.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Dunno about that. Hopefully you'll start dropping points as fitness and squad depth comes into play in the new year (and Chels start to pull away ), but I wouldn't bet against you at the moment.



I thought you lot had been beaten 4-3 
Currently reading Capital by John Lanchester, if you have not already read it you should. Chelsea, Arsenal, Brixton and south London. Freddy Kamo.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Want some some mood music?
This is what we are doing to the league.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I thought you lot had been beaten 4-3



Ha! 

This weekend will be interesting. I reckon you could drop points against Everton and we _should_ do Stoke, closing the gap to 1 or 2 points. Liverpool could put 4 past West Ham, and City will stuff Southampton. So no change in positions but only 4 points separating 1st and 4th with Everton and the other Scousers equal on points (if I've got the sums right).

Best season for years now that United aren't in it!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Ha!
> 
> This weekend will be interesting. I reckon you could drop points against Everton and we _should_ do Stoke, closing the gap to 1 or 2 points. Liverpool could put 4 past West Ham, and City will stuff Southampton. So no change in positions but only 4 points separating 1st and 4th with Everton and the Scousers joint fourth on points (if I've got the sums right).
> 
> Best season for years now that United aren't in it!



I would not underestimate Southampton especially at home but agree City should win (but will drop points.) You know what it is like going to play Stoke, Everton are going nicely their bubble is about to burst.
The tempo will remain the same, mind the gap. 

It's a good season for all EPL fans.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> ... mind the gap.



I've got a virtual tenner that says we're on 33 and you're on 34 or 35 on Monday!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I've got a virtual tenner that says we're on 33 and you're on 34 or 35 on Monday!



Ok, i'll do the math (in detail) and get back to you with a virtual tenner of my own to match against yours.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I've got a virtual tenner that says we're on 33 and you're on 34 or 35 on Monday!



You maybe interested in this sideshow about also rans Liverpool;
[QUOTE
Sun - 1






HullA14:05
Wed - 4





NorwichH19:45
Sat - 7





West HamH15:00
Sun - 15





TottenhamA16:00
Sat - 21





CardiffH12:45
Thu - 26





Man CityA17:30
Sun - 29





ChelseaA16:00
January 2014
Wed - 1





HullH15:00



The next eight games before the FA Cup 3rd round - Some must wins - no excuses - possibility of actually getting some points at Spurs, maybe a point at Chelsea, Man City will probably be a tad to strong at home. I'm gonna predict 19 points out of those 8 games ][/QUOTE]

mack said that (don't know how to be a clever quoter) but i reckon;


> I reckon 10 points.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 7, 2013)

Arsenal's match against Everton on 8 December 2013 is dedicated to The Arsenal Foundation. Arsène Wenger and the first-team squad will donate a day's wages to support a variety of projects which reach young people to transform lives.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/video/2013/dec/06/arsenal-foundation-video


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice set of results for us today,gotta do the business tomorrow against the Toffees now


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Berbatov playing really well against Villa, would still like to acquire him in the January window (on a free, on loan.)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 8, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Berbatov playing really well against Villa, would still like to acquire him in the January window (on a free, on loan.)


Not sure you'd want Berbatov's personality in your dressing room, especially as he's mostly gonna be a sub.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 8, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Not sure you'd want Berbatov's personality in your dressing room, especially as he's mostly gonna be a sub.


Not really a Wenger type of player either.Shame we have' nt already qualified for the CL knockout stages,if we had I'm sure Wenger would send a second string team to Napoli on Wed esp considering we are away to Citeh next weekend.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

*Arsenal*
Wojciech Szczesny, Carl Jenkinson, Per Mertesacker, Laurent Koscielny, Kieran Gibbs, Mikel Arteta, Jack Wilshere, Aaron Ramsey, Mesut Ozil, Santi Cazorla, Olivier Giroud.

Bench - Thomas Vermaelen, Theo Walcott, Nacho Monreal, Lukasz Fabianski, Nicklas Bendtner, Mathieu Flamini,Tomas Rosicky.

*Everton *Tim Howard, Seamus Coleman, Phil Jagielka, Sylvain Distin, Bryan Oviedo, James McCarthy, Gareth Barry, Kevin Mirallas, Ross Barkley, Steven Pienaar, Romelu Lukaku

Bench* - *Joel Robles, Johnny Heitinga, Nikica Jelavic, Steven Naismith, Leon Osman, John Stones, Gerard Deulofeu.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

60,000 applaud Mandela. Beautiful.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Everton have started well and Jenkinson is in for a tough match.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Everton are destroying us down our right hand flank and running through us in midfield almost unchallenged, they also dominate possession.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Everton have been superb, passing and possession. They own the midfield. The last few minutes of the half we look like we are about to click, we are close to scoring against the run of play. The crowd are playing their part.
Koscielny has been outstanding against Lukaku.
0-0 half time, take that and come out better.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 8, 2013)

0-0 looks like a fair result for this one. Keep up that good defending both teams!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

The tide has turned we are looking so much better, this will be a cracking second half.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Let's get Walcott and/or Rosicky on.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Triple change coming Walcott, Rosicky and Flamini for Cazorla, Ramsey and Wilshere.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Ozil 1-0, Walcott assist.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 8, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ozil 1-0, Walcott assist.


Rosicky hangs it up at the back post for the big centre forward to knock back across goal


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2013)

Lovely stuff from both teams here.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 8, 2013)

Get in! Thoroughly deserved goal by Everton. Playing great stuff today, far better than we did against the Arse.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Gerard Deulofeu, pure class.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2013)

Barkley off. That's the real deal there.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2013)

Woman in the pub is screaming every time Arsenal have a chance. Fuck knows what her orgasms  must be like!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Phew!
A game of two halves. It's disappointing when you take the lead at home and get pegged back but both sets of supporters ought to breathe a sigh of relief and be happy with the point.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 8, 2013)

Good week for the Blues. Seems like the only thing holding Everton back was David Moyes.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Woman in the pub is screaming every time Arsenal have a chance. Fuck knows what her orgasms  must be like!



I want to meet her.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Sounds like a cracking second half. Looking forward to seeing this on MOTD tonight.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2013)

Some of the best football I've seen all season that. Thought Barkley was immense in the 2nd half. Walcott too, had immediate impact.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought Everton were superb for forty minutes and held on when the tide turned against them. A very tough match. Credit to both teams.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Barkley off. That's the real deal there.


He should be made an England regular ASAP. Energy, drive, touch and good decision-making? What's not to like?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> He should be made an England regular ASAP. Energy, drive, touch and good decision-making? What's not to like?



Agreed. He's as good as any other England midfielder.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I've got a virtual tenner that says we're on 33 and you're on 34 or 35 on Monday!



I'll have that tenner now, thanks.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 8, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I thought Everton were superb for forty minutes and held on when the tide turned against them. A very tough match. Credit to both teams.



I was biting my nails, they were going for a winner at the end. That 19 yo chap is like a missile.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 8, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'll have that tenner now, thanks.



Not my best prediction!




			
				Spymaster said:
			
		

> This weekend will be interesting. I reckon you could drop points against Everton and we _should_ do Stoke, closing the gap to 1 or 2 points. Liverpool could put 4 past West Ham, and City will stuff Southampton. So no change in positions but only 4 points separating 1st and 4th with Everton and the other Scousers equal on points (if I've got the sums right).



Right about you lot and Liverpool but messed up the most important one and City. 

Some consolation in the United - Newcastle result though.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 8, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good week for the Blues. Seems like the only thing holding back was David Moyes.


Be ironic if Martinez gets CL football for Everton and Moyes dosnt for United ,Everton well worth their point,wouldnt mind seeing them get  a CL spot


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

little_legs said:


> I was biting my nails, they were going for a winner at the end. That 19 yo chap is like a missile.



I also found it nerve racking, so much so that it was difficult to enjoy. Everton came and imposed themselves, outplaying, out passing us first half.
That young lad, Gerard Deulofeu is an outstanding talent.
For me Koscielny was our best player, kept Lukaku in his pocket all game. Arteta grew stronger second half, Wilshere and Ramsey were poor by their standards. Rosicky's energy and that cross that Walcott headed down for Ozil's goal, superb.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Not my best prediction!



Would you be interested in double or quits? 
My proposition; Arsenal win the Premier League and Chelsea finish outside the top four.
You will have to offer odds against, i will accept them


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 8, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Would you be interested in double or quits?
> My proposition; Arsenal win the Premier League and Chelsea finish outside the top four.
> You will have to offer odds against, i will accept them



Well it's either double or quits or I give you odds.

Either way the answer is yes!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 8, 2013)

Fuck all anyone could do about that goal.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Fuck all anyone could do about that goal.....



That's about right. Maybe Gibbs out of position, they had two free on the left, but the finish was quality from a great young player.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 8, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's about right. Maybe Gibbs out of position, they had two free on the left, but the finish was quality from a great young player.



Didn't look like Gibbs did enough to try and block the shot.


----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good week for the Blues. Seems like the only thing holding Everton back was David Moyes.



Not really - what Martinez has done is taken the best side that Moyes assembled in his time at Everton, used a midfield that doesnt contain Phil Neville, and added junior versions of Drogba and Cristiano Ronaldo to it.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 8, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Didn't look like Gibbs did enough to try and block the shot.



Lol. Watching that live, I was thinking, is he gonna push it past the defender? Then it's in the net.

Deulofeu smacked it before it was smackable. Hit it early and hit it hard. (And have massive talent.)


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 8, 2013)

agricola said:


> Not really - what Martinez has done is taken the best side that Moyes assembled in his time at Everton, used a midfield that doesnt contain Phil Neville, and added junior versions of Drogba and Cristiano Ronaldo to it.


 Using the loan system wisely as well.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 8, 2013)

Ramsey wins MOTD November goal of the month.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 9, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Fuck all anyone could do about that goal.....



IMO Goalie could have done better. Good goal though.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

Shit or bust for Napoli tonight,they need to win by 3 clear goals so we need to make sure not give away any cheap early goals....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Let's hope the ghost of Higuaín doesn't haunt us. If i recall correctly he missed the first match.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Rafael Benítez told one of those Rafael Benítez parables on Tuesday lunchtime as he prepared for his Champions League date with destiny and Arsenal. The Napoli manager introduced the man who leads his donkey by the nose and is asked by another man why he does not ride on its back.

He proceeds to lift his child on to the donkey, Benítez continued, and he meets another man. "Why is your child on the donkey, rather than you?" comes the question. The moral of the story, to give it its topical spin, is that no matter what the manager of Napoli chooses to do, there will always be criticism.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/10/rafael-benitez-parable-napoli-arsenal


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Rosicky and Flamini start, Wilshere and Ramsey on the bench, otherwise the same line up as sunday.

*Napoli are without the injured Pepe Reina: *Rafael Cabral, Maggio, Fernandez, Albiol, Armero, Dzemaili, Behrami, Callejon, Pandev, Mertens, Higuain.
Subs: Colombo, Bruno Uvini, Britos, Insigne, Cannavaro, Inler, Zapata. 

*Arsenal leave Jack Wilshere, Theo Walcott and Aaron Ramsey on the bench, with Tomas Rosicky and Mathieu Flamini coming in: *Szczesny, Jenkinson, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Flamini, Arteta, Rosicky, Ozil, Cazorla, Giroud.
Subs: Fabianski, Vermaelen, Wilshere, Walcott, Ramsey, Monreal, Bendtner.

*Referee:*Viktor Kassai (Hungary)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Dortmund already winning after 2 mins.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

1-1 in Marseille


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

All over the place atm,need to get a grip and not let Napoli get an early morale boosting goal......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Their stadium is crumbling, their pitch looks and plays like it has been ploughed but this is a much more dangerous Napoli team than the one we destroyed in the corresponding fixture.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Koscielny and Mertesacker playing brilliantly, as is Flamini. We look more comfortable now but need to take control of midfield. Cazorla looks to have the beating of his opponent.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

Getting into the game more now,be nice to go 1-0 up before half time.....


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

Napoli fouling like fuck...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

A stop start first half, we weathered the first 20 minutes reasonably comfortably. Started winning lots of free kicks in midfield as Napoli became frustrated, there is discord in their ranks, can see it in their body language when a pass is misplaced.
The crowd have piped down. Good first half.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

Kos playing out of his skin...


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

More of the same in the 2nd half please.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

I think Rosicky deserves a mention, has not done anything special but great workrate and breaking up their play in midfield.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

They are targeting Jenkinson, game is much more fluid now.


----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 11, 2013)

F**K


----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 11, 2013)

maybe Arsenal will pick up a gear now


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Disaster, Ateta sent off. Drama now.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

Bollox,squeeky bum time....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Defining moments of a season........


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Dortmund have scored.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

Blimey! It's all go!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

30 seconds left


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 11, 2013)

Barca, real, bayern, Psg or athletico for the arse in the next round if it stays like this


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

Couldn't get much closer than that really. Group of Death in truth.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

We survived the Group of Death........only just.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 11, 2013)

Well that was exciting. 

Silly second yellow for Arteta though. Don't think he deserved to be sent off.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

So you're meeting one of the big boys then.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Mertesacker and Koscielny have their individual faults but as a pairing they are arguably the best in the world.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

That was disappointing,Wenger put out a team with the intention of not losing, rather than going for the win,through anyway from a tough group....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> So you're meeting one of the big boys then.



We are one of the big boys.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

Napoli go out despite having 12 points......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

It was a cagey affair rather than a classic, the group dynamics dictated the match. I think we were tactically correct and comfortable for 60 minutes.
We lost but we were not mugged.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Napoli go out despite having 12 points......



That must be a first, if so congratulations to Napoli on making history.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Credit to Benítez, his substitutions made a difference (targeting Jenkinson) and i was very impressed with Pablo Armero.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pablo_Armero


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 11, 2013)

Higuian was inconsolable at the end.

Good

(ha ha!)


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We are one of the big boys.


You were a few years ago. Also-rans in Europe I'm afraid.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You were a few years ago. Also-rans in Europe I'm afraid.



Your next European fixture is away to Cardiff City in March 2014.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Higuian was inconsolable at the end.
> 
> Good
> 
> (ha ha!)


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That must be a first, if so congratulations to Napoli on making history.


 Zenit went through in another group with 6 points


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Your next European fixture is away to Cardiff City in March 2014.


History my dear boy. Remind me when you last won a competition? SRS


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2013)

http://news.sky.com/story/1148988/italian-fans-in-arsenal-restaurant-attack
Karma is a biach.......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> History my dear boy. Remind me when you last won a competition? SRS



Hope you can snatch a point when you next visit North London


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Hope you can snatch a point when you next visit North London



*taptaptap*

Still waiting for an answer, lad.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

Our next match (Manchester City away) should have been scheduled for Sunday, but we must play on Saturday because of the TV malarkey. Don't they know we poor people stream our matches on the wonderful interweb?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

You can stream matches any old day, what's the problem?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You can stream matches any old day, what's the problem?



We need the extra day rest, the fat cats played yesterday.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We need the extra day rest, the fat cats played yesterday.


"We" need to drink less


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> "We" need to drink less



It's something i've been thinking about.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> History my dear boy.



You have to dig into history for the last time Liverpool won anything worth a wank, tbf!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> You have to dig into history for the last time Liverpool won anything worth a wank, tbf!


Not quite as long as for the Arsenal IIRC.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's something i've been thinking about.


You and me both. That said we should grab a drink with Badgers in the Albert one day.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 11, 2013)

Napoli out on 12 points.. Zenit through on 6!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2013)

Looking forward to this. At home City should win, but a cracking win for Arsenal away to Bayern should have them floating on air. Hard to predict the result.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 14, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Looking forward to this. At home City should win, but a cracking win for Arsenal away to Bayern should have them floating on air. Hard to predict the result.



At home City should win, and a cracking win for CITY away to Bayern (while Arsenal were surrendering top spot in their group with a defeat at Napoli) should have them floating on air.  Easy to predict the result.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> At home City should win, and a cracking win for CITY away to Bayern (while Arsenal were surrendering top spot in their group with a defeat at Napoli) should have them floating on air.  Easy to predict the result.



Oh yeah. Knew it was one or the other. In that case, Arsenal to win 2-0.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

Ridiculous scheduling of this match. Should have been played tomorrow or at been allocated the late kick off today, not 12: 45


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2013)

It's begun.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

Koscielny switched off, hands on hips daydreaming. Good finish though.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2013)

I want a draw, but I can see MCFC destroying you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

We have created enough quality chances to be level, it's a good match for the neutral.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

Beauty 1-1 Beauty i tell you. (Walcott)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

Negredo is good. City are brilliant. Monreal is shit.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

Let's hope that is not the end of Koscielny's season. (City fans also applaud him off.)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

The linesman is having a shocker, a craven controlled by the City fans.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

A feast for the eyes, more so for the neutral. City deserve their lead but it sticks in the throat to be losing to profligates.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2013)

Aguero's off. Nothing trivial I hope.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2013)

FFS I SAID I WANTED A DRAW


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> FFS I SAID I WANTED A DRAW



Chances of that are fading. City could get a hatful today.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

Aguero was rubbing his calf, i thought there was a law against that sort of thing.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

City are worried they have had to call on Jesus.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

That's it, we are done 3-1 after 50 minutes.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

Giroud


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2013)

3-3?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2013)

4-4?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 3-3?



Let's hope so, at least our heads have not dropped after conceding the third. We take the fight to the profligates and we should be level already.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

Get in you beauty (Walcott again)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

Sliced open so fine we did not feel it. 4-2.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

That is the third shitty offside decision against us, great finish from Giroud who was onside, should be 4-3.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2013)

More goals to come in this one.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2013)

Uh-oh, Nicklas Badass coming on


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Uh-oh, Nicklas Badass coming on



Gnabry is on, he could destroy City on his own.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

Wilshere needs to learn to stay on his feet.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2013)

I think we've just watched the Premiership champions winning here today. Who can stop City?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> I think we've just watched the Premiership champions winning here today. Who can stop City?


Liverpool?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

2 goals disallowed for non offsides, that linesman is a fucking joke, wrong all day long.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Liverpool?



The Boxing Day miracle? Fingers crossed.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2013)

Fucking hell what a match.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

Great match, should have finished 6-6.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

It's not often you can take positives from a defeat having conceded six but we should be proud of that effort after a long week.
We gave them a run for their money, never gave up and on another day we would have taken a point.
Credit to City they were magnificent.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2013)

City's GD is .

Here's hoping Chelsea can stick 16 past Palace this afternoon!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 14, 2013)

They're seriously good going forward,fair enough we had some bad decisions but they are scoring for fun at home,at least we did better than any other team that's played there so far this season.If Citeh's away form was as good as their home one,everyone would be playing for 2nd place,anyway a 9 day rest before Chelsea come a callin........


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

We are weak down our left flank, the problem is structural and stems from midfield.
Wilshere needs to grow up and stop falling down under the slightest of challenges. His finger gesture to the City fans will earn him a one match ban. Very unprofessional.

"I did not see it but if it is proved we will have to accept a ban," Wenger said.
Something the Arsenal manager did see was Per Mertesacker, his captain, tearing a strip off Mesut Özil for declining to acknowledge the travelling support at the end. "Don't worry," Wenger said. "The Germans can sort that out between themselves."
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/14/arsene-wenger-arsenal

Credit to Mertesacker.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 15, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> "I did not see it but if it is proved we will have to accept a ban," Wenger said.



Never see anything though does he


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Had to happen didn't it? Look forward to Barca v Man City.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 45027


(((bayern munchen)))


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Had to happen didn't it? Look forward to Barca v Man City.


i wonder how the chelsea fans are looking forward to a trip to turkey


----------



## mack (Dec 16, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i wonder how the chelsea fans are looking forward to a trip to turkey



I would imagine they cannot wait to visit the vibrant markets and the Blue Mosque and of course a trip on the Bosphorus!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2013)

mack said:


> I would imagine they cannot wait to visit the vibrant markets and the Blue Mosque and of course a trip on the Bosphorus!


the traditional football fans' trip to istanbul includes a trip to a&e if playing galatasaray or fenerbahce


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Had to happen didn't it? Look forward to Barca v Man City.


 
Looks interesting. If ever there was a match that had absolutely zero chance of ending 0-0.


----------



## mack (Dec 16, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Looks interesting. If ever there was a match that had absolutely zero chance of ending 0-0.



/puts £10 on a 0-0


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 16, 2013)

The Guardian think we play at The Etihad.
"Earlier this year, Bayern defeated Arsenal at the Etihad Stadium 3-1 but just scraped through to the quarter-finals after losing 2-0 at the Allianz Arena, en route to winning the trophy by beating Borussia Dortmund at Wembley."
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/16/oxlade-chamberlain-arsenal-bayern-munich


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 16, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i wonder how the chelsea fans are looking forward to a trip to turkey



I wonder how the Turks are looking forward coming to Stamford Bridge


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 17, 2013)

Wilshere is facing a two-match suspension, a ban which would rule him out of Monday's top-of-the-table derby against Chelsea and the trip to West Ham United, after the Football Association charged the Arsenal midfielder over an alleged abusive hand gesture.
http://www.theguardian.com/football...re-arsenal-manchester-city-fans-middle-finger

Starting to grow impatient with this talented fool.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The Guardian think we play at The Etihad.
> "Earlier this year, Bayern defeated Arsenal at the Etihad Stadium 3-1 but just scraped through to the quarter-finals after losing 2-0 at the Allianz Arena, en route to winning the trophy by beating Borussia Dortmund at Wembley."
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/16/oxlade-chamberlain-arsenal-bayern-munich


the 'the guardian is shit' thread is >>> that way


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 17, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Wilshere is facing a two-match suspension, a ban which would rule him out of Monday's top-of-the-table derby against Chelsea and the trip to West Ham United, after the Football Association charged the Arsenal midfielder over an alleged abusive hand gesture.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...re-arsenal-manchester-city-fans-middle-finger
> 
> Starting to grow impatient with this talented fool.


 On current form, we're not going to miss him....


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I wonder how the Turks are looking forward coming to Stamford Bridge



They only have to come from Green Lanes


----------



## LiamO (Dec 17, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> They only have to come from Green Lanes



...and Millwall


----------



## FunkyUK (Dec 18, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Wilshere is facing a two-match suspension, a ban which would rule him out of Monday's top-of-the-table derby against Chelsea and the trip to West Ham United, after the Football Association charged the Arsenal midfielder over an alleged abusive hand gesture.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...re-arsenal-manchester-city-fans-middle-finger
> 
> Starting to grow impatient with this talented fool.


his form has improved since he quit the fags tho...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 19, 2013)

Diego Costa is believed to be one name on a five-man shortlist of strikers drawn up by Arsenal, the others being the Juventus striker *Fernando Llorente*, Milan's *Stephan El Shaarawy, *Borussia Dortmund's *Robert Lewandowski* and Paris Saint-Germain's *Ezequiel Lavezzi*.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/19/football-transfer-rumours


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Confident about tonight, going for a 3-1 win; Giroud hattrick.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Gibbs back, Rosicky starts, Podolski on the bench.

*Arsenal - Podolski is back, Koscielny is out injured:* Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Gibbs, Arteta, Rosicky, Ramsey, Ozil, Walcott, Giroud

*Subs:* Fabianski, Monreal, Jenkinson, Flamini, Cazorla, Bendtner Podolski

*Chelsea no Oscar, Schurrle, Cole or Mata*: Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry (c), Azpilicueta; Mikel, Lampard; Ramires, Willian, Hazard; Torres.

*Subs:* Schwarzer, Cole, David Luiz, Schurrle, Mata, Oscar and Eto'o.


----------



## marshall (Dec 23, 2013)

Wish I was that confident, bit worried, 1-1 or maybe 1-2, feel they could sneak it.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 23, 2013)

marshall said:


> Wish I was that confident, bit worried, 1-1 or maybe 1-2, feel they could sneak it.


 Wenger's record against Mourinho is pretty poor,hope that changes tonight


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 23, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Wenger's record against Mourinho is pretty poor,hope that changes tonight



Record with Mike Dean as ref is almost as poor - 3 wins out of 20 matches 2009-2012..


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 23, 2013)

It's got all the ingredients for a cracking game - looking forward to it.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 23, 2013)

any good streams?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 23, 2013)

LiamO said:


> any good streams?



Loads on wiziwig.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

LiamO said:


> any good streams?



I'm on this one;
acestream://fe9e1a075a083dd3ea4451116937a7a3a51dff0d

Full list here;
http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=232232&part=sports


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Nothing from Walcott, Giroud is not in the game but in fairness to him he is not being served up much to feast on.
Gibbs going well on his return, we look solid at the back, disjointed in midfield and not showing upfront.
Arteta and Mertesacker our best players, Ozil nondescript, Vermaelen dodgy.
Mikel massive for Chelsea breaking up our build ups, Willem (sic?) growing in influence.

We will have the wind on our backs in the second half.

Fantastic crowd atmosphere, great watch.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 23, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> Record with Mike Dean as ref is almost as poor - 3 wins out of 20 matches 2009-2012..


 Maintaining his usual low standards in the 1st half


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Maintaining his usual low standards in the 1st half



Didn't think it was a penalty in real time. Just seen the slow mo replay, it was a penalty.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't see many drop balls.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 23, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Don't see many drop balls.


Especially when it was a pretty blatant foul... 

Anyway, Arsenal have been pretty rough in everything they've done this evening. Can see a sucker punch coming before the end.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

At least Dean gave Ramires  a yellow. Ironic round of applause.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Now it's getting tasty as Chelsea get nasty.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Should have been a straight red for Ivanovic for the foul on Ozil.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 23, 2013)

Hah, no way anyone on Chelsea's team would've kickrd that out


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh Giroud, lovely curved run, dreadful finish on your left foot as well.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 23, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Fantastic crowd atmosphere, great watch.



boring load of shite more like. That black plastic bin bag @ 82.00 was my MoM. can I have my 2 hours back please?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 23, 2013)

LiamO said:


> boring load of shite more like.



0-0 written all over it.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 23, 2013)

Shite match,Giroud


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Ramsey wasn't at the races.
We made no subs when at least Rosicky was clearly tiring. 
Let's take the point, it's a good one and move on.
Happy Christmas to you all.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 23, 2013)

No subs when it was obivious we needed to change things around ffs !!!!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

LiamO said:


> boring load of shite more like. That black plastic bin bag @ 82.00 was my MoM. can I have my 2 hours back please?



It did remind me of that Black bag character in Viz.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 23, 2013)

LiamO said:


> boring load of shite more like. That black plastic bin bag @ 82.00 was my MoM. can I have my 2 hours back please?



I enjoyed the game but agree about the bin-bag's appearance. Miles offside though.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 23, 2013)

Two points from Everton, Man City and Chelsea,not a great return tbh......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

I thought Arteta was outstanding tonight.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 23, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I enjoyed the game



Nah. You enjoyed the result... and why not?


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 23, 2013)

Jose came for a draw and Jose got a draw. 

Not a bad game, was a good watch live (lots of off the ball incidents and the ref being the pantomime villian this year), and the last 15 ms were frenetic. Crowd was on form (on both sides). Not wanting to go in to the finer details but a lot of our players seem to be going off the boil, which is not good.

Anyhow, second on goal difference at Xmas, who would have predicted that after the Villa game? Not me.

Happy Xmas fellow Gunners, and it will be a happy one (for once).


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 24, 2013)

"But let's be serious: if I'd told you that we'd be [joint] top of the league at Christmas when we lost to Aston Villa, you'd have told me I was absolutely mad." - Wenger.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 24, 2013)

https://vine.co/v/hEzbQTggzdm


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 24, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> https://vine.co/v/hEzbQTggzdm



Not likely to affect his judgement, is it?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 24, 2013)

Arsene will have all the players' presents hidden inside the sleeping bag coat by now. Bendtner wants a gold iPhone but he'll get what he's given.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

*West Ham*: Adrian, O'Brien, Collins, Tomkins, McCartney, Noble, Diame, Joe Cole, Nolan, Jarvis, Carlton Cole.
*Arsenal*: Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Gibbs, Arteta, Ramsey, Walcott, Ozil, Cazorla, Giroud.

Arsene Wenger has only made one switch from the team that drew 0-0 with Chelsea. Santi Cazorla comes in for Tomas Rosicky, who does not make the bench. Meanwhile West Ham captain Kevin Nolan returns after suspension, along with Joey O'Brien, Joe Cole and Carlton Cole also coming in. Ravel Morrison, who is injured, drops out.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

FFS Walcott I could have scored that


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

All that possession and nothing to show for it. Giroud is having a shocker. Ramsey has returned to normal.
Ozil, Gibbs look the most threatening. Sagna with some good crosses. Mertesacker very good at the back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> FFS Walcott I could have scored that


but you didn't. and it's not the first time you haven't scored for arsenal. in fact, your arsenal scoresheet still reads 0 despite many years of complaining.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> but you didn't. and it's not the first time you haven't scored for arsenal. in fact, your arsenal scoresheet still reads 0 despite many years of complaining.



Fuck off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Fuck off.


i thought you had a sense of humour, as arsenal fans in general do, but your intemperate response smacks more of a spurs fan than of a real human being.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

O'Brien should be off the pitch, that tackle is at least his third bookable offence.
We should be three down, this is a shocking start to the second half.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Ramsey involved in another kick the ball out shocker. Why didn't we kick the ball out when he was clearly unable to continue? We lose possession and almost concede another.
Podolski replaces Ramsey.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

At last 1-1 Walcott got lucky.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> At last 1-1 Walcott got lucky.


about time too


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> about time too



Even better now a Walcott header  1-2


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Even better now a Walcott header  1-2


see? he has some talent


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Lovely third from Podolski on his return and a good assist from Giroud who has had no luck all day.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> see? he has some talent



He's had a lively second half especially when cutting inside, Cazorla has been good as well.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> see? he has some talent



He's just won Man of the Match.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 26, 2013)

1-3 great performance to come back and get the win,Hammers are a good team to play atm if you need points.......a draw between the mickey scousers and Citeh please


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Utterly dominant apart from a ten minute spell early in the second half when they could have hammered us. Some of the passing was exquisite. Thought Giroud and Ramsey had poor matches, Giroud looked like an unlucky pub player but i can't doubt his effort.
Mertesacker had another great game and at the moment he is my player of the season, never puts a foot wrong.

Found that a difficult watch, we need to be more clinical up front.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Back on top, two point clear.
Can relax now and hope Man City v Liverpool is a 0-0 draw with a ten man brawl resulting in multiple reds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Back on top, two point clear.
> Can relax now and hope Man City v Liverpool is a 0-0 draw with a ten man brawl resulting in multiple reds.


10 man? shurely 20 + subs and managers?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> 10 man? shurely 20 + subs and managers?



I apologise for the "fuck off" comment.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 29, 2013)

Last match of the year away to Newcastle, a win leaves us top by a point.
Early kick off but i'm up for it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 29, 2013)

Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Flamini, Rosicky, Wilshere, Walcott, Cazorla, Giroud.

Ozil out for 2 or 3 games (Shoulder.)


----------



## Dandred (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm watching. I hope Newcastle rape you, but you'll probably win.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 29, 2013)

Some dreadful Newcastle tackles going unpunished by the ref.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 29, 2013)

We have had the better of it, especially early on. Just not clinical upfront, no clear cut chances created except at the end of the half and by Newcastle.
Newcastle look dangerous down our left flank, we are always weak in this area when Cazorla plays. They are also closing down Mertesacker quick hoping for an error. He has been calm but Koscielny a bit error prone.
The ref has been very pro Newcastle. Giroud has been battered with fouls that have gone unpunished, he has also picked up a yellow so i would expect to see him replaced by Podolski in the second half (Bendtner is on the bench as well)
Rosicky has been good, Flamini looks rusty.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2013)

Poor first half by both teams,we need to step it up a bit in the second......


----------



## sunnysidedown (Dec 29, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Some dreadful Newcastle tackles going unpunished by the ref.



You're injuring yourselves with your own dreadful tackles you tit.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 29, 2013)

Have to agree, poor first half...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 29, 2013)

Lovely from Giroud, great free kick from Walcott


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 29, 2013)

Have we not scored again there??


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 29, 2013)

The ref has not lost control of this match; he has never had control. Shocking officiating.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 29, 2013)

Phew. Hard fought win. Hanging on at the end. Massive three point.

Happy New Year


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2013)

Three points, cleansheet, made to work for it, defended a lead! Top of the fucking League yeah baby....?Happy New Year to all Gooner,dare we wish this will be our year?


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2013)

Draw between the Mickey Scousers and Chelsea sil vu plait........


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2013)

The BFG was outstanding in the last 10 minutes,marshaled the defence superbly when Newcastle threw everything at us.......


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 29, 2013)

Over 40 points, phew, should be safe this season.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 1, 2014)

Going today. C'mon!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 1, 2014)

Me too Yelkcub, well up for it. Have a "Top" 2014 all gooners


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 1, 2014)

Just woke up, missed first 20 mins.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 1, 2014)

All those empty seats at the start of the second half 
If you don't want to watch the match then fuck off and give your ticket to someone who does.
It's just bad manners as well.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 1, 2014)

Get in get fucking in.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh yes 2-0


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 1, 2014)

Put us through the wringer there,though we were never going to score in the end.........


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 1, 2014)

Wenger about to exercise the buy back clause in Adebayor's contract


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Berbatov playing really well against Villa, would still like to acquire him in the January window (on a free, on loan.)



Looks like he might be coming.
http://prosoccertalk.nbcsports.com/...oundup-berbatov-to-arsenal-alonso-to-chelsea/


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 4, 2014)

*FOYS*


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2014)

Set back for Ozil?  Oh dear, I am sad face.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 4, 2014)

.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol.  Nice try, but here's something a wee bit more recent with a rather unequivocal statement of where his heart belongs: https://soundcloud.com/playbackmedia/wheres-gilly-there-he-is-the


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 4, 2014)

As if we are goung to listen to that!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

*Arsenal *
Lukasz Fabianski, Bacary Sagna, Laurent Koscielny, Thomas Vermaelen, Nacho Monreal, Jack Wilshere, Mikel Arteta, Serge Gnabry, Santi Cazorla, Tomas Rosicky, Theo Walcott.
*Bench.*Per Mertesacker, Lukas Podolski, Mesut Ozil, Emiliano Viviano, Mathieu Flamini, Carl Jenkinson, Ju-Young Park

*Spurs *Hugo Lloris, Kyle Walker, Michael Dawson, Vlad Chiriches, Danny Rose, Aaron Lennon, Nabil Bentaleb, Mousa Dembele, Christian Eriksen, Emmanuel Adebayor, Roberto Soldado
*Bench. *Etienne Capoue, Nacer Chadli, Brad Friedel, Zeki Fryers, Harry Kane, Ryan Fredericks, Jonathan Obika


----------



## Dandred (Jan 4, 2014)

Any streams for this?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Any streams for this?



ITV1;
http://www.itv.com/itv1/

Other streams;
http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=238042&part=sports


----------



## Dandred (Jan 4, 2014)

Yea, I've got the wiziwig site but only browser on there at the moment, I'm out of the UK.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Delighted to see Gnabry start.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

The ball is the wrong colour 

It's mango.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes! You fucking have that! You have it! Beauty of a goal. 1-0 Cazorla. Gnabry with the assist.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yes! You fucking have that! You have it! Beauty of a goal. 1-0 Cazorla. Gnabry with the assist.


i hope there's three or four more similar posts before the end of the game.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The ball is the wrong colour
> 
> It's mango.


that's cos everyone's going for a ruby later.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Totally dominant, especially in midfield. Cazorla and Rosicky have been outstanding. Gnabry very good value for his start, Arteta composed in the holding role.
We should have been 4-0 up after 25 mins when Walcott (who should have had a hat trick) shot lamely at their keeper when a square ball would have found an unmarked player for 1-0.

Koscielny has been superb at the back.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 4, 2014)

Should be more than 1-0 up at h/t,Gnarby been outstanding....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Fair play on the half time analysis; Walcott can do it upfront, his runs have been amazing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Fair play on the half time analysis; Walcott can do it upfront, his runs have been amazing.


just a bit more attention to his finishing then.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> just a bit more attention to his finishing then.



Yeah, only 5 goals in his last 5 games, not good enough, needs to work on his final ball as well.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Only one post on the Tottenham thread during the first half.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Delighted for Rosicky, lovely man, lovely player, lovely finish. 2-0


----------



## Supine (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice goal. Stolen makes it sweeter


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Thing is 2-0 is a dangerous scoreline, bum starting to twitch a bit on 68 mins.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 4, 2014)

That _was_ a penalty (or at least a free right on the edge of the box). Walker was flattened. ref bottled it cos he laughed at Monreal a few mins earlier


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Walcott is injured 
They would not but the ball out of play when he was down.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Great celebration from Walcott on the stretcher


----------



## LiamO (Jan 4, 2014)

wonder if the FA will see the humour in it?


----------



## LiamO (Jan 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Walcott is injured
> They would not but the ball out of play when he was down.



Did the ball not go out off walcott when Rose tried to outrun him?


----------



## Supine (Jan 4, 2014)

Hopefully wenger will be getting straight on the phone to buy a world class striker "buy, buy, buy"


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

LiamO said:


> Did the ball not go out off walcott when Rose tried to outrun him?



Rose could never outrun Walcott.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Outstanding performance, could have been 8-0.
Cazorla won Man of the Match but Rosicky was surely a close run contender. Gnabry superb and at ease in a midfield flush with talent.
Koscielny was enormous and tucked Adebayor in his pocket.
Special mention for Sagna who i wanted replaced by Jenkinson as first choice right back, i was wrong about that. Sagna has been in great form recently and had another good match.

Tottenham's best pass;
*24 mins:* Chiriches' 60-yard pass magnificently picks out Fabianski.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 4, 2014)

hence walcott ending up in a heap... I assume he would have caught him otherwise?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm over the moon.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 4, 2014)

Fantastic result


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

LiamO said:


> wonder if the FA will see the humour in it?



It was done in good humour, met with contorted faces of rage. It's all about class; compare and contrast.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Jan 4, 2014)

"Whats the score whats the score Spuds fans ?"


----------



## Supine (Jan 4, 2014)

Great result. Unless I misheard him Rosicky called for a new striker in the post match interview. I couldn't agree more, if we want to seriously challenge for anything at the end of the season.

Feels good to be a gunner again, for the first time in a few years


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 4, 2014)

I had that win in my bet so im pleased


----------



## LiamO (Jan 4, 2014)

Dutch TV obviously thought it was a penalty too


Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's all about class; .



and the FA has this in abundance?


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol. Can't believe you fell in to our carefully laid trap. Enjoy the distraction and injuries that come with the cup, whilst we focus on what's important!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 4, 2014)

Corax said:


> Lol. Can't believe you fell in to our carefully laid trap. Enjoy the distraction and injuries that come with the cup, whilst we focus on what's important!


Yeah Thursday night footie


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

LiamO said:


> Dutch TV obviously thought it was a penalty too
> 
> 
> and the FA has this in abundance?



Neither were penalties. Tottenham were destroyed today.
If the FA look at anything, it should be the missiles thrown by Tottenham fans at Walcott.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 4, 2014)

I do think Walcott played well, but he'd do well to come up against a centre back as slow as Dawson again


----------



## deadringer (Jan 4, 2014)

LiamO said:


> wonder if the FA will see the humour in it?



Hope so. Pisses me off no end when fans give it for 90mins and then go ballistic if a player so much as _dares _do anything back. More of this in football please, it might just stop fans giving such vile abuse if the players can give a bit back


----------



## deadringer (Jan 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Neither were penalties. Tottenham were destroyed today.
> If the FA look at anything, it should be the missiles thrown by Tottenham fans at Walcott.



Missiles thrown by gooners too. Those scarves could have had his eye out.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

deadringer said:


> Missiles thrown by gooners too. Those scarves could have had his eye out.



Yeah, i saw them too. I would never throw my scarf at a player. (I've had the scarf since 1978)


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 4, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/funny-arsenal-video-thomas-vermaelen-2988820
Good old Tommy


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

The False 9.
The False 9, in some ways, similar to a more advanced attacking midfielder/playmaker role, is an unconventional lone striker or centre-forward, who drops deep into midfield. The purpose of this is that it creates a problem for opposing center backs who can either follow him, leaving space behind them for onrushing midfielders, forwards or wingers to exploit, or leaving him to have time and space to dribble or pick out a pass.

Key attributes for a False 9 are similar to those of a deep lying striker; dribbling ability to take advantage of space between the lines, good short passing ability to link up with the midfield and vision to play through team-mates making runs from deep.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forward_(association_football)#False_9


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 4, 2014)

i thought that they were superb tonight, in control from start to finish, creating lots of viable chances, taking the really good opportunities when they came, and dealing with any jeopardy in a usually calm and measured way. intelligent forward looking football, standing up physically (and the crowd played a good part there), and some fearlessly brilliant short passing moves that were as good as any I have ever seen.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Post match celebration in full swing.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 4, 2014)

Begrudgingly... Well done Goons


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 5, 2014)

Well done gooners you played your part tonight. Nearly 6000 spuds? Didn't feel like 600. Outplayed and out sung.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Post match celebration in full swing.
> 
> View attachment 46024



I like your Spurs sofa cover


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 6, 2014)

Walcott out for rest of season (and World Cup)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> Walcott out for rest of season (and World Cup)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

I was just beginning to think he was good.
http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/theo-walcott-ruled-out-for-six-months


----------



## Supine (Jan 6, 2014)

Bollox


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 6, 2014)

FFS !!!!!!


----------



## chieftain (Jan 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I was just beginning to think he was good.
> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/theo-walcott-ruled-out-for-six-months



It's a shame he's out of the World Cup, he can't cross for toffee but I do like his speedy runs and his 2 - 0 hand gesture to my lot on Saturday did make me laugh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2014)

chieftain said:


> It's a shame he's out of the World Cup, he can't cross for toffee but I do like his speedy runs and his 2 - 0 hand gesture to my lot on Saturday did make me laugh.


it's not a shame, it's good he'll get a decent rest. pity about the rest of this season but at least he'll be back with us in august.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's not a shame, it's good he'll get a decent rest. pity about the rest of this season but at least he'll be back with us in august.



Ok


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 8, 2014)

So our game against Coventry in the cup is on a Friday night. FA Cup games on a Friday night? Bollocks to that!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 9, 2014)

Other clubs here;
http://www.theguardian.com/football/who-scored-blog/2014/jan/09/premier-league-midway-review-2013-14


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> So our game against Coventry in the cup is on a Friday night. FA Cup games on a Friday night? Bollocks to that!


any games on a friday night => bollocks


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 9, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> So our game against Coventry in the cup is on a Friday night. FA Cup games on a Friday night? Bollocks to that!



I like the idea of an FA Cup match on a Friday evening. Central heating on, beer in the fridge and down my throat, a sound thrashing for our opponents.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I like the idea of an FA Cup match on a Friday evening. Central heating on, beer in the fridge and down my throat, a sound thrashing for our opponents.


not quite the same as being at the ground


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 9, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> not quite the same as being at the ground



Even Bayern Munich fans can't afford the ticket prices.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/09/bayern-munich-subsidise-arsenal-ticket-cost


----------



## Supine (Jan 9, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> not quite the same as being at the ground



Much better, in this weather


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2014)

Supine said:


> Much better, in this weather


better than last week's weather


----------



## TruXta (Jan 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 46281
> 
> 
> Other clubs here;
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/who-scored-blog/2014/jan/09/premier-league-midway-review-2013-14


Suárez a full point above the rest...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 10, 2014)

Just bought this;






http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00A0JJW82/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ask_FP.oG.0FAM47Y


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 11, 2014)

Supine said:


> Much better, in this weather



Its always better to be at the ground, a guy who sits near me is blind but goes every game - the vibe/buzz of being there can't be matched at home.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 11, 2014)

I was reminded by my mate that Anfield '89 was a Friday night...  That was an alright Friday night game


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 11, 2014)

That Rebels for the cause book looks a great read - just brought the paperback version. going to give this a go soon too.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 13, 2014)

All our rivals won at the weekend so we need to do the same tonight at Villa,hope we don't underestimate them seen as how poor they are this season.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> All our rivals won at the weekend so we need to do the same tonight at Villa,hope we don't underestimate them seen as how poor they are this season.....


i think it was villa we were 2-0 down against about 12, 14 years ago and came back to win 3-2. we need to show that winning spirit tonight.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2014)

yeh 12 years ago, 9 dec 2001, here's the match report off the bbc: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/1696378.stm


----------



## Diamond (Jan 13, 2014)

Pretty decent Arsenal side that one:

*Arsenal*: Taylor, Lauren, Upson, Campbell, Cole, Vieira, Ljungberg, Parlour, Pires, Henry, Bergkamp.
Subs: Keown, Wiltord, Grimandi, Kanu, Stack.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2014)

Diamond said:


> Pretty decent Arsenal side that one:
> 
> *Arsenal*: Taylor, Lauren, Upson, Campbell, Cole, Vieira, Ljungberg, Parlour, Pires, Henry, Bergkamp.
> Subs: Keown, Wiltord, Grimandi, Kanu, Stack.


ta must have been injured. or suspended.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 13, 2014)

0-2,good first half,keep it tight in the 2nd boys......no complacency please.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 13, 2014)

.......and breathe - made hard work of that in the end!


----------



## shagnasty (Jan 13, 2014)

They had to grind that game out in the end ,but i am immune i watched them in  their first double year 70/71


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 14, 2014)

Another game of two halves. I thought we were very comfortable first half and for the early part of the second.
It's clear Wilshere is more comfortable in the centre of midfield as opposed to the flanks. I thought he had his best match for some time.
Robust at the back, Mertesacker, my player of the season so far, was livid at conceding their goal. The two centre backs are the best pairing in the country at the moment.

We don't look like a team on the verge of falter and fold. There is no pressure on us although it does not feel like that watching. They keep saying we can't win the Title but we have been top all season.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2014)

I've revised my opinion and think you lot can win it this year.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 15, 2014)

It's hard to believe this kid is only 16. Not just the skill, but the awareness, the vision, the brilliance of perfectly weighted passes on a really poor, wet pitch... and he can finish too, just like his daddy.



Now, if we can just get him to trade in those 3 Lions got the Green jersey... just like all his family before him....


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 15, 2014)

LiamO said:


> It's hard to believe this kid is only 16. Not just the skill, but the awareness, the vision, the brilliance of perfectly weighted passes on a really poor, wet pitch... and he can finish too, just like his daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to trade in those 3 Lions got the Green jersey... just like all his family before him....




that was tremendous. who's his dad? 

if he was born and brought up in england, he should only play for england. i hate all that plastic nationalism crap.


why McGeady, why? why McCarthy, why?


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 15, 2014)

LiamO said:


> It's hard to believe this kid is only 16. Not just the skill, but the awareness, the vision, the brilliance of perfectly weighted passes on a really poor, wet pitch... and he can finish too, just like his daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to trade in those 3 Lions got the Green jersey... just like all his family before him....



Nice skill,who's his old man?


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 15, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I've revised my opinion and think you lot can win it this year.


Whoever finishes above Citeh and maybe Chelsea will prob be Champions imo......


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 15, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> that was tremendous. who's his dad?
> 
> if he was born and brought up in england, he should only play for england. i hate all that plastic nationalism crap.
> 
> ...


He's opted for england now.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 16, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> He's opted for england now.



for now. 

It's wee Dan's choice to make for himself in his own good time. 

Nearly 10 years ago, when he was 7, (yes, he was jaw-droppingly good at that age too) I was asked to get odds off Paddy Power on his playing full international for Ireland - could have got 200-1 (as in his being good enough, not what choice he might make). Yer man asked me what club he was attached to, I said 'he's 7 years old mate, he hasn't signed for anyone yet'.

His Dad, who is a class act and knows a bit about being something of a child sporting prodigy, asked the lads not to make the bets (they were looking at investing £100 each) as he did not want put any pressure on the kid, either by tempting fate over how he might progress or indeed what options he might choose in the future.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2014)

He can't change back now. He could and did at previous levels but not now he's played for England at his current level.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 16, 2014)

Fuck me, I know it's u18 but your wee guy looks fantastic which begs the question as to why he would even dream of going near any of the Irish teams, they are absolutely shite, with chance of getting near a world cup.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 16, 2014)

3rd time of asking, who's his dad then?


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 16, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 3rd time of asking, who's his dad then?


 
I've googled and can't even find out, so I'm assuming it's not a 'big' name.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't think he's a footballer. As the kid played Gaelic football i suspect that his old man did too.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 16, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> He can't change back now. He could and did at previous levels but not now he's played for England at his current level.



yes he can. The decision is his alone to make. Maybe we could get you to badger him a bit to play for england... and seal the deal for us.

... I see he is already educating some of his club-mates as to the intricacies of our other beautiful game too... God knows what he would be like if Waterford won an All-Ireland


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2014)

Can he? Can you point to something saying that?


----------



## LiamO (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes. that's just the type of thing. Do you want his mobile number?


----------



## Corax (Jan 16, 2014)

Meh

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/reaction-to-u18s-win-over-arsenal-251113/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Versus Fulham this will be Arsenal’s 200th London derby in the Premier League era and their 100th on home soil. The overall record - W103 D55 L41 - and an average points-per-game of 1.83, the best in capital.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

*Arsenal:* Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Monreal, Flamini, Wilshere, Gnabry, Ozil, Cazorla, Giroud.
*Subs:* Rosicky, Podolski, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Fabianski, Jenkinson, Gibbs, Park.
*
Fulham:* Stekelenburg, Riether, Burn, Hangeland, Richardson, Dejagah, Sidwell, Parker, Kacaniklic, Dempsey, Berbatov. 
*Subs:* Riise, Kasami, Stockdale, Karagounis, Duff, Hughes, Bent.
*
Referee:* Lee Probert.

Arsenal make no changes to the side that beat Aston Villa on Monday night, though Rosicky will wear a protective facemask after breaking his nose at Villa Park. Fulham make a few changes from their FA Cup win over Norwich, with Brede Hangeland making his first league start since October.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Little bit of a rift developing between Giroud and Ozil, first noticed it in the Villa game the other day and again here after a beautifully worked move on the four minute mark. Basically, Giroud wants the ball in goal scoring opportunities and Ozil is not giving it to him. Lighthearted at the moment but could develop into something more significant.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

First half started well for about 10 minutes then it got frustrating. The shooting is wild and wide. Fulham parking the bus and countering, we are not zippy enough in the final third.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Lovely Cazorla goal, best player on the pitch.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

That's Cazorla 2 Fulham 0


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

A comfortable win. Another three points, another clean sheet the tenth of the season. This is a solid squad.
Ozil was poor and looked dejected when taken off five minutes before the end. Podolski looked sharp and was unlucky not to score. Gnabry had a lively second half after some wayward shooting in the first. Cazorla was excellent all match.

Great miss from Bent right at the end.

We are top of the league, we will not be moved.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 18, 2014)

Poor first half,woke up in the second thank fuck.....


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 18, 2014)

"here's to you Mathieu Flamini, Arsenal loves you more than you will know , whooo ohhh ohhh"

Slightly drunk but very happy


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 19, 2014)

United win or a draw today sil vous plait.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 19, 2014)

When Mertesacker and Koscielny are paired it is 29 consecutive matches unbeaten.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 19, 2014)

I see Adebayor is in good form atm,his contract must be coming up for renewel .......


----------



## Corax (Jan 19, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> I see Adebayor is in good form atm,his contract must be coming up for renewel .......


Your face is up for renewal


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 19, 2014)

Corax said:


> Your face is up for renewal


----------



## chieftain (Jan 20, 2014)

Make football more like this


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

Arsenal's next Fábregas? Wonderkid Gedion Zelalem has world at his feet.
The outrageously talented 16-year-old German-Ethiopian, who can 'dribble like Iniesta and pass like Xavi', is set to be included in the Arsenal squad to face Coventry City on Friday night.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/24/gedion-zelalem-arsenal-next-fabregas


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

*Arsenal*: Fabianski, Jenkinson, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Wilshere, Gnabry, Ozil, Podolski, Bendtner. 
*Subs*: Sagna, Giroud, Viviano, Monreal, Cazorla, Flamini, Zelalem. 

*Coventry*: Murphy, Christie, Webster, Conor Thomas, Adams, Moussa, Baker, Fleck, Seaborne, Daniels, Leon Clarke. 
*Subs*: Slager, Burge, Barton, Phillips, Willis, Jordan Clarke, Haynes. 

*Referee*: Robert Madley (West Yorkshire)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

Lukas Podolski, he scores when he wants, he score when he wants, he scores when he waa ants, Lukas Podolski, he scores when he wants.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

There will be a protest on 35 minutes by Coventry City fans (Over 5,000 of them at this match) regarding having to play their away  home games 35 miles away in Northampton; and a celebration of Jimmy Hill on 61 minutes. (at least i think it is going to be a celebration)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

Lukas Podolski, he scores when he wants, he score when he wants, he scores when he waa ants, Lukas Podolski, he scores when he wants.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

play up bendtner


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> play up bendtner




He can't cut the mustard at this level. I can still feel the breeze from that fresh air shot earlier.
When we rest Giroud why not have Podolski up front?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> He can't cut the mustard at this level. I can still feel the breeze from that fresh air shot earlier.
> When we rest Giroud why not have Podolski up front?


he always looks to me that he's just half a yard off the pace - that he's almost the finished thing. i know there's a lot of people can't stand him but i always want him to prove he can do it. and it's not like he doesn't score...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

Cement in the Victoria Line signal room, floodlight failure at The Arsenal, broken Britain


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

Would love to see Zelalem get twenty minutes. (See post 1184)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Would love to see Zelalem get twenty minutes. (See post 1184)



Yes! The young lad is coming on and he is getting 20 minutes.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

Oooh i love that Giroud.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh gosh, i've got that friday feeling, 4-0.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> play up bendtner


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>



Mega lolz. Bendtner was again embarrassing this evening.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 24, 2014)

clinical


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 24, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>



Described on the beeb as the unwinnable spot the ball photo


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

Gedion Zelalem on making his debut becomes the first Arsenal player to feature in the first team born after Wenger became manager. I thought the young lad was very composed. Great early birthday present for him. He is seventeen on sunday.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah he was good - got a nice round of applause while he warmed up but was too shy to wave to us back, bless him.

I had a £10 on 5-0 at 12-1.... nearly!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

*Southampton:* Boruc, Chambers, Fonte, Yoshida, Shaw, Cork, Schneiderlin, Rodriguez, Steven Davis, Lallana, Gallagher.
*Subs: *Kelvin Davis, Clyne, Wanyama, Ward-Prowse, Do Prado, Hooiveld, Isgrove. 

*Arsenal: *Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Monreal, Flamini, Arteta, Gnabry, Ozil, Cazorla, Giroud. 
*Subs: *Vermaelen, Podolski, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Fabianski, Bendtner, Jenkinson, Gibbs. 
*
Referee:* Lee Mason.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

We are lucky not to be a goal down already, very bad start at the back.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Totally deserved Southampton goal. We are being comprehensively outplayed.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2014)

Need to get our collective finger out and get a fucking grip......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Shaping up to be the worst performance of the season so far. We are playing like a relegation threatened team rather than league leaders.
Hesitant and error prone at the back, our midfield is anonymous and Southampton have free reign in the middle of the park, it took us over 40 minutes to manage our only strike on goal. Giroud has barely touched the ball.

Southampton have played well and deserve their lead. It's almost comfortable for them.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 28, 2014)

What stream you watching Dexter? Please. Cheers.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> What stream you watching Dexter? Please. Cheers.



http://livesport4u.com/stream2.html


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> http://livesport4u.com/stream2.html


Cheers!


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 28, 2014)

Hmmm...says cannot decode. I'm a streaming novice, trying to see it on my ipad. Anything obvious I've missed?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Hmmm...says cannot decode. I'm a streaming novice, trying to see it on my ipad. Anything obvious I've missed?



It's a flash stream, do they work on iPad?

Try this alternative;
http://nutjob.eu/gurutv1.html


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's a flash stream, do they work on iPad?
> 
> Try this alternative;
> http://nutjob.eu/gurutv1.html


Ah, that'll be it. Will try 2nd one. Cheers.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 28, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Ah, that'll be it. Will try 2nd one. Cheers.


Needs flash too. No worries.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Have that 1-1 good start to the second half. Giroud clever finish, Sagna assist.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Have that 1-1 good start to the second half. Giroud clever finish, Sagna assist.


bring me sunshine and tell me when we're 1-2 up.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Cazorla 1-2 We look a different team.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuck 2-2.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2014)

Shite ....


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 28, 2014)

2-2 shit! Lallana


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Fuck 2-2.


come on... 2-3... you know it's on the cards


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> come on... 2-3... you know it's on the cards



We are playing so much better i believe we will win.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Monreal is appalling.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Flamini has been poor all night, his performance alone deserves a red card. We must show resilience in the driving rain.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2014)

Flamini ,hold on for the fucking draw now....


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2014)

Why isn't podolski on?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Without detracting from Southampton's performance we were dreadful. Apart from a 10 minute spell in the second half they played us off the park.
We did well to rescue a point and were fortunate to hold on to it.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2014)

FT 2-2, after a shite  1st half and the red card a draw is'nt the worst result in the World...


----------



## Smick (Jan 28, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> FT 2-2, after a shite  1st half and the red card a draw is'nt the worst result in the World...


 
It will feel like it if City win tomorrow.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 28, 2014)

Bizarrely hoping for a Spurs win tomorrow I guess


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> It will feel like it if City win tomorrow.


 I get the feeling once Citeh get their noses in front they'll be hard to catch in the League


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2014)

Ramsey out for 4-6 weeks apparently


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

That's you lot fucked then 

But honestly, the way this league is going you could end third, even fourth. Or you could win.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2014)

TruXta said:


> That's you lot fucked then
> 
> But honestly, the way this league is going you could end third, even fourth. Or you could win.


 Tighter than a duck's arse  at the top end of the League atm....


----------



## ca-nami (Jan 29, 2014)

Keep the faith.

We CAN still win it.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...-talks-over-schalke-midfielder-julian-draxler .......Come on the Spuds tonight


----------



## co-op (Jan 29, 2014)

ca-nami said:


> Keep the faith.
> 
> We CAN still win it.



Had to be. This or Chelsea.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 29, 2014)

It is never acceptable to support the spuds!*

*unless its the last day of the season and a win sees us take the title


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> It is never acceptable to support the spuds!*
> 
> *unless its the last day of the season and a win sees us take the title


Like the last game of the 1998-99 season


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2014)

Citeh on another planet atm,running rings around the Spuds....


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Citeh on another planet atm,running rings around the Spuds....


Lulling them into etc... 

As long as it's a better result than last time I'll be happy tbh.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Lulling them into etc...
> 
> As long as it's a better result than last time I'll be happy tbh.


0-3 down,down to 10 men.....yep your lulling plan is def working


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2014)

Ah well,hope the Spammers do us a favour.....


----------



## Supine (Jan 29, 2014)

As a gunners fan I'm now thinking about the fight for third place.

Spend some money mr w


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2014)

Wayhay !!!! Good old West Spam......


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Wayhay !!!! Good old West Spam......




*had to try the new smiley*


----------



## Supine (Jan 30, 2014)

Some speculation. Anyone rate him? 

"Arsenal have reached an agreement with Juventus to sign striker Mirko Vucinic on loan for the rest of the season. The 30-year-old Montenegro international will have a medical at the London club on Thursday.

Full story: Inside Futbol"


----------



## Dandred (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn! You guys got some tough games coming up!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 30, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Damn! You guys got some tough games coming up!


Feb is a  month


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 30, 2014)

So is March


----------



## Supine (Jan 31, 2014)

Drax smokescreen?  Big purchase tomorrow hopefully


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 31, 2014)

Supine said:


> Drax smokescreen?  Big purchase tomorrow hopefully



Maybe not that big 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...enger-80-certain-of-deal-kim-kallstrom-likely


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2014)

Supine said:


> As a gunners fan I'm now thinking about the fight for third place.
> 
> Spend some money mr w


you think about the fight for third place. but if you think arsenal will be there, on the strength of their performance thus far this season, you ought to stop calling yourself a gooner. man city and chelsea is imo most likely to be a draw. arsenal beat liverpool - as we often do - and we're back on top of the table.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25979579
Frimpong gone,remembered more for his tweeting than anything he did on the pitch,this what he tweeted to Piers Moron a while back 

*Quote:*


"Just don't bring your ugly face to the Emirates because we at Arsenal are sick and tired of your abuse towards players and coach. We don't need your support. You're better off reading a script, leave the football to people who know about it. Wasteman.

"You have bad and good times. The loyal fans are the ones that remember the good times, and wait for more. So yes Piers, you ain't a fan. You're just some big old school bully that has too much time on Twitter. Now you go to bed and wake up early to read."


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 31, 2014)

Barnsley fan here. Certainly mixed view from Arsenal fans on Frimpong. Needless to say we're all a bit shocked we put on offer in for him, let alone had it accepted and that he agreed terms!

So, what's he going to be like for us? More than good enough in the Championship. All thoughts welcome


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Barnsley fan here. Certainly mixed view from Arsenal fans on Frimpong. Needless to say we're all a bit shocked we put on offer in for him, let alone had it accepted and that he agreed terms!
> 
> So, what's he going to be like for us? More than good enough in the Championship. All thoughts welcome



I liked him, plenty of attitude that you would want from a defensive midfield player. If he pulls his finger out he could have a good career. Injury prone. Was gone to ask how much you paid for him but have just read it is an undisclosed amount.  (Half the fun of transfers is knowing how much a player is valued at )


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

Kim Kallstrom is poised to join Arsenal on loan from Spartak Moscow until the end of the season.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/31/arsenal-sign-kim-kallstrom-loan-spartak-moscow.

Källström has 106 caps for Sweden.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Källström


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Kim Kallstrom is poised to join Arsenal on loan from Spartak Moscow until the end of the season.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/31/arsenal-sign-kim-kallstrom-loan-spartak-moscow.
> 
> Källström has 106 caps for Sweden.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Källström


I'll give a tenner to any Brit who can pronounce his name correctly.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I liked him, plenty of attitude that you would want from a defensive midfield player. If he pulls his finger out he could have a good career. Injury prone. Was gone to ask how much you paid for him but have just read it is an undisclosed amount.  (Half the fun of transfers is knowing how much a player is valued at )



Well our chairman is worth a bob or two, but has tried to get the club to be self funding (We made a profit of £2m last year!) Having said that I think he's prepared to splash some money because we're in a spot of bother. How much do you think he was worth. Transrmarket reckons about £1.8m, but im sure it was nowhere hear that amount.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Well our chairman is worth a bob or two, but has tried to get the club to be self funding (We made a profit of £2m last year!) Having said that I think he's prepared to splash some money because we're in a spot of bother. How much do you think he was worth. Transrmarket reckons about £1.8m, but im sure it was nowhere hear that amount.



I would take the £1.8 million if i were the Arsenal Board.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 31, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I'll give a tenner to any Brit who can pronounce his name correctly.



K-i-m.

I'll PM my account details.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> K-i-m.
> 
> I'll PM my account details.


Nice try.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I'll give a tenner to any Brit who can pronounce his name correctly.



I claim my tenner.

Copied his name into Google translate, made it do the vocal then repeated it aloud, several times.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 31, 2014)

He's having a medical at the mo.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I claim my tenner.
> 
> Copied his name into Google translate, made it do the vocal then repeated it aloud, several times.


errrrrrrrrr. no.

Upload a recording of yourself with a correct pronunciation, and then I'll be the judge.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I claim my tenner.
> 
> Copied his name into Google translate, made it do the vocal then repeated it aloud, several times.



I just did this to. £10 please. You said any Brit, not the first!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

[kɪm ˈɕɛl.ˈstrœm]

How hard can it be?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

I just tried Google Translate to see how they fared. FUCK OFF.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

Coo- a - ll - strr - eu - m.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAH! Seriously, I've never heard a Brit manage the first sound in his surname. There's simply no equivalent in English.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> I just did this to. £10 please. You said any Brit, not the first!


"terms and conditions apply"


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> "terms and conditions apply"


In this case only one term - pronounce it correctly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2014)

TruXta said:


> In this case only one term - pronounce it correctly.


you'll be up before the beak sonny jim with your racist wagers


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

We are the North Bank and we don't need your tenner.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

We're the Norse Bank Highbury........


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll be up before the beak sonny jim with your racist wagers


It's not racist, it's linguist.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

It was clever of TruXta to offer a tenner, a cunnlinguist trap.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

Shallstrumm 
TruXta cough up the readies.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Shallstrumm
> TruXta cough up the readies.


Close but no cigar.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll settle for a pint


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2014)

TruXta said:


> It's not racist, it's linguist.


"any brit". why won't you show the same generosity to e.g. finns, canadians, italians or ethiopians? it is racist.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jan 31, 2014)

Kim Kallstrom - the Hyacinth Bucket of players.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> "any brit". why won't you show the same generosity to e.g. finns, canadians, italians or ethiopians? it is racist.


Oh I see. I should've said "any native English speaker". Finns wouldn't have a problem. I think Italians and Ethiopians would struggle.


----------



## Supine (Jan 31, 2014)

If Wenger keeps buying midfielders we'll be playing a 1-10 formation. Maybe it'll confuse the opposition.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 31, 2014)

Heard we're in for  that Chinese lad Fah Kin Nowon


----------



## MrSki (Feb 1, 2014)

The fucker got injured in training & is out for up to 3 months.

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-without-kicking-a-ball--reports-9101259.html


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 1, 2014)

MrSki said:


> The fucker got injured in training & is out for up to 3 months.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-without-kicking-a-ball--reports-9101259.html



A back injury  How did he pass the medical?


----------



## MrSki (Feb 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> A back injury  How did he pass the medical?


I think it was only sustained today!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 1, 2014)

MrSki said:


> The fucker got injured in training & is out for up to 3 months.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-without-kicking-a-ball--reports-9101259.html


Injured and out for God knows long? That sounds familiar


----------



## MrSki (Feb 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> A back injury  How did he pass the medical?


Seems he was carrying the injury when signed. Sounds a bit daft considering how hard back injuries are to access.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 2, 2014)

MrSki said:


> *Seems he was carrying the injury when signed.* Sounds a bit daft considering how hard back injuries are to access.



That's what i suspected. Still it costs us nothing other than his wages, if we were lax with the medical then the wage burden should fall on us.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 2, 2014)

Need to make sure of all 3 points against Palace today cause after this game we got a tough run coming up......


----------



## Balbi (Feb 2, 2014)

Aragones heads to heaven and beholds the face of God...


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 2, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Barnsley fan here. Certainly mixed view from Arsenal fans on Frimpong. Needless to say we're all a bit shocked we put on offer in for him, let alone had it accepted and that he agreed terms!
> 
> So, what's he going to be like for us? More than good enough in the Championship. All thoughts welcome


Got sent off yesterday I see ,I see there are claims we didn't get Draxler as Bayern Munich have agreed to buy him in the Summer


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 2, 2014)

Someone ought to tell Pullis and Palace the Emirates is not a car park.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 2, 2014)

Yannick Bolasie (Palace) looks a promising talent.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yannick_Bolasie


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 2, 2014)

Podolski playing so deep, must be a result of his constantly being subbed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 2, 2014)

Dull first half, almost all one way traffic. Palace have come to defend and foul offering nothing but anti football.
We need to be more snappy, up our tempo and tear them apart.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 2, 2014)

A beauty of a goal. The Ox gets it, Cazorla the assist.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 2, 2014)

World class goal from The Ox. He started it with a back heel and finished it with a quality finish. 2-0.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 2, 2014)

Good win, another match complete, another three points, another clean sheet, another step towards bringing the Title home.
Teams managed by Pullis have a hallmark of dull, dirty, fouling play and that was again evident today.
Palace got what they deserved, nothing. The Palace fans were magnificent and i hope their team stays up.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 2, 2014)

Again the commentators ask can Arsenal win the title?
Not for me no, blah blah blah reason is trotted out by the same tired old hacks answering the same tired old hacks that ask such tedious tripe.
We are top of the table, we have been top all season and that's where we are going to finish.
We only have one tough opponent to face in the coming weeks and they are German.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 2, 2014)

A fairly dull game enlivened by two moments of quality, which were the two goals,anyway back on top of the league which is all that matters


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 2, 2014)

Lets hope the special one is predictable and parks the bus for a big big opponent.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Seems he was carrying the injury when signed. Sounds a bit daft considering how hard back injuries are to access.



Kallstrom, who has not started a game for the Russian club since 10 November, sustained the damage playing football on the beach during Spartak's warm-weather training break in Abu Dhabi two days before the cut-off. The 31-year-old's medical last Friday revealed the fracture.

Spartak had agreed to pay Kallstrom's wages for the first six weeks while he recovers, with Wenger taking full responsibility for the deal despite the medical prognosis. "If you've played football, you might have played with a micro-fracture of a vertebra without knowing you had it," he said. "You don't even notice it. It crossed my mind [not to complete the deal] but I would not have signed him if we'd had two or three more days to do something.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/02/arsene-wenger-arsenal-kim-kallstrom


----------



## MrSki (Feb 3, 2014)

As long as Spartak are paying his wages then there is no real loss as long as it doesn't last longer than six weeks.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 3, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Lets hope the special one is predictable and parks the bus for a big big opponent.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 3, 2014)

Still top of the League  fantastic performance from Chelsea and all credit to the special cunt.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Still top of the League  fantastic performance from Chelsea and all credit to the special cunt.


I'd say this is bad for you actually. Sure City lost points but Chelsea are starting to get into form, and this brings them to, what, 2 points from you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Still top of the League  fantastic performance from Chelsea and all credit to the special cunt.



In a way it's better than a draw. I have always seen City as our only real threat.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2014)

Arsenal have not lost a Premier League game that Per Mertesacker and Laurent Koscielny have both completed since January 22, 2012.
http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/per-koscielny-statistic-seems-unreal


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Arsenal station as you have never seen it before.
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/07/paris-mayor-contender-plan-metro-station-makeover


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

"Nobody knows how to treat us at the moment," Mertesacker says, and he is probably right.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/07/per-mertesacker-luis-suarez-arsenal

He is my player of the season so far.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2014)

Interesting that he says Suarez would be welcomed. Agreed too that Mertesacker and Shelny have been great.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Interesting that he says Suarez would be welcomed. Agreed too that Mertesacker and Shelny have been great.



12.45pm kick off.
Two matches, eight days, one a cup tie. This is the sharp end of the season, i'm excited, i'm nervous. I'm sure there will be some banter, something might get broken! This is why we love football. 

I'm surprised by the comments about Suarez, the fact that he made them and their nature; perhaps it is just mind games.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2014)

Maybe. He seems quite earnest.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

*Liverpool: *Mignolet, Flanagan, Skrtel, Toure, Cissokho, Coutinho, Gerrard, Henderson, Suarez, Sterling, Sturridge.
*Subs:* Brad Jones, Alberto, Aspas, Moses, Allen, Ibe, Kelly. 

*Arsenal:* Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Monreal, Arteta, Wilshere, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Ozil, Cazorla, Giroud.
*Subs:* Rosicky, Podolski, Fabianski, Bendtner, Jenkinson, Gibbs, Gnabry. 

*Referee:* Michael Oliver (Northumberland)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

How the fuck was that a free kick?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

Two set pieces, two goals. He need the mother and father of all comebacks.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

We are being destroyed with lightning fast counter attacks. Liverpool streaming forward at stunning pace. We are taking a beating.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

3 fucking 0 Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

4-0. We are fucking killing them. Ha ha ha


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

This is not just three points lost this is psychologically devastating, it's men against boys.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 8, 2014)

What could be worse than 4-0 down? 4-0 down with Michael Owen commentating.


----------



## Supine (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh shit, i wish i hadn't opened this thread!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

I believe we can still take a point from this and write some history.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I believe we can still take a point from this and write some history.


We've done 4-4 before. Can't see it today, Arshavin is in Russia.


----------



## Supine (Feb 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I believe we can still take a point from this and write some history.



I love your optimism


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 8, 2014)

Rather it wasn't the 4th placed bindippers doing this, but anyway: HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

5-0. Ouch!!!


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

Arsenal fans actually leaving now!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 8, 2014)

nearly 6 . . .


----------



## little_legs (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh well. This is shit. Wilshere is having some sort of a PMS today or something.

Does anyone know if there is a return date for Ramsey?


----------



## Corax (Feb 8, 2014)

Karma


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

little_legs said:


> Oh well. This is shit. Wilshere is having some sort of a PMS today or something.
> 
> *Does anyone know if there is a return date for Ramsey?*




Ramsey won’t be back until the beginning of March, at the earliest, having suffered a setback last week in his return from a thigh injury.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes! Arteta. Have that! The comeback has started.


----------



## little_legs (Feb 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ramsey won’t be back until the beginning of March, at the earliest, having suffered a setback last week in his return from a thigh injury.



That sucks. Thanks, DD.


----------



## Corax (Feb 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yes! Arteta. Have that! The comeback has started.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 8, 2014)

Title is still in your hands..... yeah right!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 8, 2014)

Well we've been absolute shite and lucky it was only 5! But not to take it away from Liverpool, they've been excellent and played us off the park from the first minute


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

Arse crumble time!


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 8, 2014)

oops


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 8, 2014)

Any fool could have told you Liverpool were going to come out firing. Arteta's half-arsed attempt at raising a leg at a cross he should have been heading, for the first, set the tone. Commentators hailing a Stevie Me wonder-delivery when it shouldn't have beaten the first man.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 8, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Any fool could have told you Liverpool were going to come out firing. Arteta's half-arsed attempt at raising a leg at a cross he should have been heading, for the first, set the tone. Commentators hailing a Stevie Me wonder-delivery when it shouldn't have beaten the first man.


Don't be talking about Arrrrr Setter like that. Give credit where it's due


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing Stevie Me's retribution on Wilt-shire tonight on MOTD.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

The last time we took a beating this season, away to Man City, we responded by taking 20 points from a possible 24.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 8, 2014)

Every cloud.....


----------



## Supine (Feb 8, 2014)

We lost but man city only drew. That's why this is such an amazing season. I can see it going to the wire with 3 or even 4 teams still in with a chance.

I obviously hope and expect arsenal to win


----------



## chieftain (Feb 11, 2014)

Bump lol


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 11, 2014)

OK- so that last result was horse shit but it still only means loosing 3 points. Next its Man U and I hope we give 'em a bloody good whooping. 

I would not want want to be Moyes United facing a pissed off Arsenal at home.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> OK- so that last result was horse shit but it still only means loosing 3 points. Next its Man U and I hope we *give 'em a bloody good whooping*.
> 
> I would not want want to be Moyes United facing a pissed off Arsenal at home.


Yes please.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 12, 2014)

No, we don't want clueless Moyes sacked!  Just a respectable 2-0 will do.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking forward to tonights match. A robust response is required.
Gibbs must be restored to first choice at left back. Rosicky must start and Ozil needs to stop feeling sorry for himself and pull his finger out.
Every Arsenal supporter in the ground this evening must make as much noise as i will in my living room.

We are The Arsenal.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> No, we don't want clueless Moyes sacked!  Just a respectable 2-0 will do.


He won't be sacked until the end of the season at the earliest. I still think they'll give him at least another half season after that. And then 5-10 years of managerial musical chairs thereafter while Rodgers cements our place at the top again.

/please


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2014)

TruXta said:


> He won't be sacked until the end of the season at the earliest. I still think they'll give him at least another half season after that. And then 5-10 years of managerial musical chairs thereafter while Rodgers cements our place at the top again.
> 
> /please


we all want moyes to see out his six year contract.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> we all want moyes to see out his six year contract.


Yeah, but it's never gonna happen. He's too old to learn how to play offensive and entertaining football, which is what the Trafford faithful demand. He'll get another year or so and establish Man U as a team that'll hover around 5-6-7-8th place.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Every Arsenal supporter in the ground this evening must make as much noise as i will in my living room.
> 
> We are The Arsenal.



^ This


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, but it's never gonna happen. He's too old to learn how to play offensive and entertaining football, which is what the Trafford faithful demand. He'll get another year or so and establish Man U as a team that'll hover around 5-6-7-8th place.


he's got a strong defender on the utd bored, though, as fergie won't want to look a muppet by having his prize boy chucked out after 18 months


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> he's got a strong defender on the utd bored, though, as fergie won't want to look a muppet by having his prize boy chucked out after 18 months


Yeah, I was saying this a couple of days ago. He won't get sacked until Fergie admits it was a mistake, or until their stock takes such a pounding the shareholders demands Moyes' head on a platter.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 12, 2014)

Have to say the crap weather could mute the spectacle of the game a bit.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 12, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Have to say the crap weather could mute the spectacle of the game a bit.


It is supposed to have stopped raining by then. Might be a bit blowy mind.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

*Arsenal:* Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Arteta, Wilshere, Rosicky, Ozil, Cazorla, Giroud. 
*Subs:* Podolski, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Monreal, Fabianski, Sanogo, Bendtner, Jenkinson. 

*Man Utd:* De Gea, Da Silva, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Carrick, Cleverley, Valencia, Rooney, Mata, van Persie. 
*Subs:* Ferdinand, Lindegaard, Hernandez, Young, Buttner, Fellaini, Januzaj. 

*Referee:* Mark Clattenburg (Tyne & Wear)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Looking forward to tonights match. A robust response is required.
> Gibbs must be restored to first choice at left back. Rosicky must start and Ozil needs to stop feeling sorry for himself and pull his finger out.
> Every Arsenal supporter in the ground this evening must make as much noise as i will in my living room.
> 
> We are The Arsenal.



Two of my demands have been met with Gibbs and Rosicky starting.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

There is a ridiculous amount of water on that pitch and it has nothing to do with the rain. Sprinklers like fire hoses on at full blast prior to kick off. The pitch is playing slow as a result.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 12, 2014)

Why is Rooney giving the ref so much grief?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

Moyes you muppet, it's a head injury.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Why is Rooney giving the ref so much grief?



Because he is Rooney.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 12, 2014)

Cunt you mean


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

Another frustrating performance from Giroud. Ozil keeps giving the ball away. Would like to see Podolski upfront.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 12, 2014)

We are pushing well but cannot find the end result ffs.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes The Ox coming on.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 12, 2014)

Hopefully to provide the end result


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

It's disappointing to drop points at home against a mediocre mid table team. 
We were robust if a little error prone and had the better of the chances especially in the second half. Up front we were blunt and i'm surprised Podolski didn't get an opportunity to replace Giroud. Boos at the final whistle.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 12, 2014)

Tense game. We cancelled each other out even though I thought we pressed a lot more. Very blunt. I was hoping he would get Podolski on to have a crack for the last ten minutes or so. Oh well. We didn't lose


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

Let's not be too despondent in fact let's not be despondent at all. We have been top all season, we are one point off the top as it stands now. We all would have taken that at the start of the season.
We need a rethink up front and in the configuration of midfield, otherwise we are good to go on and win the Title.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

By all accounts a boring stink of a match? Think this cements Arsenal as also-rans this year, can see Chelsea and City battling it out now.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 12, 2014)

Not a stinker. Some good chances were made. Just a bit of a stalemate.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Not a stinker. Some good chances were made. Just a bit of a stalemate.


Good result for Man U


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

TruXta said:


> By all accounts a boring stink of a match? Think this cements Arsenal as also-rans this year, can see Chelsea and City battling it out now.



Well it's never likely to be Liverpool.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well it's never likely to be Liverpool.


God no  pretty sure we'll get fourth tho.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Boos at the final whistle.


i heard that and found it pathetic....what do arsenal supporters think?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i heard that and found it pathetic....what do arsenal supporters think?



Maybe some of the boos were for United who showed little attacking intent.
We gave the ball away a lot, often through unforced errors. The pitch was heavily watered, deliberately so, nothing to do with the rain; that slowed everything down. There was a lack of coordination in our midfield almost as if they were strangers to each other. Giroud was isolated and sluggish. 

It's a better result than it looks and feels at the moment. We look tired.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Maybe some of the boos were for United who showed little attacking intent.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Maybe some of the boos were for United who showed little attacking intent.
> We gave the ball away a lot, often through unforced errors. The pitch was heavily watered, deliberately so, nothing to do with the rain; that slowed everything down. There was a lack of coordination in our midfield almost as if they were strangers to each other. Giroud was isolated and sluggish.
> 
> It's a better result than it looks and feels at the moment. We look tired.


it would take a lot for me to ever boo the team i support


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2014)

i must admit, i thought that one of the main purposes of a fan is to support your team, and try and influence things in their favour.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i must admit, i thought that one of the main purposes of a fan is to support your team, and try and influence things in their favour.



I don't think it's a cardinal sin to criticise or boo your own team/individual players. It doesn't detract from support, it strengthens it.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I don't think it's a cardinal sin to criticise or boo your own team/individual players. It doesn't detract from support, it strengthens it.


i think its a change in attitude to football that goes: just paid £60 for a ticket, entertain me. Top of the table? Doesnt matter, a nil nil draw deserves booing.

I know Man U arent having the best season, but theyre still a class side, and a nil nil draw on a wet evening is an expected result.

Ive never felt like booing my own team(s), even when things get grimey. Certainly not for a 0-0 draw against man u whilst top of the table.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 14, 2014)

He's at it again: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26188451


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

chieftain said:


> He's at it again: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26188451



He's not even any good at it. Getting very tedious.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 15, 2014)

Flamini is back for the match tomorrow.

_When he plays, Arsenal score much more, they concede less and they win much more. According to Opta, the club's win percentage with Flamini in the team is 72.73%; without him, it is 50%. As an aside, he has the highest pass completion ratio of any midfielder in the Premier League, his 92.38% narrowly eclipsing Arteta in second, which speaks volumes for his reliability._
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/14/mathieu-flamini-arsenal-liverpool


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

*Arsenal with bonus Yaya Sanogo:* Fabianski; Jenkinson, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Monreal; Arteta, Flamini; Chamberlain, Ozil, Podolski; Sanogo.*Subs: *Viviano, Sagna, Gibbs, Wilshere, Cazorla, Gnabry, Giroud.

*Liverpool drop Simon Mignolet, Kolo the Klown and Jordan Henderson and bring in Brad Jones, Daniel Agger and Joe Allen:* Jones; Flanagan, Skrtel, Agger, Cissokho; Gerrard, Allen, Coutinho; Sterling, Sturridge, Suarez.*Subs:* Mignolet, Toure, Moses, Henderson, Kelly, Aspas, Teixeira.

*Referee:* Howard Webb.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 16, 2014)

Sanogo?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Sanogo?



Yeah  In place of Giroud when it should be Podolski upfront. But good luck to the young lad. Let's hope he makes an impact.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Take that you fucking fuckers! 1-0


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yeah  In place of Giroud when it should be Podolski upfront. But good luck to the young lad. Let's hope he makes an impact.



Did well for the take down just before the goal


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

We have had much the better of it in the first half. Liverpool long ball and dirty.
Interesting to see Sanogo play for the first time, i can see him scoring.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Fucking world class goal. 2-0.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Suarez what a fucking cheat.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

Fucking Webb. Stonewall penalty.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Fucking Webb. Stonewall penalty.



Another panto dive.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Another panto dive.


Come on.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Come on.



He goes down like a bad actor being machine gunned.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh fuck me Cazorla! You should have taken a touch. Podloski would have buried that.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Gerrard should be off for that. Two yellows. Webb is having a shocker.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

On a different note it's a great match


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Well played Sanogo.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Fantastic cup match, almost a classic. There is a bit of resilience for you! Onwards and upwards.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 16, 2014)

Fabianski deserves a mention. He was outstanding.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm too emotional to speak right now, i can't speak.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 16, 2014)

Lucky you're typing then


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Great to see Lehmann doing post match punditry.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm too emotional to speak right now, i can't speak.


and in accepting this award you'd like to thank everyone who made it possible


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> and in accepting this award you'd like to thank everyone who made it possible



I want to thank everyone connected with Arsenal football club and all who support them. I want to thank WiziWig TV for making it possible for me to watch every match live without paying a penny and to everyone who contributes to this glorious Title winning thread, the Double is still on, the Triple is still on.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I want to thank everyone connected with Arsenal football club and all who support them. I want to thank WiziWig TV for making it possible for me to watch every match live without paying a penny and to everyone who contributes to this glorious Title winning thread, the Double is still on, the Triple is still on.


Quoted for posterity.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Quoted for posterity.



Our next European fixture is at home to the champions of Europe, Bayern Munich, yours is also at home against Swansea City.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Our next European fixture is at home to the champions of Europe, Bayern Munich, yours is also at home against Swansea City.


and it's swansea who feel it more keenly


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Football, it's a metaphor for life.
I have had a 36 year love affair with Arsenal. They have made me laugh, made me cry. They have wound me up, frustrated me, made me scream and shout at them. They have brought me joy, put honey on my tongue and spoke to me with passing poetry. I almost came in my pants once. In any walk of life i have always rejected a blind faith in favour of reason but it's plain to see even for a fool what this club are all about. There is a way of doing things, a correct way; the Arsenal way and yes our history is not unblemished but look at what has been building.

Was it Shankly that said football was more important than life? He didn't get much wrong but he was wrong about that. As much as i love Chomsky he was also wrong about competitive sport being a designed distraction. It's more than that, isn't it?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

I fucking love you Arsenal.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Wenger dismisses Mourinho;

_He projected the weary disdain of the teacher of a troublesome pupil as he responded to the Portuguese's latest barbs by saying: "I am embarrassed for him. Honestly. I didn't speak about him at all in my press conference and I have no more to say. Let's focus on things that are worth it, on football. I am more disappointed for Chelsea than for me. I don't want to get into those silly disrespectful remarks."
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/16/arsene-wenger-jose-mourinho-silly-disrespectful_


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

Oxlade Chamberlain looked good today, him, Sterling, Rooney and Sturridge is a pretty tasty attacking line-up come the WC.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 16, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Oxlade Chamberlain looked good today, him, Sterling, Rooney and Sturridge is a pretty tasty attacking line-up come the WC.


Stop _right_ there! I will not be taken again! I won't


----------



## strung out (Feb 16, 2014)

Pretty sure we're in with a good shout of winning the World Cup with that line up to be fair.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Stop _right_ there! I will not be taken again! I won't


Don't worry, the rest of the team will be shit.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2014)

The Ox has missed most of the season so he won't be jaded.
Not an England fan but up for a long hot summer and world cup football in Brazil.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2014)

World class save from our reserve keeper.






And no diving, which is good.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 17, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i heard that and found it pathetic....what do arsenal supporters think?



Only just seen this. The booing at Man U was in respect of the Arsenal team not pushing forward in the dying minutes of extra time. Clearly the team had clocked we'd nearly conceded a few minutes earlier and so wanted to play for the draw. A significant number of gooners wern't happy with this and wanted us to go for the win.  It really wasn't a big deal really.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 17, 2014)

As for yesterday - that was a great result, very happy.  

Kolo got a great reception btw - "you'll always be a gooner" we sung to him. 

He smiled back - whilst clapping us and patting his heart in return.  

See - we can welcome past players back nicely when we want too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> As for yesterday - that was a great result, very happy.
> 
> Kolo got a great reception btw - "you'll always be a gooner" we sung to him.
> 
> ...


we always welcome them back - some nicely and others not so nicely.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm too emotional to speak right now, i can't speak.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 19, 2014)

Right then folks tonight will be the biggest test for us yet - deep breath - lets do this!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a feeling it's going to be a nerve shredder.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Right then folks tonight will be the biggest test for us yet - deep breath - lets do this!



I've been looking forward to it since the draw was made, it will be a classic encounter. The artisans of Arsenal against the German giants. Some might say David versus Goliath, we all know who won that one. 

I will be drinking from early on.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 19, 2014)

The tony Adams guide to big match preparation.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 19, 2014)

Bayern München 4 - 1 1. FSV Mainz 0519/10/2013
Bayern München 3 - 2 Hertha BSC26/10/2013
TSG 1899 Hoffenheim 1 - 2 Bayern München02/11/2013
Bayern München 3 - 0 FC Augsburg 190709/11/2013
Borussia Dortmund 0 - 3 Bayern München23/11/2013
Bayern München 2 - 0 Eintracht Braunschweig30/11/2013
SV Werder Bremen 0 - 7 Bayern München07/12/2013
Bayern München 3 - 1 Hamburger SV14/12/2013
Borussia Mönchengladbach 0 - 2 Bayern München24/01/2014
VfB Stuttgart 1 - 2 Bayern München29/01/2014
Bayern München 5 - 0 Eintracht Frankfurt02/02/2014
1. FC Nürnberg 0 - 2 Bayern München08/02/2014
Bayern München4 - 0SC Freiburg

Bayern's last 13 Bundesliga matches. All won. 42 goals for, 6 against. Ich sage nichts.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 19, 2014)

tbf, none of the other teams in the Bundesliga would worry me, were Arsenal to play them. Big gap in quality there, with the possible exception of Hamburg


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Bayern München 4 - 1 1. FSV Mainz 0519/10/2013
> Bayern München 3 - 2 Hertha BSC26/10/2013
> TSG 1899 Hoffenheim 1 - 2 Bayern München02/11/2013
> Bayern München 3 - 0 FC Augsburg 190709/11/2013
> ...


i think what you're saying is they're due a loss.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've been looking forward to it since the draw was made, it will be a classic encounter. The artisans of Arsenal against the German giants. Some might say David versus Goliath, we all know who won that one.
> 
> I will be drinking from early on.


how much have you had already?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> how much have you had already?



I've just opened my first bottle


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just opened my first bottle


whiskey?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

*Arsenal (4-2-3-1) *Szczesny; Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs; Flamini, Wilshere; Ozil, Cazorla, Oxlade-Chamberlain; Sanogo.

*Bayern Munich (4-1-2-3)* Neuer; Boateng, Dante, Martinez, Alaba; Lahm; Thiago, Kroos; Robben, Mandzukic, Gotze.

Arteta is suspended don't know the subs yet.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> whiskey?



Coughs. Peroni


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Coughs. Peroni


i thought you said you were on the lash, not that you were drinking foppish and effete continental lager.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought you said you were on the lash, not that you were drinking foppish and effete continental lager.



I've got twelve bottle of it, i like the taste. 

They wanted me to drop Sanogo but i said no, no, no.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've got twelve bottle of it, i like the taste.
> 
> They wanted me to drop Sanogo but i said no, no, no.


peroni 

next you'll be putting lime in the necks of your bottles.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Ribery is not playing. He has had buttock surgery, i kid you not.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> peroni
> 
> next you'll be putting lime in the necks of your bottles.



My ex made me do that for her, she was dropped.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> My ex made me do that for her, she was dropped.


put on the subs bench?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> put on the subs bench?



One never shuts the door completely in affairs of the heart.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i think what you're saying is they're due a loss.



That's certainly one way of looking at it. Think you need to win this tonight to stand any chance. Viel gluck Genosse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> That's certainly one way of looking at it. Think you need to win this tonight to stand any chance. Viel gluck genosse.


the last match i saw i predicted the result the wrong way. so i'm staying quiet tonight.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

We beat them 0-2 on their own ground last year and were unlucky not to knock them out.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuck me i'm excited.

Had a really shitty day but now the first of two matches against arguably the best club in the world. This is what we dream of.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Fuck me i'm excited.
> 
> Had a really shitty day but now the first of two matches against arguably the best club in the world. This is what we dream of.


how many beers have you had now?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> how many beers have you had now?



Halfway through my second one.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Substitutes: Fabianski, Rosicky, Podolski, Giroud, Monreal, Jenkinson, Gnabry.

Substitutes: Starke, van Buyten, Rafinha, Pizarro, Muller, Contento, Schweinsteiger.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Halfway through my second one.


hurry up, you've 12 of the buggers to drink before tomorrow


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> hurry up, you've 12 of the buggers to drink before tomorrow



What do you think about Sanogo starting? I think he is a handful and a more energetic Giroud. The start against Liverpool will have served him well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> What do you think about Sanogo starting? I think he is a handful and a more energetic Giroud. The start against Liverpool will have served him well.


i'll let you know at the end of the game.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll let you know at the end of the game.



I think he is going to score tonight.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2014)

Very strange starting with Sanogo, considering there's Giroud and Podolski available afaik.

I know he got plaudits after the 'pool match but I wasn't all that impressed tbh, lots of bluster but not much finesse.

Let's hope Arsene knows, otherwise they could be on the wrong side of a right spanking.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think he is going to score tonight.


get thee to the bookies then.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> get thee to the bookies then.



Mugs game the bookies. Rich fools and the desperate poor.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Very strange starting with Sanogo, considering there's Giroud and Podolski available afaik.
> 
> I know he got plaudits after the 'pool match but I wasn't all that impressed tbh, lots of bluster but not much finesse.
> 
> Let's hope Arsene knows, otherwise they could be on the wrong side of a right spanking.....



Wenger looked and sounded very guarded about Sanogo over Giroud, almost defensive in his responses to journalist poking.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Mugs game the bookies. Rich fools and the desperate poor.


i'm well up with them on the football, despite my annual 'spurs to get relegated' bet. nice little earner some years back, arsenal to win the cup 2-0 and overmars to score first - 35/1.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

OOOOOOhhhhhhh Sanogo,


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

penalty !


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2014)

what a start!!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

come on arsenal


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

arse


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

bring on bendtner for ozil


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Ozil two penalties both shit both missed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ozil two penalties both shit both missed.


perhaps he shouldn't take them anymore.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2014)

what a shit pen


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)

Never take penalties against mates.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps he shouldn't take them anymore.



If Arteta was not suspended he would have had it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> If Arteta was not suspended he would have had it.


pick some random type out of the crowd and let them take it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> pick some random type out of the crowd and let them take it.



They would have done better than Ozil.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 19, 2014)

This is on Sky1  Since when do they put C. League on Sky1?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> This is on Sky1  Since when do they put C. League on Sky1?


since they saw i no longer had sky


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

We have had a great start, we must forget about the spot kick. We can win this.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> since they saw i no longer had sky


Well cheers then, it's part of my Virgin package


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm watching on this stream http://www.nutjob.eu/

Many more available via http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=241929&part=sports


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well cheers then, it's part of my Virgin package


left virgin cos of their crap 'customer service'.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm sorry but Ozil has lost the fucking plot. Just passed to a Blue shirt. I hope he gets his mind off things and into the game. It's a confidence thing.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> left virgin cos of their crap 'customer service'.



Had a fucking huge row with them on telephone and Twitter today.  I'm out of contract, playing hard ball.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Had a fucking huge row with them on telephone and Twitter today.  I'm out of contract, playing hard ball.


how many have you had now?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> how many have you had now?



Halfway through my fourth. 

If only Sanogo could sort his feet out. They can't handle him.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

That has to be a second yellow for Boateng. Not given.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuck we needed Gibbs. Monreal is not one of my favoured players.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Fuck we needed Gibbs. Monreal is not one of my favoured players.


let's see how we go.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

What the fuck.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

ok that's a bit fucked.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 19, 2014)

Ah, give the shirt to an outfield player! 

No sense of fun these people


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

You fucking misser!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

missed


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Resilience, come on!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 19, 2014)

Bloody hell 

Bizarrely it looked both a very good and very bad penalty


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 19, 2014)

Robben cunt.

Playing for the draw now I guess.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

It was another fucking dive.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Robben cunt.
> 
> Playing for the draw now I guess.


0-0 wouldn't be too bad as away goals count more in munich


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 0-0 wouldn't be too bad as away goals count more in munich



We can win this, they looked rattled from the start.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It was another fucking dive.


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 19, 2014)

That's 100 red cards under Arsene.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Proper drama. Played them off the park.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 19, 2014)

He didn't dive. Just went down like he had stepped on a mine. Totally milked it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It was another fucking dive.





Fedayn said:


>


He was clearly caught, but he also made an unnecessary meal of it too.

e2a:





TitanSound said:


> He didn't dive. Just went down like he had stepped on a mine. Totally milked it.


Exactly.

e2a2: though my understanding is if you step on a mine the tendency is to go up...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Fedayn said:


>


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> He was clearly caught, but he also made an unnecessary meal of it too.


yeh tea and dinner


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2014)

grasping at straws a bit, but if you're going to lose your goalie, a couple of minutes before half time is as good a time as any. get them back in, re-organise them, and let's see what the second half brings. i'd take a 0-0 now for sure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> That's 100 red cards under Arsene.


you make it sound like a bad thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> grasping at straws a bit, but if you're going to lose your goalie, a couple of minutes before half time is as good a time as any. get them back in, re-organise them, and let's see what the second half brings. i'd take a 0-0 now for sure.


yeh and then you're back to 11 in munich. plus i wouldn't be surprised if bayern go down to 10 in the second half.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyway, so much better than last night.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh and then you're back to 11 in munich. plus i wouldn't be surprised if bayern go down to 10 in the second half.


depends on the ref really, bayern seem quite niggly and if he has some bollocks, i would hope that you're right.


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't know who's getting booed the most. James Corden at the Brits or Robben at Arsenal.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Anyway, so much better than last night.


yes but there were some positives. i thought that fyfield had a reasonable game, while scott kerr held the midfield together.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

I think the ref is out of his depth, look how high his shorts are. That's not normal.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Ozil deserved to take the penalty he won it brilliantly but it was still a shocker.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

All right he caught him but not a red.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ozil deserved to take the penalty he won it brilliantly but it was still a shocker.


tbh it's nothing to do with who gets fouled - it's who can knock the fucking thing into the back of the net, that's all that counts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> All right he caught him but not a red.


sadly the ref disagreed


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh it's nothing to do with who gets fouled - it's who can knock the fucking thing into the back of the net, that's all that counts.



True, Ozil was next down the pecking order. If we get another one tonight, it will be interesting, stick or twist? I say twist.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> True, Ozil was next down the pecking order. If we get another one tonight, it will be interesting, stick or twist? I say twist.


i say get some random man out of the crowd and offer him £500 to take the kick.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 19, 2014)

That's arsenal's game plan (pressurising the two centre backs when they are trying to play out from the back/fanny around) fucked as they wil hardly have the legs for it when they are a man down.

Thought Boateng was lucky not to get the 2nd yellow for the foul on Wilshire. he'll be lucky to make full-time. Will Guardiola sub him? 

Fascinating game


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Just opened my sixth Peroni, perfectly paced.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just opened my sixth Peroni, perfectly paced.


you should have got 22 so you had one per player


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i say get some random man out of the crowd and offer him £500 to take the kick.



I'd rather you took it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Monreal again caught out of position.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'd rather you took it.


let me just wander down to the ground and scale the wall.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2014)

monreal is a fucking car crash of a player, probably worse news losing gibbs than chesney hawkes tbh...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> monreal is a fucking car crash of a player, probably worse news losing gibbs than chesney hawkes tbh...


on the plus side monreal hasn't conceded a penalty or received a red card


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Is it correct to sit back and soak? I don't like it.

Ozil off, Rosicky on please.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

0-1


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Is it correct to sit back and soak? I don't like it.
> 
> Ozil off, Rosicky on please.


when you've got so much to drink the only thing to do is to sit back and soak.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Quality finish.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuck me we win a free kick from that ref.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2014)

see, this is what i mean about the ref having bollocks, every time the arse get the ball in a promising position, bayern do a sneaky little cynical foul and he simply awards the free kick, whereas sanogo's enthusiastic chasing of their keeper gets a yellow.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuck it this is wrong. Attack.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Fuck it this is wrong. Attack.


Can't concede again though.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 19, 2014)

Another Champions league failure for Arse


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Can't concede again though.



I'd rather go out fighting, appreciate you are taking the long view.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

What's the point of the fourth official?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> What's the point of the fourth official?


http://www.fifa.com/aboutfifa/footb...eing/laws-of-the-game/law/newsid=1290885.html


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

When teams have destroyed us this season it has always been down our left flank.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> When teams have destroyed us this season it has always been down our left flank.


how many dead soldiers do you have now?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> how many dead soldiers do you have now?



Six dead, a seventh breathing a last sigh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Six dead, a seventh breathing a last sigh.


you have to pick up the pace


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

they think it's all over, it probably is now.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you have to pick up the pace



I'm going to get some more.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm going to get some more.


good man. and get some whiskey chasers.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyone would think you're trying to get him pissed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Credit to Bayern for subsidising their fans ticket costs. Kroos was quality as he was last year other than that Bayern were poor until we lost a player.
Monreal was a disaster as was Ozil. Sanogo had a right old go, credit to him.
It's not over yet.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 19, 2014)

Arsecakes. We were solid for so long, it was bound to happen though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Anyone would think you're trying to get him pissed.


he's drinking _peroni_, it's not like a real drink.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> good man. and get some whiskey chasers.



I have an unopened bottle of Jack Daniels that was bought for me Christmas 2013. I can do you a picture if you like?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I have an unopened bottle of Jack Daniels that was bought for me Christmas 2013. I can do you a picture if you like?


i know what jack daniels is like, ta.

why not get it and crack it open?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Karma, bitches. They'll smash you in Munich too.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 19, 2014)

Wish we'd had that referee at the weekend. Oh well. Still the FA Cup to dream about.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Our penalty miss sucked the life out of us. It's way past time to drop Ozil.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice one two from the Liverpool trolls.

They still hurting, lol.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Nice one two from the Liverpool trolls.



Hope you're enjoying your beers. Hmmm. Schmeckt wirklich gut! Prost!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

At least the ref didn't bottle out of a penalty this time eh, Dexter?  Suck it!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 19, 2014)

IIRC Pires and Henry never used to take penalties they'd won themselves.  Was there some deep and meaningful reason for that that Ozil should learn, or just superstitious bollocks and Ozil's shit at penalties?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Chesser summing up Arsenal's performance


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Good analysis from Redknapp, Flamini dropped back from Kroos.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Good analysis from Redknapp



By christ you must be drunk.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Wenger interview in a moment.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Ballack, Mertesacker and Flamini are correct about Ozil. So am i.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

I was correct when we spunked £42 million on him. A panic purchase, we needed a striker.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 19, 2014)

2nd half possession - Arsenal 12%, Bayern 88%.  Even allowing for 11 v 10 you don't see many like that.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

For those of you who like a stat, Toni Kroos's display in midfield is worth a look.

He attempted 152 passes tonight, 127 of which were in Arsenal's half, and he completed 96.7% of them. Not too shabby.

Arsenal's most prolific passer was Jack Wilshere, who was successful with 66.7% of his 30 passes

- from Beeb


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Just got eight more beers, no need to be up early. Left For Dead 2 beckons, the trolls need space to breathe as well.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 19, 2014)

Could have been a worse result, but we really should have taken that early gift,got to go all out in Germany fuck all to lose now,can see us selling Ozil in the summer,,dosnt look happy at the club....maybe a swap for Draxler


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

TruXta said:


> For those of you who like a stat, Toni Kroos's display in midfield is worth a look.
> 
> He attempted 152 passes tonight, 127 of which were
> Arsenal's most prolific passer was Jack Wilshere, who was suc
> ...


you're a scouser, i think. so the only stat you need concern yourself with is one league title in a quarter of a century


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you're a scouser, i think. so the only stat you need concern yourself with is one league title in a wuarter of a century


Forgetting something are we? Something pertinent to this evening's happening?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Forgetting something are we? Something pertinent to this evening's happening?


you're denying liverpool's sterling record since 1989?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you're denying liverpool's sterling record since 1989?


No. Tell me, how many CL cups do Arsenal have? And when was the last time you won ..... anything?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking forward to Liverpools Champs League game next week..........


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2014)

TruXta said:


> No. Tell me, how many CL cups do Arsenal have? And when was the last time you won ..... anything?


dear god. there's no need to parade your ignorance.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> dear god. there's no need to parade your ignorance.


When was the last time Arsenal won a competition, dear boy?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Here's a little help. http://www.sincearsenallastwonatrophy.co.uk/


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 19, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Looking forward to Liverpools Champs League game next week..........



4th in league and no trophy again?  Maybe....  Arsenal enjoying being consistent at least   Hate to admit it but Mourinho is correct!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 19, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Here's a little help. http://www.sincearsenallastwonatrophy.co.uk/


Um, notice who makes an appearance on that page...?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Um, notice who makes an appearance on that page...?


 I didn't clock that until now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 19, 2014)

Also, I'm not sure if on CL penalty win is 'worth' more than at least two doubles and an undefeated season.

As much as you can equate any of them with each other, obviously.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 19, 2014)

An infestation of scousers,Im outa here...night night all


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Also, I'm not sure if on CL penalty win is 'worth' more than at least two doubles and an undefeated season.
> 
> As much as you can equate any of them with each other, obviously.


Never said it was worth more. Arguably less I'd say.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Could have been a worse result, but we really should have taken that early gift,got to go all out in Germany fuck all to lose now,can see us selling Ozil in the summer,,dosnt look happy at the club....maybe a swap for *Draxler*



For a moment i thought you meant me.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

There is a problem between Ozil and Giroud, a personality clash that has developed since i last mentioned it. (Scroll back if you can be bothered, i was the only one that mentioned it, (without follow up comments.) Divisions in the dressing room made apparent by the line up tonight.  Ozil has the Wenger ear and it is why Sanogo has appeared, almost out of nowhere.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 20, 2014)

That's two EPL teams out then


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> That's two EPL teams out then


yes because the half-time score is always a good indicator of the full-time result


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 20, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yes because the half-time score is always a good indicator of the full-time result


Both legs are at home to teams that comfortable beat the EPL teams away.

The Giroud dropping was surely due to the turmoil around his personal life wasn't it?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 20, 2014)

What turmoil?


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 20, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> What turmoil?



Alleged affair ,apology on twitter


----------



## Corax (Feb 20, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Alleged affair ,apology on twitter


What with that, and Lloris signing a new contract, he's done a bang up job of making himself look a bit of a dick recently!


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 20, 2014)

Arsenal 125-1 to win champions league


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 20, 2014)

Well this thread has moved on a bit over the last 24 hours! A brilliant start for us and the crowd was buzzing but ultimately a disappointing night. Ozil's miss seemed to suck the buzz out of the place and why he wasn't taken off instead of Cazorla only Wenger knows. Szczesny sending off may be correct as the rules stand but it just felt unfair, he was going for the ball and the penalty should have been enough. 

Second half was a load of rubbish for Arsenal and the atmosphere nose dived from there.  Have to say that Kroos goal was a cracker though.

Finally their fans - yes they were loud and put on a display. But as I've said before I really do dislike these orchestrated fan celebrations.  It feels like I'm watching a performance on "synchronized cheering".


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

Surely better than the oft muted Emirates home crowd?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 20, 2014)

You can't compare home fans and away fans. The correct comparator is better Arsenal's away support. 

To which I say no, I would hate it if we conducted ourselves like that.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 20, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Alleged affair ,apology on twitter



Frenchman? Footballer? Affair? I'm sorry, but I just cannot see it.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 20, 2014)

More a dalliance than an affair...


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 20, 2014)

"I didn't inhale"


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 20, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Frenchman? Footballer? Affair? I'm sorry, but I just cannot see it.



Another Frenchman caught with his pants down? Quelle surprise!


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 20, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> "I didn't inhale"


But I bet she did.....

Anyhow, least night, best part if it? The Arsenal faithful, amazing atmosphere, loudest I've known the Grove.

Until Chesney was sent off (inevitable considering our record in Europe with red cards at this stage) we were their equals, how long we'd have been able keep up that intensity with eleven men is something we'll never know thanks to the ref and ARs Oscar performance. It probably was a penalty but sending off Chesney distroyed the game as a spectacle.

Whatever, this comp' is just a distraction as we don't have a cat in hells chance of winning it. We need to prioritise the FA Cup & League which is why I hope Sonogo was given his second start (who did very well) and not Poldi or Mr Lover Lover 

Lastly, Ozil needs a rest.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

iROBOT said:


> ARs Oscar performance. It probably was a penalty but sending off Chesney distroyed the game as a spectacle.









Oscar performance? It's a two-footed tackle with both feet off the ground that hits Robben's standing leg. What the fuck would it take to get a red card in your world?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

It's actually a one footed tackle and he barely touched him. Certainly not a red card, not really even a penalty.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

Are you still drunk?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Are you still drunk?



No, just hungover.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 20, 2014)

With hindsight it was a very equal game for twenty minutes with Arsenal creating well. Yes the red card did end the game but it was a red card . Not sure Wenger has the tactical nous when down to ten men.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

You can argue that the rules demanding a red in those situations are unfair, but that's neither here nor there. As the rules are today, that was a red all day long. Had it been an Arsenal player taken down like that and a red card not given you'd be baying for blood in here (not you 39th).


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's actually a one footed tackle and he barely touched him. Certainly not a red card, not really even a penalty.



Robben should have been sent off for his dive, eh?


----------



## mack (Feb 20, 2014)

should have been a free kick the other way - Robbens foot was head height - anywhere else on the pitch and that's a free kick


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> No, just hungover.


must try harder


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 21, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> 4th in league !


I bet you'd sacrifice your lonely little brain cell to have had Liverpool finish 4th over the last few seasons...and this one as well


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Oscar performance? It's a two-footed tackle with both feet off the ground that hits Robben's standing leg. What the fuck would it take to get a red card in your world?


Two footed challenge?? ha ha you're delusional. Chesneys left leg is clearly not leading and he bends his right leg hitting AR neither of his boots studs where showing, yes he did leave the ground, that I admit, but is wasnt dangerous play.

Whilst ARs left leg is at head height, studs showing, that's dangerous play all fucking day long. Which would be a free kick anywhere else on the pitch (as mentioned previously by poster "mack")


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## iROBOT (Feb 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


>


 
Very articulate, you’ve surpassed yourself.
Have a biscuit.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

There's clearly nothing I can say that'll get past your bias, so why bother? I hope you're joking when you say that your lot should've had a free kick there. But I think you mean it. Which means I can safely disregard your opinions on anything to do with football from now on. Cheers.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 21, 2014)

You think I'm kidding and I think you are delusional, so be it.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

I think you're delusional as well. Pretty sure most Arsenal fans aren't like you. Thank fuck.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 21, 2014)

iROBOT said:


> .
> Whilst ARs left leg is at head height, studs showing, that's dangerous play all fucking day long. Which would be a free kick anywhere else on the pitch (as mentioned previously by another "mack")



mack was taking the piss.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I think you're delusional as well. Pretty sure most Arsenal fans aren't like you. Thank fuck.


LOL, so you know "most Arsenal fans?' That's quite a claim.


goldenecitrone said:


> mack was taking the piss.


Was he? Well I'd like him to say that before I believe you.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

You'd think the  would be a clue....


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> You'd think the  would be a clue....


Not conclusive in my book.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

mack - explain yourself to this confused gooner.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 21, 2014)

So. Ok.

At what point is having your foot up to head hight studs showing not a free kick?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

iROBOT said:


> LOL, so you know "most Arsenal fans?' That's quite a claim.


Did I say I know most Arsenal fans? Crikey, but you're grasping.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

iROBOT said:


> So. Ok.
> 
> At what point is having your foot up to head hight studs showing not a free kick?


When there's no-one around to possibly hurt? You'll notice Robben jumps for the ball well before Chesny piles in.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Did I say I know most Arsenal fans? Crikey, but you're grasping.


 
iPad...hard to read the small print.

Pedant.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 21, 2014)

iROBOT said:


> So. Ok.
> 
> At what point is having your foot up to head hieght studs showing not a free kick?


Well?


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 21, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> I bet you'd sacrifice your lonely little brain cell to have had Liverpool finish 4th over the last few seasons...and this one as well



4th and no trophies?  Yes you're so right!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 21, 2014)

iROBOT said:


> So. Ok.
> 
> At what point is having your foot up to head hight studs showing not a free kick?



Perhaps you should email this query to UEFA?


----------



## mack (Feb 21, 2014)

I love it when a plan comes together 

leaping in the air with your foot at head height is dangerous play - I'm surprised no Arsenal player or even the crowd questioned this decision?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

You're too subtle mack


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Had a fucking huge row with them on telephone and Twitter today.  I'm out of contract, playing hard ball.





Pickman's model said:


> must try harder



Today i have signed a new twelve month contract with Virgin Media. 43% reduction in my monthly bill.

This is my first ever multi quote post and it was done by accident and i can't remember what i did.


----------



## Corax (Feb 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Today i have signed a new twelve month contract with Virgin Media. 43% reduction in my monthly bill.
> 
> This is my first ever multi quote post and it was done by accident and i can't remember what i did.


You hit quote on one post. 
Then you hit quote on another post. 
It's hardly rocket surgery...   

The clever bit was posting it on entirely the wrong thread (I assume)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 21, 2014)

Corax said:


> You hit quote on one post.
> Then you hit quote on another post.
> It's hardly rocket surgery...
> 
> The clever bit was posting it on entirely the wrong thread (I assume)



You got the last bit wrong but otherwise it was a good post.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 22, 2014)

Pathetic Arsenal are taking the mickey out of Everton and the FA Cup 

http://metro.co.uk/2014/02/21/theyr...-just-weeks-after-shafting-liverpool-4313028/ via @MetroUK

Disgrace to do this in the name of safety when it's about making money.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2014)

You wanna see that third goal. It's a moment that will be spoken of for many years to come.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2014)

This is supposed to be the new statue of Dennis Bergkamp.

 

I don't have much experience of sculpting in bronze but i'm sure i could have got a better likeness.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 22, 2014)

It's Billy Mitchell


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## TitanSound (Feb 25, 2014)

Joel Campbell just scored a lovely goal against United


----------



## chieftain (Feb 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This is supposed to be the new statue of Dennis Bergkamp.
> 
> View attachment 49004
> 
> I don't have much experience of sculpting in bronze but i'm sure i could have got a better likeness.



Foots dangerously high there Dennis, yellow card for that and a red card for the sculptor (its nothing like him)


----------



## chieftain (Feb 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This is supposed to be the new statue of Dennis Bergkamp.
> 
> View attachment 49004
> 
> I don't have much experience of sculpting in bronze but i'm sure i could have got a better likeness.



Perhaps Arsene sculpted it, what with his bad eyes etc...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2014)

chieftain said:


> *Perhaps Arsene sculpted it*, what with his bad eyes etc...



He hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 26, 2014)

Been on a bit of a nostalgia hunt this morning. 

Came across this


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 26, 2014)

That's how you take a pen Ozil!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 26, 2014)

Makes me feel a bit sad tbh - so many memories there.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 26, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Joel Campbell just scored a lovely goal against United


His work permit comes through in the summer, whether that means he gets into our first team is anyones guess.

One thing for sure  is that he's a prodigious talent.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 28, 2014)

Arsenal's Laurent Koscielny donates €600k to save accordion factory http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...rsenal-player-accordion-factory-donates-tulle


----------



## Supine (Feb 28, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> Arsenal's Laurent Koscielny donates €600k to save accordion factory http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...rsenal-player-accordion-factory-donates-tulle



The article says he was part of an investment group who donated. It's title says he donated it. Slack journalism...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Wenger has just been arrested.


----------



## Corax (Feb 28, 2014)

Reports that Bergkamp's set to come in as LvG's number two in the summer.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Wenger has just been arrested.
> View attachment 49332


Rumours were he was trying to re-sign Oleg Luznhy and Igor Stepanovs to resolve the defensive crisis.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Rumours were he was trying to re-sign Oleg Luznhy and Igor Stepanovs to resolve the defensive crisis.



He is too big a man to do that.



Spoiler


----------



## MrSki (Mar 1, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> Arsenal's Laurent Koscielny donates €600k to save accordion factory http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...rsenal-player-accordion-factory-donates-tulle


I like a bit of accordion.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

Thirty minutes played and it feels like a lifetime, it's always dull watching, playing against Stoke City. Hope they get relegated.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 1, 2014)

Mighty Stoke, West Ham and Fulham all clinging on grimly. Well played so far lads.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

Some very nasty tackles coming from Stoke City, not even trying to win the ball; the intent is to cause injury.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

FFS!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

Giroud mouthing to the ref; "You're a fucking cheat, you're a fucking cheat."


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 1, 2014)

sanogo just blew his big chance.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 1, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sanogo just blew his big chance.


Nothing sums up the opportunity Arsenal flushed down the toilet in January more than that miss.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

That's a no go for Sanogo. (The ball is still rising)


----------



## Dandred (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## little_legs (Mar 1, 2014)

Sometimes when I watch Liverpool, it feels like I am watching the old Arsenal 
What a shit day it has been. Fucking Stoke.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Mar 2, 2014)

We have 6 tough games in a row after this weekend, so we get ourselves prepared for it by playing like fucking shite at Stoke


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 3, 2014)

You can learn a lot from history, we can draw strength from our history.  In 2001-02 Arsenal were third at the start of March, with 54 points from 27 games, (third now with 59 point from 28 games), before completing a glorious 13-game winning streak brought them the title by seven points. We won the FA Cup that season as well.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 3, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You can learn a lot from history, we can draw strength from our history.  In 2001-02 Arsenal were third at the start of March, with 54 points from 27 games, (third now with 59 point from 28 games), before completing a glorious 13-game winning streak brought them the title by seven points. We won the FA Cup that season as well.



You'll need more than the 2 shots on target during the Stoke game to repeat this though fella.


----------



## agricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> We have 6 tough games in a row after this weekend, so we get ourselves prepared for it by playing like fucking shite at Stoke



Make that 5 tough games, strong rumours abound that the referee for the FA Cup game is......


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You can learn a lot from history, we can draw strength from our history...


You _are_ history.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> You _are_ history.


yes, we make it you read it


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 6, 2014)

Wilshere out for six weeks 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26470890


----------



## mack (Mar 6, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Wilshere out for six weeks
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26470890



Nice one Aggs!


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 6, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Wilshere out for six weeks
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26470890


Bollox,going to miss our annual battle for CL qualification then


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 7, 2014)

Can I just say a royal fuck you too international football. Thank you.


----------



## mack (Mar 7, 2014)

If you're wondering why Mertasakers(BFG) trending on twitter right now 

https://vine.co/v/MqaBT5qDuU6


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 7, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Can I just say a royal fuck you too international football. Thank you.


Should have been taken off as soon as he was injured,not fucking being played for another half hour or so


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 8, 2014)

"Arsenal are a team that wants to look after the ball, they want to be in possession, and their combination play is as good as it gets. If you look beyond the silverware argument [nine years without one] and focus on the football club, they have always been able to qualify for the Champions League, and that shows great consistency. They built themselves a new ground, they are able to cope with losing top players such as Thierry Henry, Patrick Vieira and Cesc Fábregas, they develop their own young players and they have a clear football philosophy.

"That seems more of a success story to me than clubs that are prepared to spend £300m to win a trophy. I suppose I am a bit of a romantic, but I think Arsenal have been very successful over the last 15 to 20 years." - Roberto Martínez.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/mar/07/roberto-martinez-everton-arsenal-fa-cup-sixth-round

I don't think that is mind games, i think that is calling it true. That's good enough for me. I want us to win but not at any cost.

And to the knockers out there, if you really think we are shit because we didn't throw money at a trophy you have lost sight of the game. You are the ones that have taken your eyes off the ball.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 8, 2014)

I am afraid that I become a pessimist at this time of the season but I suppose a pessimist is never disappointed. 

Arsenal play exciting entertaining football but today is all about winning.


----------



## Supine (Mar 8, 2014)

Ozil


----------



## MrSki (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Supine (Mar 8, 2014)

Great goals


----------



## MrSki (Mar 8, 2014)

Good game. Especially for an early kick off.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2014)

Ace result. Good on Ozil for being man of the match


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2014)

Good performance and result esp without Wilshere, Ramsay and Walcott,now onto the Bayern second leg game with nothing really to lose.......


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2014)

Chelski v The Spuds...draw? Spud win?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 9, 2014)

WEMBLEY, WEMBLEY, we're the famous Arsenal and we're going to Wembley!


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 9, 2014)

Citeh or Wigwam in the semi then,cooommmmmmannnn Wigan.......


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 9, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Citeh or Wigwam in the semi then,cooommmmmmannnn Wigan.......


 
Fucking well done to Wigan, who'd have thought it - against all odds!!!!! ...can't take anything for granted though, if they play like they have today, it's going to be a hard match.


----------



## marshall (Mar 9, 2014)

C'mon, it should be a breeze, the w/e couldn't have worked out any better.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 9, 2014)

marshall said:


> C'mon, it should be a breeze, the w/e couldn't have worked out any better.


 The League cup final of 2011 shoulda been a breeze as well....


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 10, 2014)

marshall said:


> the w/e couldn't have worked out any better.


true, and our players really deserve shooting if they don't win the thing now. However, I have a whole lifetime of the disappointment of Arsenal messing up finals where they started faves, so I'm _still_ pessimistic


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 10, 2014)

There is no outcome which won't include tears!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2014)

Streathamite said:


> true, and our players really deserve shooting if they don't win the thing now. However, I have a whole lifetime of the disappointment of Arsenal messing up finals where they started faves, so I'm _still_ pessimistic


that's funny, because i can remember fa cup wins in 1979, 93, 98, 2002, 2003, and 2005, as well as the league cup win in 1993, so they haven't done quite as bad as you suggest.


----------



## strung out (Mar 10, 2014)

I know, it must be awful being an Arsenal fan and having to cope with all the disappointment and misery it entails


----------



## strung out (Mar 10, 2014)

In the last 40 odd years - 5 league titles, 5 times league runners up, 6 FA cups, 2 league cups, a European trophy, twice runners up in Europe.

The disappointment must be hard to live with sometimes 

(((Streathamite)))


----------



## Balbi (Mar 10, 2014)

MY TEAM HAS WON AN INSUFFICENT NUMBER OF TROPHIES WHILE HAVING QUALITY PLAYERS, FINANCIAL SECURITY, CHALLENGING EVERY SEASON AND A SHINY NEW GROUND #FirstDivisionProblems


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2014)

Can't see a repeat of last year's result in tonights game but we have nothing to lose and the pressure is off to a certain extent,as long as we give a good account of ourselves........


----------



## chieftain (Mar 11, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Can't see a repeat of last year's result in tonights game but we have nothing to lose and the pressure is off to a certain extent,as long as we give a good account of ourselves........



Eh? The pressure is only off if you don't mind losing and leaving the Champions League? 

I would hope they would fight like f**k if it was my team (which they never actually do and aren't even in the CL) theres always an outside chance, go for it.


----------



## Supine (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm nervous. Hopefully this will be a classic match


----------



## strung out (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm sure as long as they play some nice pretty football, don't hurt anyone and go out with honour, playing football the right way, Arsenal fans won't mind getting knocked out.

That's the Arsenal philosophy isn't it? Personally I preferred Arsenal when they were hard as nails and actually won stuff.


----------



## mack (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll be hoping Arsenal score first and make a game of it...


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Eh? The pressure is only off if you don't mind losing and leaving the Champions League?
> 
> I would hope they would fight like f**k if it was my team (which they never actually do and aren't even in the CL) theres always an outside chance, go for it.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Eh? The pressure is only off if you don't mind losing and leaving the Champions League?
> 
> I would hope they would fight like f**k if it was my team (which they never actually do and aren't even in the CL) theres always an outside chance, go for it.


 We're not really expected to win away against the best team in Europe right now are we? I do hope we go all out for it though,better to try and fail than not give a toss at all Im sure some famous ancient Chinese philosopher once said.....;


----------



## Supine (Mar 11, 2014)

We're on the ropes. Time to get our passing game together.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2014)

Nothing is really happening here for us atm.....


----------



## Supine (Mar 11, 2014)

Only ozil and ox can keep the ball. Everyone else just gets scared and tries to loose the ball ASAP.

Time for a serious team talk I reckon


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe that was the gameplan for the first half.
The Ox has been outstanding. Podolski needs to be taken off. I don't know who is on the bench but if Rosicky is then then put him on. Need to see more effort from Giroud, i'm a bit irritated seeing him flapping his arms in complaint and doing little else but at least he put a header on target.
Mertesacker has been massive if a little dodgy at the back, Koscielny understandably looks a bit rusty.

All to play for.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2014)

Lacking pace when we break into their final third,thats where we miss Theo.......


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2014)

Interesting.......


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2014)

Robben really is a cheating cunt at times


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 11, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Robben really is a cheating cunt at times



If by 'at times' you mean 'at all times' then, yes, he's a flapping, diving, cheating cunt


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice save Flappy......


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2014)

We look spent in the end, decent effort but was always a bridge too far, the damage was done 3 weeks,if only Ozil had'nt missed that penalty at the Emerites


----------



## peterkro (Mar 11, 2014)

Fair play to the Arse,gave the best club side a game,not a side to be ashamed of losing against.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2014)

BM are a bloody good team but cynical as fuck....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm proud of my team tonight, we just came up a bit short against arguably the best team in the world. We are out of the competition but we weren't beaten tonight. We responded well when we went a goal down, we got back in the game when we could have let our heads drop.
I love Rosicky, he made a difference when he came on.
Arjen Robben is a professional cheat, what he does, his mindset, is everything that's wrong with football and our society.
Credit to the Bayern Munich fans for creating a great atmosphere in a fantastic footballing arena. I would not want to sit anywhere near the guy/girl with the big drum but it came across well in my living room along with the singing.

We can walk on with our head up.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 11, 2014)

That Ian Wright thing on ITV4 in a few minutes i want to watch. My mum died a week ago today and you take your comforts where you can.
Play up! play up! and play the game!
http://www.itv.com/itv4/


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 11, 2014)

Best team won it. Simple as that


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That Ian Wright thing on ITV4 in a few minutes i want to watch. My mum died a week ago today and you take your comforts where you can.
> Play up! play up! and play the game!
> http://www.itv.com/itv4/


 Ah man sorry to hear about your mum


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 11, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Ah man sorry to hear about your mum



Thank you. The first part of that Ian Wright thing has already reduced me to tears and that's good. He's talking frankly about his own life and it's giving some strength.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2014)

Ozil out for a few weeks with a hamstring apparently


----------



## Voley (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your Mum, Dexter.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 11, 2014)

Me too, Dex


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 11, 2014)

Voley said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mum, Dexter.



Thank you. That Ian Wright thing just set me off a bit but it came at the right time, it was perfect timing. It was good to see him cry and talk about a funeral and grief. I don't idolise anyone but he was a working class boy that got lucky, similar age to me, similar hurt growing up, i love the way we expressed himself so freely just as he did on the football pitch. That's a proper man.

My mum was a semi secret Gooner and when we beat Everton on saturday it gave me some comfort. I don't mind losing as long as we have played well and haven't been cheated. I don't want us to cheat either.

I draw a lot of analogies from The Arsenal to my personal life and i love Wenger because of the psychology & philosophy he elucidates which i extrapolate into a wider meaning of life. I love Chomsky as well but i think he is wrong about the purpose of competitive sport being just a distraction, maybe he never watched The Arsenal, maybe i haven't read enough Chomsky.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 11, 2014)

Documentary : Ian Wright Nothing to Something.


----------



## Voley (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll watch that later, Dexter. I used to like Wright a lot, too. Was lucky enough to stand on the North Bank at Highbury on its last day before they put seats in. He got a hat trick and just pipped Gary Lineker to become top scorer in the league that season. Arsenal scored five that day and were incredible. I'm glad you're finding a bit of comfort in stuff like this. Whenever I see footage of Liverpool in the glory days I always imagine my old man in the crowd there somewhere (he invariably was) having the time of his life and it makes me smile.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 13, 2014)

I think Bendtner ought to stop blaming Arsenal for his problems, it would be one of the first important steps he could make to addressing the personal issues that seem to plague him. 
http://www.theguardian.com/football...ner-accused-dropped-pants-taxi-driver-arsenal


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think Bendtner ought to stop blaming Arsenal for his problems, it would be one of the first important steps he could make to addressing the personal issues that seem to plague him.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...ner-accused-dropped-pants-taxi-driver-arsenal


sorry, where's he blaming arsenal for his problems there? seems to me he's blaming what people have read in papers. and this sort of sorry incident's unlikely to improve matters in that regard.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 13, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> sorry, where's he blaming arsenal for his problems there? seems to me he's blaming what people have read in papers. and this sort of sorry incident's unlikely to improve matters in that regard.



He thinks Arsenal have treated him badly, the transfer to Palace that fell through at the start of this season. He thinks the fans have turned on him unfairly when we all wanted him to do well, more so than himself. He is a high profile figure whose public behaviour gets reported, only he can do something about that. Sure, he is not blaming Arsenal in that report but that's the underlying issue with him.

Sometimes an inflated ego can be an attractive thing, be it in a rock 'n roll star or a footballer, but that ego then needs to deliver to the back of the hall. Bendtner has never really delivered, most of us end up as failures in life and it hurts us, we hurt ourselves and others. I think that's what he has been doing for sometime and he won't get much sympathy because he has been more fortunate than most.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> He thinks Arsenal have treated him badly, the transfer to Palace that fell through at the start of this season. He thinks the fans have turned on him unfairly when we all wanted him to do well, more so than himself. He is a high profile figure whose public behaviour gets reported, only he can do something about that. Sure, he is not blaming Arsenal in that report but that's the underlying issue with him.
> 
> Sometimes an inflated ego can be an attractive thing, be it in a rock 'n roll star or a footballer, but that ego then needs to deliver to the back of the hall. Bendtner has never really delivered, most of us end up as failures in life and it hurts us, we hurt ourselves and others. I think that's what he has been doing for sometime and he won't get much sympathy because he has been more fortunate than most.


he started for arsenal 83 times and come on as a sub 88 times, scoring 45 goals in total (http://www.soccerbase.com/players/player.sd?player_id=42482). not entirely unrespectable.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2014)

45 goals over 9 years isn't that great. So not unrespectable, just falling short of what he thinks he can do.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> 45 goals over 9 years isn't that great. So not unrespectable, just falling short of what he thinks he can do.


i'm sure he's made one or two goals over the same period.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 14, 2014)

It looks unlikely that he (Bendtner) will play for Arsenal again. Asked whether this week's controversy meant Bendtner had blown his last chance to convince the manager he could come good, Wenger's reply was tellingly curt: "He is at the end of his contract in the summer."
http://www.theguardian.com/football...endtner-arsenal-career-over-wenger-copenhagen


----------



## Utopia (Mar 15, 2014)

Post removed….poor taste. Sorry.


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2014)

It's gone very quiet on this thread. 

Unsurprising really I guess, given how you must all be feeling ahead of the inevitable trouncing you'll receive tomorrow (today). The fear is tangible.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 16, 2014)

Corax said:


> It's gone very quiet on this thread.
> 
> Unsurprising really I guess, given how you must all be feeling ahead of the inevitable trouncing you'll receive tomorrow (today). The fear is tangible.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2014)

Corax said:


> It's gone very quiet on this thread.
> 
> Unsurprising really I guess, given how you must all be feeling ahead of the inevitable trouncing you'll receive tomorrow (today). The fear is tangible.


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm predicting 2-1 Spurs this afternoon 







That's red cards btw, not goals.


----------



## Supine (Mar 16, 2014)

Corax said:


> It's gone very quiet on this thread.
> 
> Unsurprising really I guess, given how you must all be feeling ahead of the inevitable trouncing you'll receive tomorrow (today). The fear is tangible.



Nah, we're just relaxing and enjoying the nice weather.

Time to stick one over the spuds now though


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2014)

Supine said:


> Nah, we're just relaxing and enjoying the nice weather.
> 
> Time to stick one over the spuds now though


Ha! Dream on sonny - you've got no chance of taking anything from this game! 

Always makes me laugh how delusional some fans can be.


----------



## Supine (Mar 16, 2014)

Goal <runs around the room>


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2014)

Supine said:


> Goal <runs around the room>


Lucky toe-poke and deflection.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2014)

Gibbs well off the pace,getting turned inside out by Townsend,be happy to reach HT 1-0 up atm......


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2014)

That card should have been orange tbh.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2014)

Good start and then our lads went asleep a for bit......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

Totally in control, Rosicky i love you. Need to keep the ball better. Giroud has not had a sniff but Szczesny has not had a save to make.
It's a cracking match on a beautiful day, credit to Spurs fans for singing their hearts out adding to a great atmosphere, at one point it sounded like a lament and the next moment a rallying call.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2014)

Szczesny almost fucked up there,hope it dos'nt take a Spud goal to wake us up.......


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2014)

All over the fucking shop atm,need to get a grip.......


----------



## xes (Mar 16, 2014)

you all smell of wee
you all smell of weeeeee
fucking wanky bastards
you all smell of wee


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2014)

xes said:


> you all smell of wee
> you all smell of weeeeee
> fucking wanky bastards
> you all smell of wee


And poo.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

There you go. Never give up , never lose hope. Play the best game you can with what life deals you. It's not over yet.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2014)

And relax.....Our defence was outstanding today,need to play much much better against Chelsea next week


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

Koscielny had a world class second half.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2014)

Corax said:


> It's gone very quiet on this thread.
> 
> Unsurprising really I guess, given how you must all be feeling ahead of the inevitable trouncing you'll receive tomorrow (today). The fear is tangible.


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>


Well at least there's something we can agree on then. All those new signings will have settled in and adapted to the EPL, and we'll be a real force. 

Good for you Gingerman - it's refreshing to see such sensible objectivity coming from a gooner.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2014)

Corax said:


> Well at least there's something we can agree on then. All those new signings will have settled in and adapted to the EPL, and we'll be a real force.
> 
> Good for you Gingerman - it's refreshing to see such sensible objectivity coming from a gooner.


Thats the spirit,if nothing else works, a total pig-headed unwillingness to look facts in the face will see you Spuds through


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2014)

fuck off spuds, arsene has resurrected the spirit of george graham, 1-0 to the arsenal .......


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Thats the spirit,if nothing else works, a total pig-headed unwillingness to look facts in the face will see you Spuds through.....


Any better suggestions?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> Ha! Dream on sonny - you've got no chance of taking anything from this game!
> 
> Always makes me laugh how delusional some fans can be.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 17, 2014)

"To dare is to do, to dare is to do, 13 league titles,  you've only won 2"


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> Ha! Dream on sonny - you've got no chance of taking anything from this game!
> 
> Always makes me laugh how delusional some fans can be.



Would you like some ketchup with those words? May make them taste better when you're eating them


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2014)

Hmm... Starting to suspect some gooners are a tad, er... 'literal'


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Documentary : Ian Wright Nothing to Something.



Just caught up with that last night. What a truly great programme.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2014)

I wonder if my fellow Gunners remember when we would play outstandingly for 20/30 mins be 1/2/3 nil up in the first half and by the time it was 90 mins we'd lost or drawn the game?

What were the accusations from the press? "no plan B" "no bottle" "not able to maintain a lead" "rubbish defenders" “all flash and no trousers” etc (ad infinitum). Do you also remember the first Spuds win at the Grove, the one with the Rose wonder goal?? We were all over them (same type of stats as sat's game but in our favour) but (yet) we were the team “in decline” 

Now that we shown (more than once this season) some bottle/a plan b and outstanding defensive displays, apparentley we are now “second best” "not as good" as the Spuds, "lacked forward drive and creativity".

You just cant win where the press are concerned when you support the mighty Arsenal.

I've got used to it.
UTA!!


----------



## chieftain (Mar 19, 2014)

iROBOT said:


> Do you also remember the first Spuds win at the Grove, the one with the Rose wonder goal??



The Danny Rose wonder goal was scored at the lane fella:


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 21, 2014)

God I hope we get summit from the game tomorrow,our record against Moroniho's Chelsea is fucking abysmal,be nice if Wenger's 1000th game in charge ends with a victory....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 21, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> God I hope we get summit from the game tomorrow,our record against Moroniho's Chelsea is fucking abysmal,be nice if Wenger's 1000th game in charge ends with a victory....



Don't let the fuckers beat you. A draw would be a good result. For us.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 21, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Don't let the fuckers beat you. A draw would be a good result. For us.


 Would'nt be too disappointed with a draw


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 22, 2014)

Fuck me. 2 down in 6 minutes. Wtf.


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2014)

Bloody hell!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm going to have to skin up. I have a feeling my nerves will be tested for the next hour or so!


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2014)

Just listening to this on Radio 5. Looking forward to seeing this on MOTD tonight. Sounds like a hell of a match.


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2014)

They reckon the wrong bloke got sent off. is this right?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 22, 2014)

Voley said:


> They reckon the wrong bloke got sent off. is this right?



Gibbs has gone off down the tunnel after The Ox was given a red card. The ref has not got a clue.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep.

This is a fucking farce.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 22, 2014)

Voley said:


> They reckon the wrong bloke got sent off. is this right?



Yep. Sent off Gibbs when it was clearly Oxlade Chamberlain


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2014)

oh dear 

this is quite entertaining


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Gibbs has gone off down the tunnel after The Ox was given a red card. The ref has not got a clue.



Oh God. That sounds proper shit. Reminds me of that bloke getting three yellow cards that time.


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2014)

fair play to Oxlade for going up to the ref and saying that it was him. Ref is a clueless muppet. (it was a good save though  )


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 22, 2014)

Not watching the game but one's literally built like well ...an ox..and one like a mountain goat. Happy 1000 arsene


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2014)

4th officials giving it the Arsene "I didn't see anything" defense...


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 22, 2014)

Happy anniversary Arsene


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2014)

4-0


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2014)

Jesus. How many are they gonna put past them?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 22, 2014)

Shambolic. So much so i don't recognise my team. I we have to take this on the chin. Season still has a lot to offer.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 22, 2014)

Wonderful game


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome game.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 22, 2014)

Dunno who's worse.  Officials or your lot.   This is terrible, terrible stuff.   Only decent player is your goalie, Oxy.


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2014)

it'sfunnybecauseit'strue


----------



## Balbi (Mar 22, 2014)

BT's HT coverage interrupted as Marriner sends off Ian Wright and attempts to send Avram Grant to the stand


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 22, 2014)

Just watching Flamini now very animated with his teammates, making them move, bossing them, it's what we need.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh Dear.


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2014)

olay!


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 22, 2014)

Fresh legs   Have Arsenal made all their subs?


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2014)

This is unreal.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 22, 2014)

Sala-malaikum


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice to see Mourinho leave the game before the whistle so he doesn't have to shake Wenger's hand.


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> Nice to see Mourinho leave the game before the whistle so he doesn't have to shake Wenger's hand.


petty shit that makes him look like a cunt, but it's still quite funny.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 22, 2014)

Freak result.  One in a thousand.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 22, 2014)

We were torn apart but we will piece ourselves back together for the next match.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 22, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> Nice to see Mourinho leave the game before the whistle so he doesn't have to shake Wenger's hand.



Mourinho has no class whatsoever. A true turd of a man.


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 22, 2014)

He done the same against Sherwood. Does he have to rush off and get the tea ready?


----------



## Corax (Mar 22, 2014)

Cracking result 

If Levy was your chairman he'd probably be on the phone to his next manager right now


----------



## yardbird (Mar 22, 2014)

I wonder if anyone put a fiver on this result?
If so they would have got pretty good odds and be grinning all the way to the bookies


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 22, 2014)

yardbird said:


> I wonder if anyone put a fiver on this result?
> If so they would have got pretty good odds and be grinning all the way to the bookies



Maybe that's where Mourinho was scooting off to at the end. The cunt.


----------



## poului (Mar 22, 2014)

'Sup, fellas?!


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 22, 2014)

Ian Wright just said 'bollocking' live on BT Sport. Cheered me up a bit.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 22, 2014)

Fucking embarrassing that,17 goals conceded in the three away fixtures to Liverpool, Chelsea and City totally unacceptable,our early Saturday kickoffs have been a fucking disaster, concentrate now on finishing in the top 4 and winning the FA cup


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 23, 2014)

The real case of mistaken identity is the one where arsenal posed as title contenders


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 23, 2014)

What I don't understand...22 players on the pitch, management staff, all the associated people on the scene of the mistaken identity, why the hell doesn't someone calmly stop and tell the ref what a mistake he's made? It's madness. At least Mertesacker approaches JT and tells him what's happened and for the 2 of them to have a chat with the ref. If I was Wenger (and wanted justice) I'd have marched on the pitch and prevented the game from happening until the mistake was sorted.

It's just been suggested on MOTD 2 that Ox is  the better player and hence Arsenal didn't really make a fuss, which seems believable, and not really on IMO.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 23, 2014)

There's a quote on the BBC where Wenger explains that the ref didn't see the incident. That's refreshing!


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> What I don't understand...22 players on the pitch, management staff, all the associated people on the scene of the mistaken identity, why the hell doesn't someone calmly stop and tell the ref what a mistake he's made? It's madness. At least Mertesacker approaches JT and tells him what's happened and for the 2 of them to have a chat with the ref. If I was Wenger (and wanted justice) I'd have marched on the pitch and prevented the game from happening until the mistake was sorted.
> 
> It's just been suggested on MOTD 2 that Ox is  the better player and hence Arsenal didn't really make a fuss, which seems believable, and not really on IMO.


Someone did: Oxlade-Chamberlain


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 23, 2014)

What a fucking shite w/e of football,thought the Spuds were at least going to provide some comic relief but no they had to snatch victory from the jaws of defeat did'nt they ?


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2014)

What a great w/e of football


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 23, 2014)

Just read somewhere  that in the last 5 years (incl this season) our away games against other clubs in the top 4 have seen us win once, draw once and lose 13, 13 goals scored, 44 against,shocking statistic


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 23, 2014)

Corax said:


> What a great w/e of football


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 25, 2014)

Well that was a great response to last Saturdays embarrassment wasn't it?  Everton coming up fast on our backside as well


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 26, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Well that was a great response to last Saturdays embarrassment wasn't it?  Everton coming up fast on our backside as well


 
I have tickets for the semi V Wigan. Sure thing, right? Right?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> I have tickets for the semi V Wigan. Sure thing, right? Right?


i'll give you a fiver for them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Well that was a great response to last Saturdays embarrassment wasn't it?  Everton coming up fast on our backside as well


up the arse d'you mean?


----------



## Supine (Mar 27, 2014)

So, we're playing City on Saturday and Everton have a game in hand.

Looks like the fight for 4th place is on


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 27, 2014)

Supine said:


> So, we're playing City on Saturday and Everton have a game in hand.
> 
> Looks like the fight for 4th place is on


Gone from being top of the League to fighting for 4th place in the space of a few weeks


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 28, 2014)

If you thought the last couple of games were rough - strap yourselves in folks - things might get a lot rougher on Saturday...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 28, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> If you thought the last couple of games were rough - strap yourselves in folks - things might get a lot rougher on Saturday...


one good piece of news is that Silva is apparently doubtful for the match, which would be a relief as i thought he looked outstanding in midweek and i'd be exceptionally worried how our "defence" would handle him.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 29, 2014)

Citeh 1-0 up without too much effort,no pace and no penatration from our lot as usual,there is where we really miss Walcott


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 29, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> one good piece of news is that Silva is apparently doubtful for the match, which would be a relief as i thought he looked outstanding in midweek and i'd be exceptionally worried how our "defence" would handle him.



Not that doubtful, unfortunately.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 29, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> one good piece of news is that Silva is apparently doubtful for the match, which would be a relief as i thought he looked outstanding in midweek and i'd be exceptionally worried how our "defence" would handle him.


Hang on, you're leeds?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 29, 2014)

All square. Flamini.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 29, 2014)

Good start to the 2nd half....


----------



## Supine (Mar 29, 2014)

1 1


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 29, 2014)

Giroud to now bag a hat trick.

Maybe


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm more than happy with that result.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 29, 2014)

Flamini redeems himself for Tuesday,happy with the point,coulda been worse.....


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 29, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Giroud to now bag a hat trick.
> 
> Maybe


Got some magic beans I can sell you


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 29, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Hang on, you're leeds?


fuck off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 29, 2014)

got 2 ticks for today from a bloke in the pub, fucking proper halfway line pearlers, enjoyed it immensely, good game which we should have won, good atmosphere and quite lively, pity we couldn't get the win cos they were there for the taking imo.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 29, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuck off


What?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 29, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> What?


leeds ffs


----------



## Corax (Mar 29, 2014)

Stop supporting Leeds then.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 30, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> I'm more than happy with that result.



You're not the only one!


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 30, 2014)

Everton win,big game for us at Goodison next week then.......


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 31, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> good atmosphere and quite lively



yeah - it was good on Saturday actually.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 2, 2014)

The Arsenal team are given a display of the 'Gymno Frame' in December 1932. A frankly dangerous-looking contraption, which you can see in operation here.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 2, 2014)

August 1936: the Arsenal team using that formidably draining training method known as 'the brisk walk' up Tufnell Park Road.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 2, 2014)

Bloody hell, you had a few young 'uns in the team even then!


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 2, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bloody hell, you had a few young 'uns in the team even then!



Not so. The shorter gentleman to the right in the white shirt and dark jacket is David Rappaport.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 2, 2014)

They look like they are going down the pub. Last one there had to get the drinks.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> August 1936: the Arsenal team using that formidably draining training method known as 'the brisk walk' up Tufnell Park Road.
> View attachment 51455


Proper old school haircuts,a dab of brillo cream and bobs yer uncle....


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 2, 2014)

MrSki said:


> They look like they are going down the pub. Last one there had to get the drinks.









Probably have one of Stan's smooth clean fags as well.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 5, 2014)

"If you lose your hair and you've taken something to make your hair grow, it might not be good, especially for the rest of your body." - Wenger.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/apr/04/arsenal-injuries-supplements-arsene-wenger


----------



## Corax (Apr 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> "If you lose your hair and you've taken something to make your hair grow, it might not be good, especially for the rest of your body." - Wenger.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/apr/04/arsenal-injuries-supplements-arsene-wenger


Three days late?  

Actually, when I remind myself of some of the slightly odder aspects of medicine in France (eg 'heavy legs') then maybe it's not quite so surprising.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

Monreal comes in for Gibbs at left back and Ramsey is on the bench. Massive match this.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 6, 2014)

Just wish it was not an early kick-off!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Just wish it was not an early kick-off!



Hangover? I struggled to get up before lunchtime myself today.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 6, 2014)

No. Just don't seem to do that well away from home with lunchtime kick-offs.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2014)

Need to get something out of this game,a Toffee win could mean squeeky bum time for us.........


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2014)

1-0 down,defence all over the shop......


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 6, 2014)

Crumbling against another top five team. Not looking good.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 6, 2014)

Fucksake


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2014)

Everton all over us atm,need to get a grip.......


----------



## The Boy (Apr 6, 2014)

MrSki said:


> No. Just don't seem to do that well away from home with lunchtime kick-offs.



Drinking culture?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2014)

God what we'd give for a Lukaku right now......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

Dreadful stuff from us, Everton good value for their lead.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Dreadful stuff from us, Everton good value for their lead.


Indeed,they've looked inspired we on the other hand have looked insipid


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Indeed,they've looked inspired we on the other hand have looked insipid



I usually notice us being taken apart down our left hand flank, this time it's the right hand flank and the again losing the ball in the middle. Monreal and Vermaelen are not up to the mark, neither is Giroud; i've lost patience with him.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2014)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> God what we'd give for a Lukaku right now......



If Everton steal 4th doubt Lukaku is off anywhere, certainly not to Spurs. 

The Toffees only need a draw (as things stand) from game in hand to get above Arsenal. Been a big slump this


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2014)

Badgers said:


> If Everton steal 4th doubt Lukaku is off anywhere, certainly not to Spurs.
> 
> The Toffees only need a draw (as things stand) from game in hand to get above Arsenal. Been a big slump this


Can't believe Chelsea let him go out on loan esp when you consider their problems up front this season,bloke's a beast another Drogba......


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Need to get something out of this game,a Toffee win could mean squeeky bum time for us.........


Squeeky bum time it is then


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2014)

65 min gone,we're 3-0 down and only now do we bring on subs


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2014)

Tired, lethargic, clueless, and really doing nothing more than simply going through the motions.........


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

The capitulation continues.
We lack class but more importantly to ride this out we need confidence, that's also missing. We are timid and wounded, opponents know that. That was difficult to watch.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2014)

An insipid clueless performance,our League form since the start of the year has been fucking gash,need to make amends in the FA semi final next weekend.....


----------



## Corax (Apr 6, 2014)

Fucksake you cunts. The one time I want you to win a fucking match 

Twats.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

Corax said:


> Fucksake you cunts. The one time I want you to win a fucking match
> 
> Twats.



If you had any sense you would support us more often


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 6, 2014)

That game was appalling  The back 4 were all over the shop. Useless.

Might be time to bump my 'Wenger Out' thread  - I usually end up doing so at some point towards the end of every season


----------



## chieftain (Apr 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> Spurs put in their place again i see. i wouldn't be surprised to hear the chant go up "bring back ian walker"



For Spurs read Arsenal and for Ian Walker read Richard Wright


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2014)

chieftain said:


> For Spurs read Arsenal and for Ian Walker read Jens Lehmann.


ian walker was a grand keeper for all the wrong reasons and lehmann was class for all the right ones.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.easports.com/fifa/news-updates-gameplay/article/fut-legends-spotlight-lehmann


----------



## chieftain (Apr 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> http://www.easports.com/fifa/news-updates-gameplay/article/fut-legends-spotlight-lehmann



Updated to Richard Wright but I'll read about Mad Jens (I forgot about old Richard)


----------



## chieftain (Apr 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> ian walker was a grand keeper for all the wrong reasons and lehmann was class for all the right ones.



Well done, you're not normally so quick back to this thread when you lose?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Well done, you're not normally so quick back to this thread when you lose?


aren't i? not something i'd kept tabs on.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> aren't i? not something i'd kept tabs on.



Notable purely through absence. 

Ignore button reinstated


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Notable purely through absence.
> 
> Ignore button reinstated


it's your willingness to take part in robust debate which makes you such an attractive poster


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Just wish it was not an early kick-off!



5pm lick off for the semi, let's hope that works.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

For the record.
Arsenal thread  - 1,893 replies, 39,210 views.
Pickman's model is the third most prolific poster on this great thread.


Tottenham thread - 1,518 replies, 32,517 views.
chieftain is the fourth most prolific poster on this tributary thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> 5pm lick off for the semi, let's hope that works.


it will interesting to see how this fifa initiative changes the game


----------



## Supine (Apr 12, 2014)

5.07 lick off to be exact


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2014)

Supine said:


> 5.07 lick off to be exact


Aye, what's with the 7 minute delay today?


----------



## Supine (Apr 12, 2014)

Strange isn't it. I presume it's tv requesting it, but who knows. 

Looking forward to watching it. I think!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 12, 2014)

Wembley, Wembley... Go on the gunners - Tippa Irie says so!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 12, 2014)

Supine said:


> Strange isn't it. I presume it's tv requesting it



All games kicking off at 7 minutes past as its 25 years since Hillsborough and that's when the game was stopped.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice one. Assumed it was some mark of respect thing, but didn't know what.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 12, 2014)

I really hope we keep ourselves composed today. No silly mistakes or silly loss of possession please lads!


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2014)

I just hope that someone has remembered to order a trophy cabinet.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 12, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> I just hope that someone has remembered to order a trophy cabinet.


A cabinet?   Maybe something a bit more compact to start with.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

The build up from 16.30 hrs on http://www.itv.com/itv/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Fabianski, Sagna, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Monreal, Arteta, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Ramsey, Cazorla, Podolski, Sanogo.
Subs: Szczesny, Jenkinson, Gibbs, Kallstrom, Akpom, Eisfeld, Giroud.
https://twitter.com/Arsenal


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Made me cry that did, lovely tribute to the Hillsborough 96.


----------



## Supine (Apr 12, 2014)

Guiness open,  here we go


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Made me cry that did, lovely tribute to the Hillsborough 96.



Yep. Very moving. RIP.


----------



## Supine (Apr 12, 2014)

Dull so far


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Supine said:


> Dull so far



Yup, i even took a twenty minute phonecall during the match which is something i would never usually do.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 12, 2014)

Cagey first half,nothing much happening.......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

I can feel a goal coming our way.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

FFS!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 12, 2014)

Whoops.


----------



## Supine (Apr 12, 2014)

Shite


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 12, 2014)

If that doesn't put a rocket up Arsenal then nothing will.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Fucking turgid, timid performance so far. What was Gibbs doings sitting on the bench when he is fit to play? Monreal is a fucking joke.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

It doesn't matter, Podolski or Sanogo. both have played dreadfully. Absolutely lifeless from Arsenal as if the players are trying to get Wenger sacked.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

No pace, no passion, no passing, i am becoming increasingly fucking livid.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 12, 2014)

Wigan. 




























LOL


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Unbelievable last few minutes we should be 3-1 up


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes yes yses yes yes fucking have it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 12, 2014)

Ha ha. Finally.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

The fucking big German giant i love you.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 12, 2014)

Wigan look knackered. You should definitely win it in extra time.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, is this tense. It might not be a great watch, it's not but it's still drama.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2014)

More like a soap


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> More like a soap



That's witty , i acknowledge that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's witty , i acknowledge that.


you've been drinking, haven't you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

It's not right for me to be so frustrated with Sanogo, he is a young inexperienced lad, he has tried his best, always half a yard short but he might just get the winner.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you've been drinking, haven't you.



Yes, sir.
I couldn't sit through this sober. When it's over i'm outside on the court playing fifteen minutes of drunken basketball.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yes, sir.
> I couldn't sit through this sober. When it's over i'm outside on the court playing fifteen minutes of drunken basketball.


it's not done anything for your ability to detect a witty post


----------



## Supine (Apr 12, 2014)

He may have potential but he doesn't have the quality i expect from an arsenal striker. Poor team at the moment, whatever result happens.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Stand up for the Arsenal, stand up for the Arsenal, stand up for the Arsenal.

We are going to have the lottery of the penalty.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 12, 2014)

Come on!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2014)

that's broadly that i suppose


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank fuck for that!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

I fucking love you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm over the fucking moon. It's all in the head.We did it the hard way.

Credit to Wigan, they have had a great season.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2014)

Massive performance from Arsenal there. If they can win the final then the Champions League will be a much richer tournament next season


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

We were a different team in the penalty shootout.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

No semi finals are easy, no finals are easy. Arteta looks great with his top off and i'm a straight man. Must get fittter.
We didn't really show character in adversity but we didn't crumble, so maybe we did.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Love the facial expressions on Fabianski and Vermaelen. 
http://www.theguardian.com/football...cup-wiganathletic#/?picture=434386530&index=0


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 13, 2014)

Fantastic tactical performance to keep Wigan at bay


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27008933
Best wishes to a Gooner legend


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27008933
> Best wishes to a Gooner legend


Hopefully caught early.  If so, then it's one of the 'better' cancers iykwim.  With the advent of things like brachytherapy, lots of people die from old age before the cancer can manage any big impact.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2014)

strung out said:


> ]




It was Atletico Madrid, Danny. Not Athletic Bilbao.


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not Athletic Bilbao.


I always imagine that their first team are really short with furry feet.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 13, 2014)

Hull  in the final then , need to put in a  much better performance against them than the lethargic one yesterday


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

On holiday in Whitstable but delighted to announce that all my portable technology, some of which is several years old, is all working and i have cracked my friends WiFi password. So i can watch the match


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

FFS Giroud 29 mins, stuff the flick just put it in the net.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

FFS! Fucking wanky bollocks, they did a kick up the fucking arse. Pathetic. 0-1


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

1-1
I have been saying all season that Podolski should be playing upfront and he was central with that equaliser.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

Silky touch from the big man making up for this fluffed flick in the first half. Giroud 2-1.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

Podolski smashes it in for 3-1 Ramsey's assist for the goal was even better, this is what we have been missing.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

Much better in the second half, Rosicky was good. Cazorla won man of the match but Ramsey made the difference for me.
If we had gone in at the break 0-1 down it might have been different.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

Gary Neville spot on with his post match analysis about Podolski perhaps being unhappy with all the talk about us having nothing up front and he does not get the chance. Glad Neville agrees with me.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

Bergkamp documentary on now;
http://soccerembed.com/sky1.html


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> FFS! Fucking wanky bollocks, they did a kick up the fucking arse. Pathetic. 0-1



I never stopped believing..


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 16, 2014)

Missed the full match last night, just seen the highlights. How did Kallstrom do? (apart from his yellow card )


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Missed the full match last night, just seen the highlights. How did Kallstrom do? (apart from his yellow card )


Mate who was at the Emerites said he didn't look too bad,1st half we were poor,much better 2nd half,said the Hammers were awful.Wish Wenger use Pod to get on the end of chances rather than start moves where he invariably misplaces passes or can't beat his opponent,good in the box but not so good outside it.......


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2014)

Giroud's goal was nice......


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2014)

Toffee crumble anyone ?


----------



## Supine (Apr 16, 2014)

Destiny is back in our hands. Thanks palace


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 19, 2014)

Spooky


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Spooky



Spooky things only happen once that's why they are spooky


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 20, 2014)

Must win it today. I shall be horizontal on the sofa due to my hangover. Hair of the dog that bit me may kill or cure me


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 20, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Must win it today. I shall be horizontal on the sofa due to my hangover. Hair of the dog that bit me may kill or cure me



I have to stay reasonably sober as travelling back to London immediately after the match. Ozil is on the bench.

Edit to amend - I think Ozil is starting


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow, never seen that before! On the pitch advertising.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Wow, never seen that before! On the pitch advertising.


what an advance for football


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2014)

Hull all over us atm.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Hull all over us atm.....


eh? arsenal have had 2/3 of the possession so far.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 20, 2014)

Cagey in possession. Not taking control. COME ON LADS!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 20, 2014)

Arteta's lost a tooth?!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Cagey in possession. Not taking control. COME ON LADS!


Giving the ball away a lot


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 20, 2014)

World class goal, Quinn spot on with his commentary.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Giving the ball away a lot


yeh it slipped into the net then


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 20, 2014)

That's even better, stunning goal. Fantastic assist from Ramsey. 0-2 Quality finish from Podolski. He should be playing up front.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 20, 2014)

Regarding the "foul", we've had shittier decisions go against us this season. But he hardly touched him anyway. Fantastic goal.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 20, 2014)

He scores when he wants, Podolski 0-3


----------



## MrSki (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank god the kick off was after lunch.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 20, 2014)

Unbelievable chance created by Giroud and unbelievable miss from Giroud.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh it slipped into the net then


Someone's in sarky mood today ,Rambo's made a hell of a difference today,making up for lost time it seems.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 20, 2014)

Sanogo will be a different player once he gets his first goal.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 20, 2014)

It's been a good day for the Reds so far, let's hope it continues.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm chuffed. Glad we managed to take control. Three great goals and lovely to see Ramsey back in the mix. Ozil had some good touches but looks far from full fitness. Great performance from Chesney too


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2014)

Come on Yanited.......


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 20, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Come on Yanited.......


2 - 0 to Everton  but we can console ourselves with the thought that Man U got beaten again


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2014)

Rambo's goal against Hull,nice build up..


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Diaby is coming back. 
ww.arsenal.com/match/report/1314/post/reserves/diaby-returns-but-young-gunners-beaten


----------



## MrSki (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Diaby is coming back.
> www.arsenal.com/match/report/1314/post/reserves/diaby-returns-but-young-gunners-beaten


You missed a w !


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Diaby is coming back.
> ww.arsenal.com/match/report/1314/post/reserves/diaby-returns-but-young-gunners-beaten


Like a new signing ,feel sorry for the lad though,frustrating thing is that he's a very good player,shame his careers been wrecked by injury


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

Well played Southampton. Two own goals settled it.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/match/2014/apr/26/southampton-v-everton


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm watching the Fulham v *Hull City* match. We need to keep an eye on them.
Streams;
http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=253557&part=sports


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> I'm watching the Fulham v Hull City match. We need to keep an eye on them.
> Streams;
> http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=253557&part=sports



COYW


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> COYW


Yeah, i have a soft spot for Fulham, this is a very dull match.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> Yeah, i have a soft spot for Fulham, this is a very dull match.



Second half picked up. Fulham gave too much space and threw the game. It is starting to look very nearly over for the cottagers.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Second half picked up. Fulham gave too much space and threw the game. It is starting to look very nearly over for the cottagers.



It did, Fulham looked knackered and Hull were keen to try and win penalties. I wouldn't call them cheats but.... It's very tight at the bottom!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2014)

What's going to happen tonight then? I'm going to it! Dexter Deadwood


----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2014)

3-0 to the Arse! Well I hope so.

Edit to add enjoy the match & make sure you are fed and watered before you go in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2014)

MrSki said:


> 3-0 to the Arse! Well I hope so.
> 
> Edit to add enjoy the match & make sure you are fed and watered before you go in.



I'm on a work jolly and ligging in a box


----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm on a work jolly and ligging in a box


Well enjoy all you can get. 

I have heard the catering is good but expensive but I doubt the expense will be worrying you too much.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> What's going to happen tonight then? I'm going to it! Dexter Deadwood



You are very lucky. Hope you are supporting The Arsenal. 6-1 to the Gunners.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 28, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> What's going to happen tonight then? I'm going to it! Dexter Deadwood


 Be gutted if we did'nt get 3 points against a Newcastle team  that seems to have ended their season in January...........


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yeah, i have a soft spot for Fulham, this is a very dull match.


 Same here,Craven Cottage is a lovely old stadium with a lot of charm.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm on a work jolly and *ligging in a box*



I've been meaning to ask what is ligging in a box?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2014)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Same here,Craven Cottage is a lovely old stadium with a lot of charm.....



FFC playing Youth FA Cup final today


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've been meaning to ask what is ligging in a box?



Ligging - being fed/watered for free. In a (corporate?) box in this instance


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

Very good last few minutes should be 2-0 up. Poldolski upfront for before i pull my hair out. Crowd in good voice. Newcastle offering nothing but are able to run through are midfield unchallenged.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

Get in, quality finish from Koscielny. Silly booking though for kicking the ball into the crowd.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

Ozil the goal poacher, he let Giroud know he was open but can't blame Giroud for missing that is what he is paid to do. 2-0.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2014)

Result


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

Good first half. Passing a bit off. Nice touches and runs from Giroud. Cazorla working hard. Ozil starting to enjoy himself. Newcastle are very poor.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 28, 2014)

Comfortable 1st half,hope complacency dos'nt set in for the rest of the match.....


----------



## Supine (Apr 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ozil the goal poacher, he let Giroud know he was open but can't blame Giroud for missing that is what he is paid to do. 2-0.



We should pay him to score instead


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

A beauty of a goal from the big French man Giroud. Build up was lovely.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 28, 2014)

St Totts and the 4th place trophy edge closer


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

Would love to see Rosicky come on he would destroy them.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

A silly booking for Sagna, that's two tonight for us.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

Easy win, you can only beat what is in front of you but good for the confidence.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 28, 2014)

Happy St Totteringham's Day fellow gooners


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm expecting a full match report from 5t3IIa


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

Is anyone else picking picking up the body language between Ozil and Giroud? I mentioned it several times previously. It was apparent tonight but in a mellowed form, given our easy win. Giroud will be gone in the summer perhaps for other reasons.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

My player of the season is Per Mertesacker.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 28, 2014)

newcastle are truly fucking shite.you should have out 6 past us to finish pardew off.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2014)

MrSki said:


> 3-0 to the Arse! Well I hope so.
> 
> Edit to add enjoy the match & make sure you are fed and watered before you go in.


Shame I don't bet anymore. Good result anyhow. Hope you enjoyed your ligging in the box 5t3IIa


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

MrSki said:


> *3-0 to the Arse!* Well I hope so.
> 
> Edit to add enjoy the match & make sure you are fed and watered before you go in.



Yes, good prediction. You must predict more often you are on a roll. Up The Arse!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> newcastle are truly fucking shite.you should have out 6 past us to finish pardew off.



We were cantering.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm expecting a full match report from 5t3IIa



Toon chant: You're nothing special, Tottenham scored more than you


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 29, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Toon chant: You're nothing special, Tottenham scored more than you



You've clearly had too many prawn cocktails but did you have a good time?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You've clearly had too many prawn cocktails but did you have a good time?


Oh god yes, it was brill! Great atmosphere, great food & drink  Was at south end so right behind goal for first half so saw most of the action close up. It's been a while since I paid any attention to football (like, 20 years. I do watch international games though) and I didn't recognise any players at all but I had heard of Alan Pardew and he's a fat cockney who should resign. And my mother is from
 Finsbury Park and was a fan and it passes through the maternal line, right?  Also met some fun and interesting people in my biz and went for drinks and travel adventures afterwards 

In closing; was fab night and it wasn't wasted on me, I promise


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 29, 2014)

I was watching at home for once but could clearly hear "its happened again, it's happened again... Tottenham Hotspur, its happened again."


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I was watching at home for once but could clearly hear "its happened again, it's happened again... Tottenham Hotspur, its happened again."


What was the score when they played Tottenham?  I did enjoy the... wryness. The singing and "Oooh" stuff sounds fab IRL too


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 29, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> newcastle are truly fucking shite.you should have out 6 past us to finish pardew off.


 
Good news for Liverpool fans, maybe.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 30, 2014)

Just found out I have a ticket for the FA Cup final - yay! But thanks to Arsenal's ballot system my very good mate who sits next to me at matches will not be going. Talk about conflicting emotions!

Anyway I couldn't seem happy when speaking to him about it so I've come here to share my joy


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 30, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Just found out I have a ticket for the FA Cup final - yay! But thanks to Arsenal's ballot system my very good mate who sits next to me at matches will not be going. Talk about conflicting emotions!
> 
> Anyway I couldn't seem happy when speaking to him about it so I've come here to share my joy


----------



## MrSki (Apr 30, 2014)

Pre war Arsenal on Youtube.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 2, 2014)

So is anyone getting concerned about Berkamp going along with De Boer? Why is this not being discussed, or was it earlier?  Why hasn't he said he wouldn't do this, aren't you absolutely reeling at this possibility?


----------



## Gingerman (May 3, 2014)

4th place trophy in the bag again


----------



## Yelkcub (May 3, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Just found out I have a ticket for the FA Cup final - yay! But thanks to Arsenal's ballot system my very good mate who sits next to me at matches will not be going. Talk about conflicting emotions!
> 
> Anyway I couldn't seem happy when speaking to him about it so I've come here to share my joy



We have tickets too. (My Dad and I)


----------



## MrSki (May 4, 2014)

Dodgy lunchtime kick-off. Mind you it is at home so hopefully we will be all right. Fingers crossed anyhow.


----------



## Gingerman (May 4, 2014)

Nice easy stroll in the sun that,Sagna will be sorely missed if the stories about him going to Citeh are true,so reliable and rarely gets beaten defensively,don't think Jenks is good enough or ready to step up yet.......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 4, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Nice easy stroll in the sun that,Sagna will be sorely missed if the stories about him going to Citeh are true,so reliable and rarely gets beaten defensively,don't think Jenks is good enough or ready to step up yet.......



I have to disagree. I think he is error prone. Jenkinson is better going forward and has shown progression, i think he will have a big season next season.


----------



## Batboy (May 9, 2014)

The police are worried about Arsenal fans and thier flares next week at the cup final. Apparently that is what they all wore last time they won a trophy.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)

Batboy said:


> The police are worried about Arsenal fans and thier flares next week at the cup final. Apparently that is what they all wore last time they won a trophy.



Q. What is the difference between West Ham and a cup of tea?
A. The tea stays in the cup longer


----------



## Gingerman (May 9, 2014)

Rather amusing


----------



## deadringer (May 9, 2014)

'Wayne Rooney eat your heart out'


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Supine (May 9, 2014)

Haha


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 11, 2014)

Que sera, sera, whatever will be will be. We're going to Wembley, que sera, sera.


----------



## Gingerman (May 11, 2014)

Days spent at the top of the PL this season.

Arsenal 128 
Chelsea 64 
Liverpool 59 
Man City 15


We certainly know how to peak at the right time!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 11, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Days spent at the top of the PL this season.
> 
> Arsenal 128
> Chelsea 64
> ...



We've had a good season, it could have been better. I've loved every moment of it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 11, 2014)

Stunning Ramsey goal, lovely delicate assist from the big french man Giroud.


----------



## MrSki (May 11, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We've had a good season, it could have been better. I've loved every moment of it.


Except for the away games that were lunchtime kicks-offs, so have I.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 11, 2014)

Jenkinson get his first senior goal as well.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 11, 2014)

And Diaby IS back.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 13, 2014)

Well done Jack on winning the MOTD goal of the season.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 13, 2014)

Are we all starting to get excited now about the cup final? I know I am...


----------



## TitanSound (May 13, 2014)

Can't wait! The weather is supposed to be good so will be firing up the BBQ beforehand


----------



## Gingerman (May 13, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Well done Jack on winning the MOTD goal of the season.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

Jack Wilshere listens to criticism and looks to give Arsenal a leading edge.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/may/14/jack-wilshere-arsenal-hull-city-fa-cup-final


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

We will be the first ones to win it, the new FA Cup;
http://www.thefa.com/news/the-fa-cup/2014/may/new-third-fa-cup-arsenal-hull-city-thomas-lyte


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2014)

Nah.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> Nah.



Come on you old bugger! You love your football and will get no long term pleasure in a bunch of thugs and cheats beating The Arsenal.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>




I love the fact Tippa Irie is on this, sadly the song is a bit pants.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>




This one is a personal fave though! Still sung to this day of course.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 17, 2014)

When spring turns to summer,
The first week in May,
You know you will find us,
Down Old Wembley Way,
It's a popular place at this time of the year,
'Coz everyone knows that the Gunners are here.

And it's Super Gunners,
Super Arsenal FC,
We'll play the world over,
And champions we'll be!!


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2014)

fingers crossed.

for hull, obv


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

"I will not dance on the beach in Rio, believe me." - Wenger.


----------



## MrSki (May 17, 2014)

I am glad that the kick-off was put back & not brought forward. 

Hope we get an early goal to calm the nerves.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I am glad that the kick-off was put back & not brought forward.
> 
> Hope we get an early goal to calm the nerves.



Yeah, i expected 3pm, but 5pm is more continental.


----------



## MrSki (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yeah, i expected 3pm, but 5pm is more continental.


At least it's not lunchtime !


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

MrSki said:


> At least it's not lunchtime !



I'm very hungover, so i can go out and get some more beer a bit later, the tension is building already. The Sun always shines on cup final day. This is what we live for. Those Tottenham and Liverpool fans are so jealous of us.


----------



## MrSki (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm very hungover, so i can go out and get some more beer a bit later, the tension is building already. The Sun always shines on cup final day. This is what we live for. Those Tottenham and Liverpool fans are so jealous of us.


Yeah & I live in Tottenham! Might have to head down the Seven Sisters Road a bit later on.


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

Hope we dont underestimate Hull,no  fuck ups today please,winning the FA cup will turn a decent season into a very good one


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

At last i have found the big match build up; (From 3pm)
http://www.radiotimes.com/episode/cv9kd6/live-fa-cup-football--the-fa-cup-final


----------



## Supine (May 17, 2014)

Here we go. I'm nervous.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 17, 2014)

It will be incredibly shit if we lose


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

*Arsenal: *Fabianski; Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs; Arteta, Ramsey; Cazorla, Ozil, Podolski; Giroud. 
*Subs: *Szczesny, Vermaelen, Rosicky, Wilshere, Monreal, Flamini, Sanogo

*Hull*: McGregor; Davies, Bruce, Chester, Rosenior, Elmohamady, Livermore, Huddlestone, Meyler, Quinn, Fryatt


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

"Every defeat is like a scar on the heart." - Wenger.

Most eloquent manager ever.


----------



## TitanSound (May 17, 2014)

COME ON YOU GUNNERS!!!!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Ok, we will do it the hard way.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 17, 2014)

Arse


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Oh fuck, this is bad.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 17, 2014)

MmmfffffgrrrrrraaaaAAAAARRRGGHH!!!!!!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 17, 2014)

Cunts are gonna park the bus now


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Fuck me that was almost 0-3.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

We need a kick up the arse.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 17, 2014)

I hate the fact that i had a feeling that could happen, and it has, and it keeps happening to us


----------



## twentythreedom (May 17, 2014)

Oh, hang on, here we go


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Oh, hang on, here we go



It was such a beauty of a goal.


----------



## Supine (May 17, 2014)

Errr


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Where is our midfield? Koscielny beginning to step up and play a big one.


----------



## twistedAM (May 17, 2014)

No love for Arse but Steve Bruce can fuck off. Anyone know how Hull's best two teams are getting on at the Etihad?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Get Podolski off and put Rosicky on.


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2014)

I am hoping for 6-6 after extra time and Hull to win 19-20 on penalties


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

Terrible first half from us,apart from Santi's goal we' be been fucking shite


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I am hoping for 6-6 after extra time and Hull to win 19-20 on penalties



Well, Hull are a rugby team.


----------



## twistedAM (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, Hull are a rugby team.



Two rugby teams; this is their third tier team.


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

Giroud showing us today why we desperatly need to buy a quick centre forward in the summer


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2014)

I'm feeling like Kevin Keegan right now.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 17, 2014)

Av it


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

2-2 thank fuck......


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Av it


Lucky toe-poke. Full time 7-2 to Hull, Giroud sent off, and Ozil with a two-year injury. Mark my words.

ETA: And if I go quiet, it's cos I'm going out for L's birthday tonight.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> I'm feeling like Kevin Keegan right now.


You look just like him too


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

Thank god for that! Well done the Arsenal


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

Its been 10 minutes since we last won a trophy


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> I'm feeling like Kevin Keegan right now.


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> I'm feeling like Kevin Keegan right now.


 




Are you splashing it all over ?


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

Cracking game for the neutrels,Hull played their part as well,made it damn hard for us.....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

It's been a great thread, thank you all for you contributions.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's been a great thread, thank you all for you contributions.


you're a bit premature here, the thread traditionally lasts till the fixtures for 2014/15 are released.


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2014)

Micky Mouse cup these days anyway.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> Micky Mouse cup these days anyway.




why did you drop the e?


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> why did you drop the e?



It's never a bad time to drop an e.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> *you're a bit premature* here, the thread traditionally lasts till the fixtures for 2014/15 are released.



I've never had that complaint before.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've never had that complaint before.


a likely story


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've never had that complaint before.


Lies.


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> Micky Mouse cup these days anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> Lies.



Good to see you posting Kevin.


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Good to see you posting Kevin.


Dean actually 

[/soccer am]


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> Dean actually
> 
> [/soccer am]



Dean, grind one hundred million bean, not a trophy to be seen, you may have to vent your spleen at The Arsenal, you can only dream.


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

Really hope we use this win  as a springboard for bigger and better things......


----------



## swampy (May 17, 2014)

nice to see Wenger getting in amongst it at the end


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2014)

It has been 3 hours since Arsenal won a trophy #wengerout


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

http://www.sincearsenallastwonatrophy.co.uk/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

None of my few friends have texted me to say well done Dexter you won the FA Cup. Fuck them.

Not even my por=tential futeue lovers.


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

Bruce, from BBC. 

""I didn't think the first one was a free-kick and the second goal was a goal-kick not a corner. But it's not the time now to whinge. " Yes Steve not the time to whinge


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> None of my few friends have texted me to say well done Dexter you won the FA Cup. Fuck them.
> 
> Not even my por=tential futeue lovers.


It's hard to text with hooves.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> It's hard to text with hooves.



I won't text them, i'll make new friends.


----------



## paulhackett (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

paulhackett said:


>


 
Kissing him goodbye ?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Kissing him goodbye ?



Kissing him to tell him to stay?


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>



It's lovely to see Wenger taken out of his comfort zone by players that love him and he enjoyed it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 18, 2014)

beeutiful day, well done hull, but fucking well done the arsenal, brilliant result


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's lovely to see Wenger taken out of his comfort zone by players that love him and he enjoyed it.


he was still arguing with people when they were 3-2 up and he thought they'd done a ricket. he lives it like he breathes it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)

I've just watched the highlights, for me it could not have been scripted better. To come from two goals down and we could have conceded a third and win is the romance of the cup.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (May 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 54089 View attachment 54088


Did Gunnersaurus get a medal?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Did Gunnersaurus get a medal?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)




----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 19, 2014)

What an amazing weekend! The parade was brilliant yesterday too. 

Damn it feels good to be a gooner.


----------



## Utopia (May 19, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Damn it feels good to be a gooner.


 
Yes well done the Arse, to win the FA cup you won 6 games, four of them at home, the other 2 at a neutral venue, needed penalties against a championship side, then scraped a scrappy final against a pretty poor mid table side missing their 2 1st choice strikers.

Easily pleased.......but then if you've spent 9 years starving in the desert I guess even a cracker would taste amazing!


----------



## chieftain (May 19, 2014)

Congratulations Gooners, commiserations to Hull.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Yes well done the Arse, to win the FA cup you won 6 games, four of them at home, the other 2 at a neutral venue, needed penalties against a championship side, then scraped a scrappy final against a pretty poor mid table side missing their 2 1st choice strikers.
> 
> Easily pleased.......but then if you've spent 9 years starving in the desert I guess even a cracker would taste amazing!


 I'm guessing here, but if your team had won the FA Cup, it would have involved more glory , more struggle?


----------



## Utopia (May 19, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I'm guessing here, but if your team had won the FA Cup, it would have involved more glory , more struggle?


 

I'd reckon pretty much EVERY FA Cup winning team has had to play at least one away game in their cup run.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 19, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Yes well done the Arse, to win the FA cup you won 6 games, four of them at home, the other 2 at a neutral venue, needed penalties against a championship side, then scraped a scrappy final against a pretty poor mid table side missing their 2 1st choice strikers.
> 
> Easily pleased.......but then if you've spent 9 years starving in the desert I guess even a cracker would taste amazing!



Yes now you mention it the many home games and winning on penalties do take some of the shine off it...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 19, 2014)

Here is Wilshere strating a nice little chant yesterday


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2014)

Utopia said:


> I'd reckon pretty much EVERY FA Cup winning team has had to play at least one away game in their cup run.


England played every game at home in the World Cup in 1966, I therefore declare their achievement 'not that good, they should have played some away games'


----------



## Utopia (May 19, 2014)

marty21 said:


> England played every game at home in the World Cup in 1966, I therefore declare their achievement 'not that good, they should have played some away games'


 
I hardly think winning the FA cup is comparable to winning the World cup, but then judging by the amount of Arse fans on the streets of Islington on Sat & Sun it seems that your not the only one who struggles to see the difference!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Yes well done the Arse, to win the FA cup you won 6 games, four of them at home, the other 2 at a neutral venue, needed penalties against a championship side, then scraped a scrappy final against a pretty poor mid table side missing their 2 1st choice strikers.
> 
> Easily pleased.......but then if you've spent 9 years starving in the desert I guess even a cracker would taste amazing!


you don't know much about football, do you.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2014)

Utopia said:


> I hardly think winning the FA cup is comparable to winning the World cup, but then judging by the amount of Arse fans on the streets of Islington on Sat & Sun it seems that your not the only one who struggles to see the difference!




arsenal have won the world cup too, as per daily mirror


----------



## Utopia (May 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't know much about football, do you.


 
I know plenty......what would you like to know?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 19, 2014)

Utopia said:


> I hardly think winning the FA cup is comparable to winning the World cup, but then judging by the amount of Arse fans on the streets of Islington on Sat & Sun it seems that your not the only one who struggles to see the difference!



Trying to use our terrific support against us? You really must try harder if your determined to be a troll.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2014)

Utopia said:


> I know plenty......what would you like to know?


did you pop at on the man city thread commenting on them losing to championship side wigan a couple of months back?


----------



## Utopia (May 19, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> terrific support


  ?????

Ever been to a home game??, terrific??, no songs & very quick to boo!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2014)

Utopia said:


> ?????
> 
> Ever been to a home game??, terrific??, no songs & very quick to boo!


arsenal's average crowd of 60,013 (http://www.espnfc.com/stats/attendance/_/league/eng.1/barclays-premier-league?cc=5739) is second only to man utd's. i'd say getting a full house every week at the prices charged by premiership club's is good going.


----------



## Utopia (May 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> arsenal's average crowd of 60,013 (http://www.espnfc.com/stats/attendance/_/league/eng.1/barclays-premier-league?cc=5739) is second only to man utd's. i'd say getting a full house every week at the prices charged by premiership club's is good going.


 
That fact makes it even sadder that the Emirates has possibly the dullest atmosphere around!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2014)

Utopia said:


> That fact makes it even sadder that the Emirates has possibly the dullest atmosphere around!


people are too busy scratching their heads and wondering why they should give a shit about your opinion


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 19, 2014)

Utopia said:


> ?????
> 
> Ever been to a home game??, terrific??, no songs & very quick to boo!



Yes - had a season ticket for many many years and been going since the early 90's.  But of course you are taking my words out of context to try and get a reaction.

Just so you know, not one gooner could give a flying shit what you think right now. 
Have a nice day


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Yes - had a season ticket for many many years and been going since the early 90's.  But of course you are taking my words out of context to try and get a reaction.
> 
> Just so you know, not one gooner could give a flying shit what you think right now.
> Have a nice day


it's not just gooners. fans of 91 other league clubs don't give a fuck about his opinions either.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Yes well done the Arse, to win the FA cup you won 6 games, four of them at home, the other 2 at a neutral venue, needed penalties against a championship side, then scraped a scrappy final against a pretty poor mid table side missing their 2 1st choice strikers.
> 
> Easily pleased.......but then if you've spent 9 years starving in the desert I guess even a cracker would taste amazing!


----------



## iROBOT (May 19, 2014)

I see the haters are trying to have it both ways.

One moment we're shite because we've won nothing in nine years and when we do (and have the audacity to celebrate it) it's an "unimportant" competition.

Hypocrites, cunts and tossers (the lot of them)

UTA!!


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2014)

iROBOT said:


> I see the haters are trying to have it both ways.
> 
> One moment we're shite because we've won nothing in nine years and when we do (and have the audacity to celebrate it) it's an "unimportant" competition.
> 
> ...


Yep. It's a real head scratcher why the neutrals haven't been more congratulatory. 

I for one am very pleased with your victory. Saved us a host of stupid wafer qualification matches. Nice one


----------



## iROBOT (May 19, 2014)

Corax said:


> Yep. It's a real head scratcher why the neutrals haven't been more congratulatory.
> 
> I for one am very pleased with your victory. Saved us a host of stupid wafer qualification matches. Nice one


Thank you for the nice words (erm...I think ) and glad to be of service.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2014)

iROBOT said:


> Thank you for the nice words (erm...I think ) and god to be of service.


you're rather full of yourself today


----------



## iROBOT (May 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you're rather full of yourself today


I do hear these voices from time to time.......

(haha)


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2014)

iROBOT said:


> I do hear these voices from time to time.......


so do i


----------



## iROBOT (May 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> so do i



Awesome, going to 4-4-2 certainly turned the game for us on Sat.


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2014)

iROBOT said:


> Thank you for the nice words (erm...I think )


*whistles tunelessy*


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2014)

It's probably a good job Hull didn't win - had they tried to throw Steve Bruce  in the air like our lot did to Wenger, it could have been carnage,fucking size of him these days


----------



## Gingerman (May 25, 2014)

Bendtner & Park gone apparently.....where are the goals coming from now?


----------



## MrSki (May 26, 2014)

25 years ago today.


----------



## Gingerman (May 26, 2014)

MrSki said:


> 25 years
> ago today.



I feel old


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2014)

@PiersMorgan 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27635264


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Bendtner & Park gone apparently.....where are the goals coming from now?


tbh despite his flaws at least bendtner got a few goals. joins a long list of strikers who've never fulfilled their potential, people like luis boa morte and that.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> I feel old


that's because you are auld.


----------



## The39thStep (May 30, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Bendtner & Park gone apparently.....where are the goals coming from now?


 
Etoo?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

Arsène Wenger has agreed a new contract to remain as Arsenal manager until 2017. 
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/may/30/arsene-wenger-signs-new-arsenal-deal?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## MrSki (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

Arsenal Ladies win the FA Cup


----------



## MrSki (Jun 1, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Arsenal Ladies win the FA Cup


I wasn't overly confident considering they are bottom of the league & not won a match all season. Hit the woodwork four times & totally dominated according to the radio.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## TitanSound (Jun 1, 2014)

Most successful ladies team evar iirc.


----------



## strung out (Jun 1, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Most successful ladies team evar iirc.


And dog shit now. Apart from today, obviously.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 1, 2014)

Peaks and troughs my friend.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 2, 2014)

Kelly Smith, who opened the scoring for Arsenal, celebrates their 2-0 win over Everton in the FA Women's Cup Final. Photograph: Catherine Ivill/AMA/Corbis


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 3, 2014)

Arsenal turn down the opportunity to resign Fabregas. 
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/02/chelsea-30m-move-cesc-fabregas-barcelona-arsenal


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 3, 2014)

Not a bad thing tbh. He is a great player but don't forget he forced the move when he left.

Bony, Balotelli and Morata in the striker rumour mill at the moment.


----------

